# NXT UK Discussion Thread



## Psychosocial

*General discussion thread for the weekly NXT UK show.*​
The show finally premieres on the WWE Network this Wednesday on the 17th, just about 4 months after it was announced during the first day of the UK Tournament / NXT UK Championship two-day special back in June.


----------



## Jbardo

Looking forward to this even though I only know 5% of the roster. If it’s half as good as nxt I’ll be happy.


----------



## Conor?

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Really looking forward to this. It's another NXT show, what's not to love!


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

They've got a good amount of talent for this show. They've got some of the best talent in the UK excluding guys like Ospreay, Scurll, Sabre Jr., and Walter. Helps that the Women's Division has women like Rhea and Dakota filling gaps but not having women like Viper and KLR doesn't allow to be as good as it could be.

I'll be interested to check this out. Can't say I'll watch weekly because God knows there's enough wrestling as is.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Really looking forward to seeing how WWE display the UK platform.

The brand will be led healthy by the likes of BSS, Zack Gibson, Mark Andrews and Flash Morgan Webster, those are by far the most talented guys they have. Jordan Devlin will be the one to watch, he's made great progress since appearing in the first UK tournament. El Ligero is a British Wrestling legend so it's nice to see him involved. I look at the rest of the names mentioned though and there's a lot of hit and miss performers, likes of Travis Banks, Joe Coffey, Wolfgang and Eddie Dennis can produce but sometimes they come across very meh.

Quite interested to see how the Women's division plays out, as I've seen quite a few of them compete on the indies recently. Some I'm not sure suit the WWE style, Charlie Morgan especially. The likes of Rhea, Jinny, Toni and hopefully Killer Kelly will be at the forefront, also looking forward to seeing how Nina Samuels fares, she's a great promo worker.


----------



## CJ

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050743108604968960
Should be good, can't wait :mark


----------



## sailord

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Really good episode I enjoyed it


----------



## Mr PPV420

The debut episode was great,the main event delivered!


----------



## ellthom

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

It may be my British pride and bias but I really enjoyed the first episode, some good stuff. 

Feels weird as I have seen these guys in the UK in person and now I am seeing them on the wwe network. Really thinking about getting tickets for some future NxT UK dates


----------



## Ibracadabra

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

How did it rate compared to WoS?


----------



## americanoutlaw

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Ibracadabra said:


> How did it rate compared to WoS?


NXTUK was what WOS wrestling could have been like WOS tonight’s NXTUK had great matches but had way better protection done with it than WOS’s kevin Dunn on speed protection


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

That first episode was a lot of fun, far better than that nauseating garbage that is WOS...

Solid opener between Joe Coffey and Mark Andrews. Andrews is always fun to watch, Joe Coffey had a decent showing here but I think he excels better against guys the same size, he is the type of guy you just want to see go all out in a hard hitting brawl.

I'm glad Trent Seven took control of the Moustache Mountain promo, so much better than Bate on the mic.

"The Bastard" Dave Mastiff was showcased as a beast, loved his entrance, few similarities to Lars Sullivan's. Not familiar with Sid Scala but I'll praise him on his facial expressions. Highlight of this was Mastiff's dropkick, fucking brutal.

That guy from Blue Peter doing backstage interviews :lol

Crowd was unsurprisingly hot for Toni Storm. Just a basic match against Nina Samuels who I hope they push sooner rather than later, she's one of the best heels in UK Women's Wrestling.

Dunne vs Dar built into a fantastic match. They targeted each other's knees inconsistently to start, I wanted more psychology from them. First half of the match felt like an average spotfest; things turned great though as soon as they faced each other across the ring and slowly crawled to each other, from then on the intensity picked up and they went all out, last five mins were quality.

Proud to be a UK wrestling fan tonight, good quality show and they bang it on the network at the perfect time for us UK viewers (Y)


----------



## Silas_J

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Alright_Mate said:


> Crowd was unsurprisingly hot for Toni Storm.


A weekly show with Toni Storm on the roster. I'm in.
An Aussie worth cheering for!


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Alright_Mate said:


> Crowd was unsurprisingly hot for Toni Storm. Just a basic match against Nina Samuels who I hope they push sooner rather than later, she's one of the best heels in UK Women's Wrestling.


I remember first seeing a video of Nina Samuels two years ago in a match ironically, with a young Toni Storm from London's Wrestleforce. Always thought she looked like she had some standout talent to her work. Back then she was a babyface if you could believe it. The tables have turned.

I kinda wish HHH would have signed Laura Di Matteo, Jaime Hayter and the Owens Twins who are some of the best freelance female UK talents out there left in the indies right now, the company could give them a look at least sometime in the future.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Alexander_G said:


> I remember first seeing a video of Nina Samuels two years ago in a match ironically, with a young Toni Storm from London's Wrestleforce. Always thought she looked like she had some standout talent to her work. Back then she was a babyface if you could believe it. The tables have turned.
> 
> I kinda wish HHH would have signed Laura Di Matteo, Jaime Hayter and the Owens Twins who are some of the best freelance female UK talents out there left in the indies right now, the company could give them a look at least sometime in the future.


Nina's great, solid in ring performer and a great mic worker, I subscribe to Pro Wrestling Eve and her work in that promotion has been excellent this year.

I thought the Owens Twins were part of WOS hence why they aren't signed. Big fan of Jamie Hayter, probably the most underrated female talent on the UK circuit, been wrestling a lot in Japan of late though. I like Laura Di Matteo's style but she's very hit and miss as a performer.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I thought the main event was great, I really bought into some of the later near falls as I wondered if they’d do a huge title change to close out the first episode given WWE is all about “making history” but Dunne retained. Dunne has been one of the best in the world right for quite a while now as far as I am concerned but I don’t really know how you get the title off of him at this stage.

I felt like the rest of the episode though was honestly pretty disappointing given it has been years in the making. The venue looked great though. Still, while it has been years in the making, I still appreciate that this is the first episode and I also appreciate that WWE are making this as much for British Wrestling fans as they are a general audience so they need to reestablish characters and stories and so I am happy to give them the benefit of the doubt to see how the develop that. I just don’t want it to become another 205 Live where it has arguably some of the best wrestling in WWE anywhere but because of an almost complete lack of characters and stories it is impossible to emotionally engage with anything and so you end up just having the episodes wash over you, forgetting about it the moment it is over.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I enjoyed the show, the venue, and even the crowd. Main event was damn good and Pete Dunne is probably my favorite wrestler not named Becky. :becky I actually sold the spot where Dunne nearly tapped to the kneebar. :lol

Mastiff looked like a monster and the Coffey Brothers make good heels. Wish Mark Andrews had won but was pleased to see Flash Webster Morgan with the save.

I shall be watching this every week and wouldn't mind seeing Johnny Saint spar with HBK a little. :mark


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



ellthom said:


> It may be my British pride and bias but I really enjoyed the first episode, some good stuff.


Nah mate, it's not bias, that was actually a really quality episode.

It was pretty much perfect as a debut episode. Debut/pilot episodes of anything, not just wrestling, need to lay the foundation for the show going forward, establish some characters and motivations.

Let's see... Mandrews is a plucky underdog, the Coffey brothers are a couple of bastard bullies, Flash is a wacky character with a good moral compass. Moustache Mountain are the established characters and good guys eager to welcome any challenge. Dave Mastiff is a brutal destroyer, Nina Samuels is an arrogant bitch, Toni Storm is a badass fighter.

All that introduction, plus Dunne and Dar gave us an excellent TV main event to really cap off the episode and show the quality of the UK brand (and the UK wrestling scene in general). Really loved that match.

I know Dunne's held the title for a long time, but I hope he holds it for some time longer. Have him established as THE MAN on NXT UK on a weekly basis. Then maybe around Mania/just after Mania, someone else can try and take the ball.


----------



## zrc

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Alright_Mate said:


> Nina's great, solid in ring performer and a great mic worker, I subscribe to Pro Wrestling Eve and her work in that promotion has been excellent this year.
> 
> I thought the Owens Twins were part of WOS hence why they aren't signed. Big fan of Jamie Hayter, probably the most underrated female talent on the UK circuit, been wrestling a lot in Japan of late though. I like Laura Di Matteo's style but she's very hit and miss as a performer.


Only Kasey (sp.) Is signed by WoS. They have Viper, Kay Lee Ray, Kasey, Ayesha Ray & Bea Priestley.


----------



## MC

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Good show. The setting was cool, great idea to have a different set to make it stand out more.

Mark Andrews vs Joe Coffey was solid. Andrews needs to use a A House That's Not Quite Home" again. That songs is a fucking banger.






Dave Mastiff in WWE is pretty great. I do love comedy Mastiff more than (He's big, he's bad, he's probably our dad).

Toni Storm vs Nina Samues was yet another nothing match. Storm is so average, Nina Samuels is by far the better of the two. She can actually cut promo. 

The main event was excellent. The pacing of it was very good and they clicked so well. The technical wrestling along with the strike sequences flowed well.

Trent Seven is a fantastic promo and he showed it here.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Pizzamorg said:


> I thought the main event was great, I really bought into some of the later near falls as I wondered if they’d do a huge title change to close out the first episode given WWE is all about “making history” but Dunne retained. Dunne has been one of the best in the world right for quite a while now as far as I am concerned but I don’t really know how you get the title off of him at this stage.


I can think of one name he could work well with on the show right off the bat. Travis Banks. I'm a huge unashamed mark of Travis Banks so take it with a grain, but he would match Dunne's stiffness with his own almost magically.


----------



## MC

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Alexander_G said:


> I can think of one name he could work well with on the show right off the bat. Travis Banks. I'm a huge unashamed mark of Travis Banks so take it with a grain, but he would match Dunne's stiffness with his own almost magically.


Last time they faced off, they had one of worst matches of 2017 :lol I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



MC 16 said:


> Last time they faced off, they had one of worst matches of 2017 :lol I wouldn't count on it.


Even the best can have a dud match. I'm trying to find a name that would best fit Dunne as far as looking equally as strong as him without having to rely on the typical air raid combat and trickfests, and that's not a knock towards Noam, but I never believed Noam could beat Dunne before or after the match.

Dunne is the kind of competitor where you want to see two wrestlers knock each other's heads off no funny business. He needs more elite game in front of him.


----------



## MC

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Alexander_G said:


> Even the best can have a dud match. I'm trying to find a name that would best fit Dunne as far as looking equally as strong as him without having to rely on the typical air raid combat and trickfests, and that's not a knock towards Noam, but I never believed Noam could beat Dunne before or after the match.
> 
> Dunne is the kind of competitor where you want to see two wrestlers knock each other's heads off no funny business. He needs more elite game in front of him.


Yeah and that's not Travis Banks 

I do agree that the division is missing a credible guy to challenge Dunne though. No one looks like the next guy t carry the title. They could go with Bate again but there is time with him so no need to rush. It looks like they want to go with Banks but he is bleh.


----------



## americanoutlaw

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I have to say I love everrything about this show and can't wait to see where it go with NXTUK.As NXTUK Grown let see if they try to get more bigger UK and European names wrestlers for this. I mean We will not going to see Nick Aldis ,Will Ospreay,ZSJ,Doug Williams or Marty Scurll but never say never I Guess. In the long run if they have any other spin-off like NXT ASIA they should just put it on WWE Network than trying to get a TV Deal


----------



## zrc

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Dunne vs Coffey probably.


----------



## Death Rider

MC 16 said:


> Good show. The setting was cool, great idea to have a different set to make it stand out more.
> 
> Mark Andrews vs Joe Coffey was solid. Andrews needs to use a A House That's Not Quite Home" again. That songs is a fucking banger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Mastiff in WWE is pretty great. I do love comedy Mastiff more than (He's big, he's bad, he's probably our dad).
> 
> Toni Storm vs Nina Samues was yet another nothing match. Storm is so average, Nina Samuels is by far the better of the two. She can actually cut promo.
> 
> The main event was excellent. The pacing of it was very good and they clicked so well. The technical wrestling along with the strike sequences flowed well.
> 
> Trent Seven is a fantastic promo and he showed it here.


Team mastiff up with liger and bring back the banter edition :mark:


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

How is the Modfather on the mic? He'd be a great old timey manager and could use his helmet like Cornette used his tennis racquet or Jimmy Hart used his megaphone. He seems like a walking, talking Brit stereotype though - might play better in the US. 

The jobber in the Mastiff match might have had the best entrance music.


----------



## Jbardo

Only the women’s match was nothing, everything else was worth watching, capped off by a damn good main event. Good start for NXT UK.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Alexander_G said:


> I can think of one name he could work well with on the show right off the bat. Travis Banks. I'm a huge unashamed mark of Travis Banks so take it with a grain, but he would match Dunne's stiffness with his own almost magically.


As someone had already alluded to, by all rumours Jim Smallman, one of the creators of PROGRESS is heavily involved in the NXT UK creative. This is important as PROGRESS was in fact crippled and is still recovering from a near two year long storyline involving Banks chasing Dunne for the top title. 

It was positioned a little differently, Dunne in PROGRESS was this great wrestler but he chose to be a bitch heel and cheat to win his matches instead. Banks was over with the crowd as a superman and for whatever reason they decided he was to be the next Champion and they decided to facilitate this Banks would be on this chase for the title but simultaneously on this losing streak too. It seems bizarre to change his character for the chase given he got over as a different character which got him into this position in the first place but it worked. I thought Banks was boring as all fuck but the crowd adored him. He was as over as a wrestler could be. 

This all culminated in the biggest show of the year, Banks finally beat Dunne for the title in one of the most atrociously overbooked matches in wrestling history. I guess fans should have seen the warning signs given the long built pay off was so unsatisfying but the worst was yet to come. 

For whatever reason they decided that Banks now had the title they were going to go back to his original character again for some reason. Now he wasn't the chasing underdog, he was the invincible champion instead. Every person that faced him for the title would be destroyed in glorified squash matches Banks would barely sell for as he went through the motions. His matches were the absolute drizzling shits. 

He was basically PROGRESS' Okada. Now I fucking hated Okada's NJPW Heavyweight Title run and while people forgave Okada's Super Cena bollocks booking, the crowds were not so kind for Banks. He was creatively bankrupting the company, he wasn't the person the crowds were rooting for in the chase and his matches were fucking boring. It didn't help that at the time guys like WALTER were getting super over on the British indie scene and there was a huge wealth of regular British talent and PROGRESS regulars who were basically not doing anything because Banks had created a blackhole in the middle of PROGRESS and so the turn on him by the fans was brutal. 

They did a small run where Banks was this heel Super Cenaesque parody of himself but while that made things more bearable it didn't salvage the crowds hatred for him at this point so the run came to an abrupt, unceremonious, end and is the worst Championship reign in PROGRESS history (excluding reigns which ended due to injuries or intended storyline shenanigans). 

Months later and PROGRESS are still scrambling around trying to recover from one of the most disastrous extended periods of storytelling in the companies short history. 

In short, there is no way in fuck Smallman will ever put a title anywhere near Banks ever again unless WWE put a gun to his head.


----------



## Conor?

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

The inaugural episode of NXT UK was good. I think it will take a week or two to see some solid storylines forming. My only worry is that it becomes a glorified United Kingdom Tournament. I hope it's not going to be wrestling heavy just for the sake of it, I don't want that. I also hope to God that we get more character variety than just Irishman, Englishman, Scotsman and Welshman.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Con Man said:


> The inaugural episode of NXT UK was good. I think it will take a week or two to see some solid storylines forming. My only worry is that it becomes a glorified United Kingdom Tournament. I hope it's not going to be wrestling heavy just for the sake of it, I don't want that. I also hope to God that we get more character variety than just Irishman, Englishman, Scotsman and Welshman.


Definitely need a a few Brits on the booking committee to get past the Americanized vision of UK characters and UK storylines.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Pizzamorg said:


> As someone had already alluded to, by all rumours Jim Smallman, one of the creators of PROGRESS is heavily involved in the NXT UK creative. This is important as PROGRESS was in fact crippled and is still recovering from a near two year long storyline involving Banks chasing Dunne for the top title.
> 
> It was positioned a little differently, Dunne in PROGRESS was this great wrestler but he chose to be a bitch heel and cheat to win his matches instead. Banks was over with the crowd as a superman and for whatever reason they decided he was to be the next Champion and they decided to facilitate this Banks would be on this chase for the title but simultaneously on this losing streak too. It seems bizarre to change his character for the chase given he got over as a different character which got him into this position in the first place but it worked. I thought Banks was boring as all fuck but the crowd adored him. He was as over as a wrestler could be.
> 
> This all culminated in the biggest show of the year, Banks finally beat Dunne for the title in one of the most atrociously overbooked matches in wrestling history. I guess fans should have seen the warning signs given the long built pay off was so unsatisfying but the worst was yet to come.
> 
> For whatever reason they decided that Banks now had the title they were going to go back to his original character again for some reason. Now he wasn't the chasing underdog, he was the invincible champion instead. Every person that faced him for the title would be destroyed in glorified squash matches Banks would barely sell for as he went through the motions. His matches were the absolute drizzling shits.
> 
> He was basically PROGRESS' Okada. Now I fucking hated Okada's NJPW Heavyweight Title run and while people forgave Okada's Super Cena bollocks booking, the crowds were not so kind for Banks. He was creatively bankrupting the company, he wasn't the person the crowds were rooting for in the chase and his matches were fucking boring. It didn't help that at the time guys like WALTER were getting super over on the British indie scene and there was a huge wealth of regular British talent and PROGRESS regulars who were basically not doing anything because Banks had created a blackhole in the middle of PROGRESS and so the turn on him by the fans was brutal.
> 
> They did a small run where Banks was this heel Super Cenaesque parody of himself but while that made things more bearable it didn't salvage the crowds hatred for him at this point so the run came to an abrupt, unceremonious, end and is the worst Championship reign in PROGRESS history (excluding reigns which ended due to injuries or intended storyline shenanigans).
> 
> Months later and PROGRESS are still scrambling around trying to recover from one of the most disastrous extended periods of storytelling in the companies short history.
> 
> In short, there is no way in fuck Smallman will ever put a title anywhere near Banks ever again unless WWE put a gun to his head.


Hmm, well... with that being said, I'm just as satisfied with WALTER as a choice then as fortunately I like him too.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Finally watched the inaugural episode.

Coffey vs. Andrews was a decent opening match there to remind fans that the Coffey brothers are going to be the big heel stable on the show and establish Andrews and Morgan Webster as the plucky babyfaces.

The Eddie Dennis package was interesting, but they cut it off really quick. I assume there will be more of these to come.

Trent Seven and Tyler Bate's promo was your typical celebratory promo but Trent is a natural talker so it worked.

Dave Mastiff came off as a total star in his video package and his squash match. Him vs. Dunne is something I want to see in the future.

Storm's match was just a reminder of how over Storm is and basically this was a showcase for her. After seeing a her for a month in the MYC, this was nothing new, but served it's purpose.

I loved the way they shot Dunne's entrance. The setting was amazing and they really captured this huge ovation Dunne got when he came out. Match vs. Dar was great. The way these two punished each other and constantly countered each other's moves, just great.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Really good first episode

Mastiff/Dunne down the line is going to be great 

Eddie Denis package was intriguing and Coffeys/Mustache Mountain is going to be great

I was a bit sceptical about how it was going to work but if that’s going to be the standard it’ll be a great little brand


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Just got around to watching this and I loved it. Nice seeing Mark Andrews again. I enjoyed the main event and the Women's Match too. 

A good first episode. Excited to see what they do with this going forward.


----------



## sailord

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Almost Time for episode 2. Hopefully it's good as last weeks


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Pretty much a nothing episode this week, full of a bunch of boring matches...

El Ligero vs Wild Boar - So happy to see El Ligero get showcased on a big stage, out of everyone on the UK scene I think he deserves it the most, he's been wrestling on the UK Indies since about 2003. Wild Boar is one of those guys that offer absolutely nothing, as he is Welsh maybe they can throw him into a Welsh stable or something.

Dakota Kai vs Killer Kelly - Two of my faves to watch but this was nothing more of a short showcase, nothing much to say apart from the first time Dakota's finisher looked sloppy.

The Eddie Dennis video package, taking a dig at Mark Andrews especially gave me goosebumps, hopefully they bring their indie feud to NXT UK in the coming months.

Finally Zack Gibson got to showcase his mic skills, terrific promo, he is streets ahead of everyone on the UK circuit when it comes to mic work, this was by far the highlight of the show.

Ashton Smith vs Tucker - Battle of the bland guys, Ashton Smith though may have a breakout performance at some point though, I just feel he may offer something.

Tyler Bate vs Wolfgang - This was nothing more than a boring slog, only good parts were when Bate got in a few flurries of offense. Wolfgang is boring to watch.

Weak episode, Gibson promo the only thing worth watching (Y)


----------



## MC

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Good show. Everything was solid and did it's job.

So glad El Ligero is getting his chance on the big (ish) stage. He has been working hard and excels at being a great sympathetic babyface. Hope he gets someone out of this. Dakota Kai vs Killer Kelly was short but enjoyable. (Also, fuck who ever tried to start the "we are awesome" chant). Gibson's promo was tremendous as well. Hopefully we get Dar vs Gibson next week, that sounds tremendous. 

Totally forgot Travis Banks is apart of this division. Hope he gets jobbed out and leaves or something; such an awful wrestler. He lives the Kiwi Davey moniker except that he is shit and isn't entertaining at all. Honestly, if he gets pushed I won't watch. Fuck off


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Agh man, both Wolfgang and Travis are some of my favorites and they are hated in here.:$ Meanwhile I can't stand Mark Andrews and his style.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

El Ligero must be a Brit humor type thing, like Grado. I just don't "get" him. Wild Boar is too "try hard" for a gimmick. 

Eddie Dennis vignettes are good character builds. I'm interested. I liked last week how he talked about how Pete Dunne travelled the world and saw the sights, but "he(Dennis) has seen things too" in an ominous sort of tone. How is he in-ring?

Bate vs Wolfgang was sort of hurt because they're known entities to my non-Brit indie wrestling eyes. I'm getting more of a kick seeing all the new guys. Bate vs Wolfie was nothing special to begin with matchwise either. Bate's star has really diminished over the year.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

New Episode Thoughts:

*Ligero's look is fairly "comedy wrestler" esque. I'd probably play more on that in the future. And Wild Boar, well his pupils look big. That's really what I got from this match. Ligero is a solid high flyer and Boar is a solid "short but powerful" wrestler but overall it didn't grab me too much.

*Kai vs. Kelly was fun. I was more impressed by Kelly honestly. It's a shame Dakota can't use the Diving Double Foot Stomp anymore. That's her move. It's the perfect ending move for her offense. And while the Kairopractor looks cool, it's a move that's easily botched, like it was here as this was clearly edited. I look forward to seeing more of both in NXT.

*Having watched PROGRESS all year, I'm kind of used to Eddie's story but he's a very good talker in this setting so these video packages are cool to see.

*Zack Gibson is such a heat magnet and some times it's amazing to see. People boo him before he says anything. And then he cuts a great promo and fans hate him even more.

LOL at Johnny Saint. "I'll see both in my office now!" Laying down the law like a high school principal.

*Bate vs. Wolfgang was a solid, big vs. little match with some funny moments thrown in there. Not too much else to say about it.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



TD Stinger said:


> *Kai vs. Kelly was fun. I was more impressed by Kelly honestly. *It's a shame Dakota can't use the Diving Double Foot Stomp anymore.* That's her move. It's the perfect ending move for her offense. And while the Kairopractor looks cool, it's a move that's easily botched, like it was here as this was clearly edited. I look forward to seeing more of both in NXT.


Exactly. I am pretty annoyed with all this revision and tame versions of finishers, and sometimes they even keep telling these wrestlers to change the finishers over and over to something else because they can't make up their mind whether they think it's "safe" to use or not. I wish they'd lay off for once and just let the worker work. It just further prevents them from cutting loose, and we more or less know what Dakota can really do as her trademarks and should be allowed to do it at her best. She's never injured anyone for real with the stomp.


----------



## gl83

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Alexander_G said:


> Exactly. I am pretty annoyed with all this revision and tame versions of finishers, and sometimes they even keep telling these wrestlers to change the finishers over and over to something else because they can't make up their mind whether they think it's "safe" to use or not. I wish they'd lay off for once and just let the worker work. It just further prevents them from cutting loose, and we more or less know what Dakota can really do as her trademarks and should be allowed to do it at her best. She's never injured anyone for real with the stomp.


I think the issue is less on whether it's safe and more on the fact that it's Finn Balor's finishing move.


----------



## Psychosocial

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

1st episode:

-Coffey/Andrews - Pretty enjoyable bout, loved the clash of styles. Didn't take any time at all before the Coffey Brothers established themselves as the big bad duo of NXT UK that nobody should mess with, but was nice to see Webster come to the rescue of Andrews there. I wonder if this leads to Andrews and Webster pairing up as a team or they're just the first two of more to come to have bones to pick with the brothers in the future.

-Liked the Moustache Mountain segment. Nice, sweet, and to the point. Good move having Trent cut the bulk of that promo too, undoubtedly the talker of the group. Shame Bate isn't better on the mic as it's about the only thing he lacks from being one of the very best in the world.

-Mastiff/Scala - Liked everything they did with Dave here, from the video package to the absolute mauling he gave Scala. I quite liked him in the tournament which was my first exposure to him and this was a very good follow-up on that impression. Hope to see a lot more of him from here.

-Storm/Samuels - An okay match but could have been better given the talent there. Not really a big fan of having Toni fight from underneath so often, she can offer so much more if not as restricted. I liked Nina's segment before the match too, she was confident on the mic and seems like someone who can carry a feud or even the division itself on mic work. Didn't know anything about her before as I don't follow the British indy scene but I want to see more now.

-Dunne/Dar - Just about as good a main event as you could hope for from a debut episode. Add that one to the list of quality Pete Dunne title matches, he's got a fair few now since winning that belt last year. Dar has really impressed me a lot more since his return than he ever did last year before the injury. Not sure who's going to take that title away from the Bruiserweight, but I'm not tired of this reign yet and hope it makes it to 2019 at this point.

2nd episode:

-Ligero/Hitchman - So nice to finally see the famous Ligero in action. Fun little clash, I thought Hitchman looked better than some in here opined, but his eyes scared the crap out of me.

-Kelly/Dakota - Much like the women's match last week, I felt this one could have been better with two talented wrestlers in the ring. Was hoping for Kelly to win as I'm big on her, but don't mind Dakota making her mark here as she clearly wasn't going to find much success in NXT. Wonder what's next for her on this brand.

-Smith/Tucker - Nice little theme song for Ashton, the crowd thought so. About all I could say really. Match didn't do much for me but at least it was a showcase for both guys. I'm really enjoying all the introductions we're getting for the guys we don't already know too much about. Definitely makes it easier to learn more about them faster and get up to speed on their characters before the real fun begins.

-Gibson promo was great. The man becomes a heat magnet as soon as he enters an arena without even picking up a microphone. Definitely going to be one of the stars of this brand. Not sure about his claims for a rematch though as he already lost to Dunne twice. Dar vs Gibson next week should be a really good match, looking forward to it.

-Bate/Wolfgang - Not a bad match but not really up to par with Tyler's usual standards for my liking. I like Wolfgang, but his matches with Cole and Bate didn't really set anything alight, struggle to see him being more than an upper mid-carder at the absolute best on this show.

Really liked the Eddie Dennis vignettes too, especially the one this week. Wonder what it leads to now, a feud with Andrews or even a UK title shot soon? Can't say I'm familiar with him like others may be so this got me interested in his character and wanting to see more.

So far so good. Both episodes have done what they needed to do. I know some people expressed concern on the show just maybe being a wrestling showcase and not much storyline-driven feuds on the program, but I wouldn't worry about that. Once the tag and women's titles come into play and everyone gets acquainted with the characters, we'll begin to see some real stories unfold and be told. It won't be like 205 Live, NXT UK actually has quite a few good characters to work with and a devoted fan base that's coming to see them every time they're in town, it'll be the second coming of NXT if anything. Whether it'll be as good is questionable, but it certainly has promise to be a good brand worth tuning into on a weekly basis.


----------



## zrc

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Its a nothing show, so far.


----------



## americanoutlaw

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Both episodes been great and hope NXT UK will keep growing


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



> - It looks like the WWE Network will start airing two episodes of the WWE NXT UK series each Wednesday, beginning next week. The Network schedule currently has two one-hour episodes scheduled for 4pm and 5pm ET on Wednesday. The usual 3pm ET timeslot will now feature a replay of the previous week's episode. Noam Dar vs. Zack Gibson and Trent Seven vs. Saxon Huxley are being advertised for the 4pm episode. Wolfgang vs. Mark Andrews and Moustache Mountain vs. Huxley & Sam Gradwell are being advertised for the 5pm episode.


Sounds like they're in catch up mode.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

According to Luke Owen on Wrestleramble the NXT uk we are seeing now is a batch of episodes they filmed to try and coax a TV deal. That is why there are no real established characters or storylines yet as they didn't know who would pick them up and what demands they'd have. They just wanted to provide a proof of concept. 

This really reflects in what absolute nothing affairs the last two weeks of episodes have been. The wrestling has been good but they are just matches, there is nothing to them to give them any sense of importance, immediacy, depth, dimension etc 

It seems like further fuel to the fire that this is what has happened if they are now going to just blast through this first batch of tapings with two episodes per week, the real NXT UK can't begin until these tapings are done unless they just scrap these all together.


----------



## Psychosocial

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



TD Stinger said:


> Sounds like they're in catch up mode.


Doesn't that mean that those shows will run from 9 pm to 11 pm UK time? Not sure that really suits their main audience for this brand honestly. Would have been better to air them at 1 pm/2 pm ET imo.

It's fine though that they want to rush through the tapings they've already done, especially if Owen's report is accurate. From what I recall they had like 17 episodes worth of tapings done before the show debuted on the Network. If most or all of them have little storylines on them like the ones so far, then it makes sense as to why they'd try to get them out of the way as soon as they can.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

The newest episode on NXT UK was just uploaded to the Network for anyone interested.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I'm hoping for a future Dave Mastiff/Pete Dunne match down the line for the title.


----------



## Psychosocial

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Episode 3 was a bunch of nothing until the main event came. Seven and Burch won after looking second best at times against a couple of nobodies, M. Coffey/Webster was alright but we didn't even get a brawl following the post-match beatdown by the brothers, just an awkward staredown with 3 of the guys not even in the match wearing the same shirt which looked weird even if you get what they were doing there. The Burch promo was pretty good though, Flash Morgan Webster is likely going to become one of my favorites on this show, and Jinny is coming soon which I'm interested in. That's about all I took out of the first half hour of that episode.

Gibson/Dar was a solid main event, they told a good story from start to finish, sold all the injuries and damage throughout, worked the energy of the crowd to their advantage, and had a good technical bout without resorting to high spots at any point for no reason but to pop the crowd. I really like that kind of match and enjoyed this one. The Gibson chants are great, best thing about this show so far. Glad he won though, they've got a great choice for a magnetic heel champion in him and I'm sure they'll pull the trigger on him at some point. Only question now is when with Dunne's title reign without an end in sight and still not losing steam even after 500+ days.

Will comment on Episode 4 later on after I've watched it.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Episode 3
Trent Seven wins in a nothing match. Saxon Huxley another one who is boring and useless, looks like a shit version of Pastor William Eaver.

Webster vs Mark Coffey was better but still all round pretty average. Flash is great and will no doubt play a big part in NXT UK, Mark Coffey just your typical boring bruiser, not as good as his brother. Little bit of a storyline coming out of this match though.

Burch vs Gradwell was hard hitting but very stop start. I'll praise Gradwell though who's clearly made an effort in his appearance, bulked himself up and changed his style, if Lars Sullivan and Sheamus had a baby it would look like Sam Gradwell. Burch cut a neat promo afterwards, best I've seen from him mic wise, pleasantly surprised me.

Gibson vs Dar in the main event was brilliant, one of the best matches the UK division has put on so far, I'm including the UK tournament matches into that. Really good storytelling throughout, really good psychology from both, they seemed to tire towards the stretch and it became a bit of the slog but the storytelling and psychology remained. Gibson working on the arms of Dar from the get go, Dar working on Gibson's knee as the match progressed. The way Zack Gibson works on his opponents arms is great to watch, he mixes it up but that is always his focal point as soon as the bell sounds, he is a quality wrestler. Really good stuff from both, crowd was into it, a match worth checking out (Y)

Episode 4
A nothing match between Moustache Mountain vs Gradwell & Huxley. I'm liking what I see from Gradwell though, he's made improvements, Huxley though fucking sucks.

Nina Samuels > Isla Dawn

That guy from Blue Peter is pretty decent at interviews. Dunne isn't really a good talker, I've been very impressed with Burch though over these two episodes, a really good interview from him.

I've really liked the Eddie Dennis video packages.

Devlin vs Tucker in a nothing match, just a way to introduce Devlin back in.

Andrews vs Wolfgang in your main event was your typical fat guy vs skinny guy kinda match. Found the match pretty boring until Wolfgang caught Andrews with a modified gutbuster, match picked up a little after that. Afterwards the Coffey's attacked Andrews and Webster, Wolfgang decided to side with his Scottish mates and that was that. So we've got ourselves a Scottish Stable formed of three average wrestlers, I can see them pissing me off.

Other thoughts
These first four episodes has just covered that slow build of introducing certain wrestlers, a few storylines starting to progress though. Before it all started though I thought the quality was going to be a bit naff at times, the UK circuit has too many boring wrestlers, a fair few showcased here.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I don't understand. Did they air 2 new episodes tonight? Are they planning to air 2 episodes every week?


----------



## RiverFenix

chargebeam said:


> I don't understand. Did they air 2 new episodes tonight? Are they planning to air 2 episodes every week?


They had two sets of tapings already and are far behind airings. Probably just to get through them and get to a fresh set already. 

These were meant to try and land a television deal with the pacing and all the in-ring. Since that didn't happen and it's a purely network show maybe they plan to tweak the format. I hope they do, this set has been pretty damn bland.

Only thing I liked coming out of these two shows was Danny Burch interview and mic work. I dig the guy. 

Only two guys getting any character builds are Burch and Dennis. Too much non-descript wrestling action. Beards are not gimmicks, characters or charisma. 

Modfather is a manager waiting to happen. 

Does Brit indies play off of home countries at such a level? I mean that seems to be the only character points pushed. I'm over it. UK NXT will need Brit bookers and writers and Americans just see UK as England vs Wales vs Scotland vs Ireland in everything. 

Mini Sheamus teamed up with mini-Luke Harper. 

Seems to be a lot of brutes for the most part on this roster. 

I can't stand Trent Seven. And I had to deal with him twice this double billing. Tyler Bate is just another guy now. What happened to him? 

I'm over this venue and the crowd. Hopefully this was the last airing from there.


----------



## Psychosocial

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Episode 4 was even worse than Episode 3. At least the latter was saved by a quality main event, this one really didn't have much going for it at all. Worst of the four they've done thus far.

I know they're trying to introduce us to everyone they've got on board for this show, but hopefully we'll start to see less of the likes of Huxley, Gradwell, Tucker, Hitchman, etc. from now on. They hardly have any redeemable qualities or presence about them and no one is going to stick around to watch them every week. Just use them as fodder for the main guys and it'll be fine. These last two episodes clearly suffered by the amount of air time these guys got, hopefully it gets more and more limited from here.

The tag match was weird as it wasn't a total squash and struggling to beat those two didn't really do much for Moustache Mountain. Only good part about it was Bate's suicide dive to the outside. Nina/Isla did nothing for me, but that's because I know next to nothing about them still aside from one or two vignettes so I'll hold off on judging them for now. Devlin/Tucker was boring but I think Devlin has some potential to do something in this brand, he's getting better and is getting the right kind of heat from the crowd so I'll keep an eye on him to see how he progresses.

Both interviews, especially the Burch one, were good and did its bit to get me pumped up for the title match next week. Another good Eddie Dennis video package even if most of what he said was just repeating what he said in the previous ones. I wonder how he'll make his debut, perhaps he'll cost Dunne the title when the time comes?

The main event between Andrews and Wolfgang was decent, although you'd expect that sort of match to open a show like this not close it. The heel turn was a little too sudden and not very impactful because of how quick it all unfolded. I guess we're getting the three Scots against Banks, Andrews, and Webster as a little feud now. I don't know why but I quite like Wolfgang. I didn't see him doing much as a face on this brand though so turning him heel is probably the right call, hopefully this alliance with the Coffeys works out for him but we'll see.

A couple of average episodes this week with one really good match and the rest of it being largely forgettable really. Next week should be much better with Dunne/Burch and Storm/Kai being advertised.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I love Isla Dawn, she really needs to play up her 'witch' gimmick a bit more. Become like one of those creepy pagan wicker people. 

Plus am I the only one who finds her lisp hot af?


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



ellthom said:


> I love Isla Dawn, she really needs to play up her 'witch' gimmick a bit more. Become like one of those creepy pagan wicker people.
> 
> Plus am I the only one who finds her lisp hot af?


Nope, not just you!


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



ellthom said:


> I love Isla Dawn, she really needs to play up her 'witch' gimmick a bit more. Become like one of those creepy pagan wicker people.
> 
> Plus am I the only one who finds her lisp hot af?


She's okay, but very middle of the road as far as overall ring work, and she botches. Her kicks are her best asset. Her characterization is pretty dry for someone who's supposed to be a mystic.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Skimmed through these last 2 episodes. Let me put it this way, the main event of Episode 3 of Dar vs. Gibson was great and there were some good video packages, especially with Dennis, but other than that, you're not missing much.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

TD Stinger said:


> Skimmed through these last 2 episodes. Let me put it this way, the main event of Episode 3 of Dar vs. Gibson was great and there were some good video packages, especially with Dennis, but other than that, you're not missing much.


Not missing much?? You see this is a huge problem with wrestling fans and the main roster! Every show doesn’t need to be amazing. Every match doesn’t need a amazing spot or something to blow us away! The less spectacular matches and shows make the spectacular one that much bettter!! Anybody who watches game of thrones, or breaking bad knows not every show is amazing, the important thing is their is the segments serve a purpose and I feel in NXT everything is done with a purpose. What I am trying to say is you may not think your missing much, but u are. NXT UK is the second best wrestling show in the world and it’s on its fourth episode.

“Won’t appreciate the sunshine if it never rains!” 

- NXTSUPERFAN


----------



## toontownman

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Alright_Mate said:


> Episode 3
> if Lars Sullivan and Sheamus had a baby it would look like Sam Gradwell.


I think Big Cass is asking for a paternity test! 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

I think the future quality of this show will depend on whether or not they are going to do exclusive PPV's for the brand. I am sure that is the long term plan but I don't know how long. 

If they have PPV's then the likes of Huxley, Tucker, Gradwell and Wild Boar are necessary jobbers. If they don't and the payoffs for fueds and title changes will be in the shows then they can afford to cut down on the jobber time. They will always be necessary on occasion though. It's hard fitting everyone into an hour show. 

Radzi is showing some improvement he still seems super wooden and scared shitless. I would have thought they could have got someone with a bit more personality rather than just jump on someone with a credible TV resume to establish the show, maybe it will come out with time. 

So far I have loved:
- The video packages and interviews
- Keeping Johnny Saints talking to a minimum 
- The venue (s) some of the ones coming up will be great too. 
- The general quality in ring and outside, its very much what it says on the tin; NXT-(but in the UK). No one is surprised with the production outside of the ring but to see the gap in quality between W.O.S. and NXT UK really drives it home.

Frustrated by: 
- Waiting for things to kick off and build, the better wrestlers and storylines to develop 
- The greenscreen commentary and hosting
- Some of the match placing. The have more than once put similar style matches back to back which takes away enthusiasm in the crowd but also for the armchair viewer. 

Just like NXT (US) it took time to establish itself and grow. The introduction to wrestlers, fueds and storylines will take some time. I'm not in the least bit worried about it so far. I still love every minute of it. 

Fast forward a couple of years down the line and I can see this show being absolutely huge. If WOS does inevitably get cancelled there is another slew of fantastic characters awaiting to take the brand to an even higher level.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

fantastic shows i was there for the sunday shows and it was great


----------



## sailord

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Good main event between Dunne and burch


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Are we getting two episodes every week now? This is the second week in a row we got two episodes. It's just getting to be too much content every week.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Showstopper said:


> Are we getting two episodes every week now? This is the second week in a row we got two episodes. It's just getting to be too much content every week.


Well they already had a bunch of episodes in the can when they finally got the show on TV, with more tapings to come. So this is them trying to play catch up I would assume.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Just watched...

Episode 5
That Mastiff squash wasn't very fun  Chief Deputy Dunne going by the name Damien Weir, think that's about the fifth name I've seen him use :lol, hopefully he brings his No Fun Dunne gimmick to NXT UK instead of just being a jobber.

El Ligero vs James Drake was short and sweet, solid little showcase from both. No doubt James Drake will feature with Zack Gibson later down the line.

Coffey Brothers and Wolfgang beat down Ashton Smith, this was then followed by a decent promo from Joe Coffey, basically called out BSS.

Sid Scala is the best jobber they have, he plays his role to perfection. Eddie Dennis was weirdly intense throughout this match, wasn't a fan of how he showcased himself, early days though, he is one that could well get pushed into title contention.

Pete Dunne vs Danny Burch was my kind of match, methodical, hard hitting, stiff wrestling. This was one of Dunne's better performances of late imo, he seemed to take his brutality up a notch by continually going after Burch's arm throughout. The match had two finisher kick outs and actually ended with a submission from Dunne. A really solid fun main event, Dunne was great, Burch brought the fight as usual, only downside for me was the lack of selling, I just wish Burch sold his arm better.

Episode 6
Episode opened up with a very solid Women's match between Toni Storm & Dakota Kai. Some really nice exchanges between the pair in this match. Like most of Toni's matches though the finish came out of nowhere. Dakota > Toni. Jinny attacked Dakota afterwards and almost fell off the stage while doing it.

Zack Gibson is the man, everything about him is outstanding. Even though his match with Amir Jordan was short, just the constant trash talking and the way he worked over Jordan's arm, such a good wrestler, such a good heel. Afterwards we got a long winded segment with Gibson and Trent Seven, they both produced good promos though, a very fun exchange.

Jordan Devlin vs Kenny Williams was a bit like El Ligero vs James Drake in the last episode, short and sweet. Devlin is the one to watch for me, I can see him getting a major push sooner rather than later. Kenny Williams is decent but he's always come across as a poor version of Mark Andrews in my eyes, both similar but Andrews is much better.

Six man tag main event was just far too dull. Coffey Brothers and Wolfgang just beat down the trio of Flash Morgan Webster, Mark Andrews and Ashton Smith for the majority of the match. As I've said for the past few weeks, they are just your typical boring bruisers, nothing remotely interesting about them, three average performers who shouldn't be a leading fixture in the NXT UK division. Joe Coffey is the best of the trio, hence why he is the leader, cut a solid enough promo in Episode 5 but he is just too dull to watch. Flash Morgan Webster was the stand out guy in this match.

Other thoughts
Overall these two episodes were probably the strongest so far, better match quality throughout and a better showcase of talent.


----------



## Psychosocial

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Didn't realize Episode 5 was aired on Tuesday. Had to watch both back-to-back today.

1st episode:

-Mastiff/Weir - Another squash for Big Dave although this one wasn't really interesting to watch.

-Ligero/Drake - Decent match, didn't get much time but both guys took their chances well. This was Drake's debut on the brand, I bet sooner or later he'll team up with Gibson as he did on the indies, not much else for him to do right now anyways. Ligero said he was from Leeds in the video package prior to the match, which was weird. I thought his whole shtick was that he was playing a luchador born in Mexico? Here he said he was from England but he wears the mask to look unique.

-Coffey Bros & Wolfgang segment - The three bearded Scots beat down Ashton Smith as he was on his way to the ring and then Joe cut a pretty good promo in the ring afterwards. Johnny Saint then made a 6 man tag between them and Smith/Webster/Andrews for the next episode's main event official. Via Twitter, of course.

-Dennis/Scala - Very disappointed with this one. There was a lot of potential to do with Dennis' debut following those vignettes in previous weeks and this squash wasn't a good follow-up to all that. Scala tried his best to make him look good, but this was a poor showing from Eddie.

-Dunne/Burch - Wouldn't say it was better than Dar/Gibson from two episodes prior but it was a very good main event. Pretty much the type of match you'd expect from both guys, hard hitting and stiff. Crowd thought Burch had him at one point. But the Bruiserweight retained and his reign continues.

2nd episode:

-Storm/Kai - Best of the women's matches on this show to date although I thought Dakota looked better in there than Toni. She really deserves a push of her own at some point in either developmental brand. And I guess Storm has two moves that she calls Storm Zero? Because the one she used here was different than the one she used in the MYC. Jinny debuted afterwards and attacked Dakota although it didn't look that convincing. I guess Storm/Jinny is coming.

-Gibson/Jordan - Pretty good match, Jordan looks like an interesting one with the bits of his culture inserted into his character. The real fun was in the post-match segment with Gibson and Seven. I love Gibson, he's so brash and has the best reactions to the crowd heat I've seen from a heel in some time. The chants whenever he's out there are a joy, I find myself cracking up at them every time. The segment went on for a little long but it could work with Zack being involved in it I guess. Gibson/Seven is surely happening soon and I'd be interested to see it as Trent hasn't had too much 1v1 TV action since signing for WWE, definitely not against people at the level of Gibson.

-Devlin/Williams - Another short but entertaining match. I can see why Williams had a little run in 205 Live, very quick and athletic he is. Devlin with another win, they're clearly building him up for something. We'll probably find that out soon too.

-6-man tag - Quite a boring match. Just never really got going from the face's side of things. Felt like an extended demolition win for the Scots. Not worth going out of your way to watch, for sure. But if they're building them up for a match with British Strong Style as Joe's promo earlier in this episode seemed to hint, then at least we'll get something better out of it later on. Surprised Travis Banks didn't show up as he also has beef with the Coffeys since the UK tournament in the summer.

Agree with the poster above that this was the strongest pair of episodes yet even if the main event of the second one ended the week on a flat note. Hopefully this was the last of the Cambridge tapings and I believe it is with them advertising a huge announcement from Johnny Saint next week. I assume it's about the tournament for the women's titles and the ensuing kick-off of it, looking forward to that if it is.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

NXT UK 04.

— Holy shit I forgot they were machine gunning these episodes out now I am so far behind. Luckily these episodes are usually so missable. 

— Fuck the NXT UK theme is so awful. I’ve been meaning to say it every episode but always forget. 

— Under conventional standards you could argue this is the worst episode yet but outside of that terrific UK Title match in the opening episode I couldn’t tell you a single thing about what happened in those three episodes they were just so throwaway they washed over me in a beige white noise and I forgot what happened on them as soon as they were over. At least the bad stuff on this episode gave me stuff to talk about. 

Stuff to talk about: 

— I watched the opening tag match for Moustache Mountain but this match was as completely unremarkable and forgettable as the first three episodes of this show. 

— Who cares about Travis Banks? 

— Johnny Saint is a legend for sure, but that doesn’t mean he isn’t awful in this GM role. 

— Wasn’t Burch the first challenger for the UK Title after Dunne won the title? I remember that match being weirdly competitive given Dunne just won the title and Burch was nothing but a jobber at the time. I am excited to see what the two can achieve together this time. 

— Those interviews though were awful, not just the delivery and content but also in the weird way they presented them. Were Burch and Dunne not even in the same room as that Blue Peter lad? 

— For what was billed as effectively a Devlin showcase, I took way more away from Tucker than I did Devlin in this match. I don’t think I’ve heard of him before and he has quite a bland look but he did some fun things in this match while Devlin basically just coasted through the match and disappointingly basically beat Tucker with one move.

— Eddie Dennis isn’t much of a wrestler but these video packages are phenomenal.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Brief thoughts after seeing Episodes 5 and 6:

*Eddie Dennis makes for a cool character but doesn't look like the most believable heel in the ring.

*Toni and Dakota had a really good match. Toni's clearly going to be positioned as one of the top stars of the division, if it wasn't obvious enough already. Dakota will continue to be a mid level talent in NXT and NXT UK. And Jinny will be one of the top heels of the brand.

*Dunne's the big boss of the brand and it will be interesting to see who eventually beats him for that belt.

*Gibson is a star and Seven is a very charismatic talker.

*Wolfgang and the Coffey brothers are going to be a top heel act on the brand, and to that I say "meh". Joe is the best guy in the group so he's the talker by default but all 3 of them scream mid level talent and would be more like henchmen in other groups.


----------



## Pizzamorg

NXT UK 05.

— Dave Mastiff’s presentation is fun, even if I don’t like the name change to “The Bomber”. 

— Damian Dunne is getting the jobber treatment. Sad times. 

— Why are all these backstage interviews so awful? I have a serious crush on Dakota Kai though. 

— I preferred the Wolf of Wall Street gimmick Scala was using on the Live at the Dome shows for PROGRESS but I guess they want to present him as a jobber here for now. He at least helped draw out one of the better in ring performances that I’ve seen from Dennis. 

— Big fight feel between Burch and Dunne. A lot of hype around this one but that didn’t hurt it, I really enjoyed this match. Burch took Dunne to his limits, took Dunne’s best and kept going. Dunne still won though. I love Dunne, he is one of the best in the world right now for sure, but if Dunne beats everyone then this show is going to creatively dead end, they need to start planting some seeds soon. Also, were people singing “it is coming home” during this one? How old are these tapings?

NXT UK 06.

— Meh to that opening match between Kai and Storm. 

— Meh to NXT UK doing the Jinny/Storm feud. It sucked in PROGRESS and I can’t imagine it’ll be better here. 

— A Seven/Gibson feud however, is definitely something I can get behind. I can’t imagine their match will be all that great but the charisma collision could be magic. Also those “Wanker” and “Arsehole” chants, haha.

— Not really all that blown away by these glorified squashes Devlin is getting but if this is them gearing him up to take Dunne on for the title, then that match could really be great. 

— I don’t care about this Scottish heel stable thing at all.


----------



## Psychosocial

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Pizzamorg said:


> — Big fight feel between Burch and Dunne. A lot of hype around this one but that didn’t hurt it, I really enjoyed this match. Burch took Dunne to his limits, took Dunne’s best and kept going. Dunne still won though. I love Dunne, he is one of the best in the world right now for sure, but if Dunne beats everyone then this show is going to creatively dead end, they need to start planting some seeds soon. Also, were people singing “it is coming home” during this one? How old are these tapings?


They were done during the last weekend of July.

And nope, Dunne should hold onto that belt as long as possible. I don't care what that does to the show but he needs to remain champion, at least until he gets the opportunity to be the first 1,000-day title holder in WWE in over 30 years. If anyone deserves that honor, it's him.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Psychosocial said:


> They were done during the last weekend of July.
> 
> And nope, Dunne should hold onto that belt as long as possible. I don't care what that does to the show but he needs to remain champion, at least until he gets the opportunity to be the first 1,000-day title holder in WWE in over 30 years. If anyone deserves that honor, it's him.


I doubt he'd hold it that long now NXT UK is off the ground.


----------



## Psychosocial

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Pizzamorg said:


> I doubt he'd hold it that long now NXT UK is off the ground.


Well as I pointed out in another thread, he's already halfway through that mark and he's beaten pretty much every credible contender in both NXT brands. He could even get involved in the tag scene when those titles arrive for a while to eat up some time.

This is the best chance WWE has ever had since the Hogan days to have a reign of that length and they've already gotten through the hardest part of it by getting it past 500+ days. I don't know if it'll happen, but I sure hope it does.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

After two of the best episodes so far last week, NXT UK comes crashing down again...

Episode 7
Do not watch, this episode was uneventful garbage, worst episode so far.

Episode 8
This was a more solid episode.

Dakota Kai vs Nina Samuels and Jinny vs Millie McKenzie were both solid enough matches to kick off the tournament to crown the first NXT UK Women's Champion.

Sid Scala is a jobber yet he is one of the most interesting things about this brand :lol

Gibson vs Seven in the main event was a solid fun match, Gibson is just so good to watch. Gibson won thanks to help from James Drake, as I've thought for weeks, Grizzled Young Veterans have finally formed in NXT UK. 

Coffey Brothers & Wolfgang beatdown Moustache Mountain after the match, hope BSS bury these bland fuckers, I just wish the Coffey Brothers were displayed as a Tag Team, Wolfgang brings absolutely nothing to this stable, he is garbage.

Overall thoughts
What a contrast in episodes, fuck knows what Triple H was thinking when dishing out some of those matches for Episode 7. Episode 8 is a better watch, Tyson T-Bone and Dave Mastiff stuff is worth skipping though.


----------



## Jbardo

Yeah based on what you have said and a trusted reviewer I know of I think I might just skip episode 7, it’s going to take a while for these shows to hit a high consistent level I feel.


----------



## Psychosocial

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Had a fairly long post written out about this last night, but the site crashed when I tried to post it. Now I have to do this all over again. Annoying.

Finally, we're not in Cambridge anymore, we're in Birmingham now. Looks like a bigger and nicer arena as well.

Episode 7:

Show starts with all the women standing on the stage and HHH and Johnny Saint coming out to announce a tournament for the NXT UK women's championship and unveil the belt. Already the best looking women's belt in the company.

They're still doing the green screen thing, even in a different city and on a different set of tapings. Come on HHH, sort that out, it looks really small time for a company like WWE.

Devlin/Scala: Another showcase for Devlin, but again nothing overly impressive. Seems obvious that they're building him up for something with all these wins so far, perhaps he'll be Dunne's next challenger. He called out Ligero in a post-match promo so I guess he's facing him next.

Jordan & Williams/Huxley & Conners: Alright tag match, mainly because of the former pair, but the heels came away with the win for some reason. Jordan and Williams could be a decent team when the tag team tournament comes around, but I really don't care much for the other two yet, they look bang average.

Bate/Drake: Best match of the episode easily. Drake delivered one of the more brutal corner dropkicks that I've seen in recent memory late in the match. Bate picked up the win with the Tyler Driver 97.

Wolfgang/Smith: Bizarre choice for a main event, never looked like it belonged in that slot. I thought they were going to run an angle with Smith coming out on his own while Wolfgang had the Coffeys in his corner, but nope nothing came of that. No interference, no post-match beatdown, Wolfgang just beat him after some initial trouble and the three Scots ended the show standing tall. Weird.

Episode 8:

Kai/Samuels: Decent match to kick off the women's title tournament. Kai ended up winning with the Kairopractor. Didn't people on here say that Nina had good character work on the indies and is one of the better female talkers on this brand? Wonder why they're not using her more in that capacity so far. She's hardly talked at all and she's just been racking up losses. If they're going to keep using her like this, I can't imagine she will be of much value to the division as she hasn't shown much yet.

T-Bone & Mastiff squashes: Quite boring stuff, really. T-Bone squashed someone and said he was disappointed with the level of competition NXT UK has to offer, out come Mastiff, he squashes a different guy, and the two stare off from a distance. Would rather Dave be doing something different but whatever.

Andrews & Webster formed a team for the tag title tournament as both men want gold. That's a pairing I can get behind.

Jinny/McKenzie: Didn't know McKenzie was just 18, wow. I like the Suplex Millie nick the fans gave her. She put up a good fight but Jinny used her experience and found a way to win to advance to the semifinals of the tournament. Liked this one more than the Kai/Samuels match, honestly.

Can't remember at what point it happened on this episode but Scala said he was going to ask Johnny Saint if he could get one more opportunity to prove himself worthy of staying on the brand. I guess his good performances as a jobber may see him get rewarded soon...or not, we'll see.

Gibson/Seven: Match of the night, easily. Quite entertaining given the different styles and the two men's charisma and ability to work the crowd so well. Gibson won with the help of Drake who laid out Bate at ringside and held his hand to help him get the 3 count with the ref unable to see it. Guess that means we're getting Grizzled Young Veterans as a team which I'm happy to see. The three Scots then came out and laid out Moustache Mountain and ended another episode standing tall above their victims.

---

All in all, it was a decent pair of episodes but largely inconsistent. But we got the women's title now and the tag titles are coming so we're moving forward. Got a couple of good matches out of it, but no surprise that it involved Gibson and MM who along with the other top guys on the brand are clearly a cut above the rest and should be getting more air time.

Surprised Pete Dunne didn't appear given he's from Birmingham, but I guess he'll appear on one of the upcoming episodes.

One thing I learned from these episodes is that the tag division is looking solid for the tournament to debut the belts and beyond. Moustache Mountain, Grizzled Young Veterans, Coffey Brothers, Andrews & Webster, Jordan & Williams, we should get some good matches out of that in the future.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Zack Gibson vs Trent Seven was a good main-event 

The tag division is looking pretty good atm :wow


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

NXT UK 07.

— Dakota Kai looked like she was going to cry during that opening segment, in such contrast to everyone else. I believe the winner has already been spoiled for me, it is


Spoiler: spoilers



Rhea Ripley


, right? So the first ever NXT UK Women’s Champ isn’t British? I mean I get people like Kai and Storm aren’t British either but they’ve been a part of the UK scene for years, what has


Spoiler: spoilers



Ripley


 got to do with the UK scene? Why is she even here? 

— Interesting match between Scala and Devlin as again I took more away from Scala than I did Devlin, Devlin basically did nothing for the whole match again and then won with one move. If they are pushing Devlin as this monster, why do they let his opponents get so much good offence in? That finisher looks really awkward, too. Devlin drop kicking Scala in mid air though was pretty cool though.

— That interview with Trent Seven… was that the dulcet tones of Glen Joseph coming from outside the screen?


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Alright_Mate said:


> After two of the best episodes so far last week, NXT UK comes crashing down again...
> 
> Episode 7
> Do not watch, this episode was uneventful garbage, worst episode so far.
> 
> Episode 8
> This was a more solid episode.
> 
> Dakota Kai vs Nina Samuels and Jinny vs Millie McKenzie were both solid enough matches to kick off the tournament to crown the first NXT UK Women's Champion.
> 
> Sid Scala is a jobber yet he is one of the most interesting things about this brand :lol
> 
> Gibson vs Seven in the main event was a solid fun match, Gibson is just so good to watch. Gibson won thanks to help from James Drake, as I've thought for weeks, Grizzled Young Veterans have finally formed in NXT UK.
> 
> Coffey Brothers & Wolfgang beatdown Moustache Mountain after the match, hope BSS bury these bland fuckers, I just wish the Coffey Brothers were displayed as a Tag Team, Wolfgang brings absolutely nothing to this stable, he is garbage.
> 
> Overall thoughts
> What a contrast in episodes, fuck knows what Triple H was thinking when dishing out some of those matches for Episode 7. Episode 8 is a better watch, Tyson T-Bone and Dave Mastiff stuff is worth skipping though.


Thanks for your bullet point reviews. I'll skip episode 7 then.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

NXT UK 08.

— I am glad Kai advanced but that match against Samuels was honestly pretty awful.

— That is Glen Jospeh interviewing. I’d know that voice anywhere!

— Damn I forgot all about Maloney. Is he still being used as an enhancement talent in FCP? 

— Millie McKenzie is the only thing I like about Coventry. I cant wait to move away from here. I would have liked her to go through, but she has a great future regardless and she made this match much better than the first one between Kai and Samuels. 

— The crowd for that Gibson/Seven match. The chants, the people stood up with their shoes, I love how they’ve recaptured an authentic BritIndie crowd for these shows. The match itself was fine but the crowd really elevated the fun of this. 

— Are they introducing the Grizzled Young Veterans on NXT UK then to have a feud with Moustache Mountain? I can get behind that, they’ll have some terrific matches. It is just a shame it’ll also include that shitty Scottish stable.


----------



## Martins

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Hold the fuck up, I haven't seen anything from this show at all, but are you telling me fucking *JOHNNY SAINT* is the general manager for NXT UK :done:done:done:done:done

Does he actively participate in the show or are they mostly content with simply uttering that godly phrase "Johnny Saint is the general manager"?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Martins said:


> Hold the fuck up, I haven't seen anything from this show at all, but are you telling me fucking *JOHNNY SAINT* is the general manager for NXT UK :done:done:done:done:done
> 
> Does he actively participate in the show or are they mostly content with simply uttering that godly phrase "Johnny Saint is the general manager"?


They mostly limit his talking. Like one segment he interrupted Noam Dar and Zack Gibson who were arguing and he just said "In my office, now!" like a high school principal, lol.

Which for a guy his age is probably a good thing. He's basically a figure head there for the UK fans.


----------



## Jbardo

Martins said:


> Hold the fuck up, I haven't seen anything from this show at all, but are you telling me fucking *JOHNNY SAINT* is the general manager for NXT UK <img src="https://imgur.com/nV0gO7C.png" border="0" alt="" title="Done" class="inlineimg" /><img src="https://imgur.com/nV0gO7C.png" border="0" alt="" title="Done" class="inlineimg" /><img src="https://imgur.com/nV0gO7C.png" border="0" alt="" title="Done" class="inlineimg" /><img src="https://imgur.com/nV0gO7C.png" border="0" alt="" title="Done" class="inlineimg" /><img src="https://imgur.com/nV0gO7C.png" border="0" alt="" title="Done" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Does he actively participate in the show or are they mostly content with simply uttering that godly phrase "Johnny Saint is the general manager"?


Thankfully he doesn’t say much because he sucks on the mic.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Trying to get into this more especially since Adam Cole is gonna be the next UK Champ, ain't that right [user]TD Stinger[/user] :tommy

In all seriousness though, I enjoyed watching the women's action this week. Rhea Ripley is my favorite Women's Wrestler in the world so it was good to watch her work. Dawn/Storm was ok, Isla looked a lot more seasoned than she's looked in the past. Dakota v. Rhea and Storm v. Jinny should be awesome.

UPDATE: They were awesome as expected.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

A mixture of good and bad this week...

Episode 9
Things kicked off with Rhea Ripley vs Xia Brookside. One of those matches where Rhea came across as boring. Rhea beat Xia up, Xia sold pretty well, Xia had a short comeback then got put down for a three count. Uneventful and basic.

Eddie Dennis squashed some guy they pulled off the streets. Really not a fan of how Dennis is portraying himself, he's coming across as a dollar store psycho.

Mark Andrews and Wild Boar displayed decent chemistry, they are familiar with each other. Wild Boar though brings nothing to the table, he can fuck off.

Toni Storm vs Isla Dawn, I hated the booking of this match. This is the best Isla has looked; however yet again Toni was booked as some five move of doom underdog, she hit a few punches and kicks, three of her usual main moves and that was it. Toni shouldn't be booked in this way, she plays an underdog very poorly.

Jordan Devlin vs El Ligero was a solid main event, good fun action in this one. Jordan Devlin is by far one of the most improved wrestlers in 2018, I love his moveset, when he gets going he is good to watch. Devlin picked up the win and called out Pete Dunne.

Episode 10
First off this was the start of Day Two of the Birmingham tapings, the audience were brilliant throughout this episode.

Things kicked off with the best match of the Women's tournament so far imo, Rhea Ripley vs Dakota Kai. Surprisingly Dakota got out of the gates quick and dominated Rhea in the early proceedings, unsurprisingly Rhea turned things around and got the upper hand, her work on Dakota throughout this spell was far more enjoyable than what we got in her match with Xia. Dakota plays the underdog role exceptionally well and she came back with a flurry of excellent kicks. Rhea knocked her down again and picked up the win in abrupt fashion. Overall a very fun match.

Mark Andrews & Flash Morgan Webster beat Joseph Conners and Saxon Huxley. Andrews & Flash are a fun team to watch, it probably won't happen but I'd love to see them become the first NXT UK Tag Team Champions, there's potential to be had there. Conners thankfully turned on Huxley after the match, Saxon Huxley is one of the worst wrestlers I've seen, the guy is useless.

Didn't take much notice of Mastiff vs T-Bone. 

Toni Storm vs Jinny in the main event wasn't as good as their MYC match. Thankfully though this was booked 50/50 and Toni in that kind of situation is a much better watch. Match started slow but picked up in the last five mins or so, some nice exchanges between the pair, like Dakota vs Rhea though the match ended too abruptly for my liking.

Overall thoughts
Episode 9 was extremely uneventful, Devlin vs El Ligero pretty much saved the episode from being a shitfest.

Episode 10 though was much better and for the majority a pretty fun watch.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

The reason why Isla looked so well against Toni is the two have wrestled a bunch of matches together since they were teenagers, so they are quite familiar with each other.

Rhea squashing Xia was straight up the way it should've been. Xia has always had jobber aura and is not ready yet to be beating anyone of her caliber.

I really don't like Mark Andrews.

I am hoping they push Dave Mastiff to the moon.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Episode 9 wasn’t technically a nothing show as you did have people advancing in that women’s tournament, the continued pushes for Devlin and Dennis and they are setting up other feuds around the brand but there really wasn’t anything worth watching on this show. I love the facials from the interview guy though, he’s great.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Dennis is playing an "indies psycho" and it comes off silly and too try hard. I liked his pre-debut vignettes, but he's pretty crud. He should have been "Dean Douglas", grading his opponents and the like I think. Of course his tattoo's wouldn't fit a clean cut teacher type, so he could have had some twistedness to his character, like the high school wrestling coach who enjoys stretching his wrestlers a little too much in practice. 

Match of this batch was Kai vs Ripley no doubt. 

Dave Mastiff is everything Otis Dozovic should be. 

I think Connors could be something, so I'm glad he turned on his partner - they were always a mismatch. He was impressive in a tag match a few shows ago - now he'll have to find a character that catches on. I only remember the guy from the first UK Tournament when his character was just showing his deformed ear. He's got to do better than that.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

NXT UK 10. 

— The Storm/Jinny and Ripley/Dakota matches were fine. I knew what was coming as I had it spoiled for me and I don’t get the booking of this at all. McGuinness made a very funny point, why did they book it so the only person from the UK that made it out of the first round in the UK Women’s tournament was Jinny? Shouldn’t more people actually from the UK have made it out of the first round? Plus the person who wins the whole tournament is the only person in this thing that has no association to the UK scene. WWE LOL.

— I actually quite enjoyed the Mastiff/T-Bone match. It wasn’t some instant classic or whatever, it was a very basic match but I liked the way that every move both guys used fed into their wider presentation as characters on the show.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Some random thoughts from the last 2 episodes:

*Rhea and Dakota work really well together. Rhea is continuing to develop her heel character nicely. And Dakota is always a solid hand.

*Toni and Jinny had another good match in their series. I will say Jinny is impressing me more here honestly than she has in Progress. I love that Rainmaker into that Rolling Kick. Great move.

*Eddie Dennis is coming off very "try hard" in his performances so far. Honestly he's not someone who really has the look of a "dominant force." He's tall, but really doesn't have the look of a wrestler. I'd like to see him be a bit more despicable.

*Jordan Devlin continues to have solid performances.

*And @MarkyWhipwreck , we shall see. But don't lie to your pal TD, we all know you want Cole to win the UK Title so that when Cole wins the NXT Title, you can say Cole is "the only man in NXT history to win every single NXT Championship."


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



TD Stinger said:


> *And @MarkyWhipwreck , we shall see. But don't lie to your pal TD, we all know you want Cole to win the UK Title so that when Cole wins the NXT Title, you can say Cole is "the only man in NXT history to win every single NXT Championship."


You damn right :lol


----------



## Piers

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I find these shows quite boring but the matches are overall very good.

Are Toni Storm and Tyler Bate back together ? She's using his finisher.


----------



## net44

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> I find these shows quite boring but the matches are overall very good.
> 
> Are Toni Storm and Tyler Bate back together ? She's using his finisher.


No, She dating with Chris Ridgeway (Uk indy wrestler)


----------



## Piers

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



net44 said:


> No, She dating with Chris Ridgeway (Uk indy wrestler)


Even stranger then. Surely she could just use her Air Raid Crash Neckbreaker, why does she have to use her ex's finisher all of a sudden ?
Maybe I'm looking too much into this but it got me thinking.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

NXT UK Takeover event just announced for January.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Weird question but just curious. Does Millie McKenzie still go to school at her age while she actually wrestles for NXT UK? I am really surprised they put her in the title tournament instead of Killer Kelly. She seems like a rare gem of a talent, but one would figure the WWE is better off holding out on for at least a couple years until she gets a bit older.


----------



## MC

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Alexander_G said:


> Weird question but just curious. Does Millie McKenzie still go to school at her age while she actually wrestles for NXT UK? I am really surprised they put her in the title tournament instead of Killer Kelly. She seems like a rare gem of a talent, but one would figure the WWE is better off holding out on for at least a couple years until she gets a bit older.


She is 18 so no. At this point, if she stayed in education and gone to college first, she would be off to university (it's two different things in the UK).


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Two more episodes of good and bad this week...

Episode 11
Things kicked off with a Women's Tag Match, Xia Brookside & Millie McKenzie vs Killer Kelly & Charlie Morgan. Match was all about showcasing Xia and Millie as a team, it was poor though and the finish came through a random roll up.

Eddie "Dollar Store Psycho" Dennis defeated Ashton Smith. Smith another one of those guys who bring nothing to the table; however he is more bearable than certain others. They need to delve into Dennis's character more to make him more interesting.

Joseph Conners defeated Saxon Huxley in an absolute shit show.

Then just like last week, the main event saves an episode... the best in the UK division vs the most underrated.

Jordan Devlin is so good at playing a dickhead heel, his wrestling ability though is top notch at times, I love his moveset. Things went up a notch in about the middle of this match, Dunne "hurt" his back, not sure if it was legitimate or not but Devlin pounced all over it. First off he hit a Spanish Fly off of the steel steps, both came back into the ring on the count of nine, Dunne got the upper hand by targeting Devlin's hands, this led to a sequence where Dunne almost finished him off; however Devlin countered the Bitter End into a reverse rana, one of the best spots of the match, the audience loved it. Devlin then attempted a springboard only to get clocked with a forearm from Dunne who then followed up with a Bitter End, Dunne took too long to pin as Devlin cleverly rolled his way to the outside. A nice moment of psychology followed as Devlin targeted Dunne's back again by pushing him into the turnbuckle, Devlin followed this up by nailing Dunne with his third Spanish Fly of the match off the turnbuckle, a gorgeous looking spot. The drama intensified as Devlin was trying to close in on victory, he took out Dunne's mouthpiece and nailed him with a superkick for a two count, he went high risk with a moonsault but Dunne caught him in a submission, Devlin tried to get to the ropes, Dunne rolled him back towards the middle, snapped his fingers put on another submission to the hand and Devlin tapped. 

The match might have had that feel of predictability surrounding it; however nonetheless it was a fun and exciting match, Devlin yet again proving that he is one of the most improved wrestlers in 2018.

Episode 12
Things kicked off with what was meant to be Joe Coffey vs Sid Scala, but it turned into Joe Coffey vs Tyler Bate. Seems Scala might be getting some kind of management assistant role, probably because he's a much better talker than Johnny Saint. Coffey vs Bate started pretty slow, Coffey was starting to bore me to tears; however to my surprise things started to pick up and Coffey was starting to somewhat impress me. As the match was starting to get good...it finished...via a DQ as Mark Coffey and Wolfgang attacked Tyler Bate as he had set up the Tyler Driver 97.

El Ligero back to winning ways with a win over Dan Maloney, this was an ok match.

Gibson & Drake get their first outing as a team against Kenny Williams & Amir Jordan. This was a solid Tag Match, James Drake instantly looks far more comfortable and far more better with Gibson by his side. A solid showcase of teamwork by The Grizzled Young Veterans, mostly beating down Jordan. Williams & Jordan match well together and they didn't look too bad here, but of course The Grizzled Young Veterans picked up the win. Gibson & Drake remind me of The Revival, not as good but they are very similar in their style.

Rhea Ripley is my new crush  As for the match though, I'm not sure if it was meant to be booked that way or Toni legitimately got injured. Toni seemed to tweak her back in her Semi Final match, in the early proceedings here Rhea stiffed her in the back with a kick and that seemed to trigger something. From then on though Rhea impressed me, her work targeting Toni's back was masterful, in particular I loved her aggression. Toni started to mount a comeback; however the match seemed to lose it's momentum during this spell. They plodded along towards the finish, Rhea produced some decent work though, targeting Toni's arm and legs at one point like she well and truly wanted to fuck her up. A little sequence towards the end led to the finish, Toni hit a counter but her back gave out, this led to Rhea hitting her finisher for the win. Rhea is one attractive badass with an incredibly bright future, as for her reign I could easily see Toni taking the title from her; however the story is perfectly set up for a long reign until Tegan Nox returns from injury.

Overall thoughts
Dunne vs Devlin saved Episode 11 from being a shitfest, this was one of the best matches I've seen from the UK brand so far.

Episode 12 was a pretty solid episode throughout, decent wrestling in all the matches, nothing really bored me.


----------



## RiverFenix

I actually liked the women's tag to open the first show. Killer Kelly was misused in the role though as she should be treated better and higher on the roster than that. Millie is going to be a star. Nigel was great in his CC role telling the anecdotal stories of each of the four women in the match - I know more about them all now, helps build their characters up. I think Xia might be a better heel for some reason. Have her and Millie keep teaming and then have her resent that the fans chose Millie over her when she was supposed to be the young future prospect that everybody was supposed to like. 

I hate Eddie Dennis. And I wanted to like him from his pre-debut vignettes. But they blew it with his character. Also he might be tall, but he's string bean lanky and shouldn't get the "bigman" spots. No way would I trust him with that buckle bomb spot - he looks like he struggles just walking to the corner. He even struggled to lift his opponent into his finisher. Smith is bland as shit, and the crowd "whooping" all match makes me want him to go away as well. Match was dreadful. 

Connors vs Huxley was a bad match - no denying that. How many clubbing/punching spots was there? I blame Huxley mostly for that though, he's just not that good. I think there is something in Connors though - but he just hasn't found his character hook yet. Sort of reminds me of Paul Burchill for some odd reason - the Cruel Intentions Burchill and Katie Lee. Now can't go that route in the PC world, but I think Connors could do well to be the brawling rich kid tough guy brother to Jinny. Since I'm suggesting gimmicks - something Nigel said at the very beginning really piqued my interest - he claimed Huxley said he was on a "Hero's Quest" and out for redemption - now this is grand language for a tag loss - but what if his character is delusional like Don Quixote and every match is some epic quest in his mind? You could even pair him up with his Sancho Panza. I think that would be much more interesting than his wildman/cosplay Bruiser Brody gimmick or whatever the hell he's offering now. 

Announcers in front of green screen as got to go. 

Irish Ace Jordan Devlin looks like a 5'8" midget - but maybe that's just because he looks like the son Zach Roloff from Little People, Big World in his face to me. But that was a damn good match. He's grown a lot as a worker since the initial UK Tourney and is a legit upper card guy I could see carrying the title even. I'd like to see a Burch vs Devlin feud sometime even. I didn't like the finish though - how is breaking fingers a legal finisher? Unless that was the idea - to give Devlin reason to protest. Otherwise match should have ended with the triangle sub that Devlin reached the ropes on.

Man, how has Tyler Bate fallen. That match was nothing special either - makes me wonder how much of early Bate hype was because he was in ring with Dunne. I never realized how short Coffey Brothers were either, I guess because they were so thick I just assumed the were big brute types. Of the six that were fighting to end the segment only one has "it" (Pete Dunne), the others are background characters. Wolfgang is hurt with his grouping with Coffey's - an inexplicable trio like main NXT's Fortunate Sons. Coffey's were fine as a tag team, though I guess the idea is Joe Coffey gets the singles push and Mark isn't good enough for a solo run on his own so needed a partner for him or something. 

I remember thinking Dan Maloney had potential when I first saw him in the inaugural UK Tournament. Not so much any more. Whereas Devlin has really grown leaps and bounds, this kid stagnated or even regressed since he doesn't have his age/inexperience to use as qualifications anymore to sell his potential. Is Ligero an El Generico rip-off, or was it a vice versa? With Zayn dropping the gimmick, they should completely run with it HOWEVER tweak it so Ligero is a Puroresu fan whereas El Generico was Lucha. Maybe that is it - I still can't figure it out. Ligero really doesn't have lucha flair or stylings to pull off the wannabe lucha gimmick. Is Ligero at all a big deal on the Brit indies or is the wwe trying to wholly manufacture that lore? 

Amir Jordan is trying a gimmick I guess - but man is it cringe as all hell. Drake is much more comfortable in a tag role. I could see the Grizzled Young Vets in US NXT. Speaking of that - How will NXT UK call-ups work - do they go to the main NXT roster (US) first or would they go to Raw or SDL sorta deal? 

Rhea Ripley just needs to go by "Ripley" it's a good enough name as a homage to the Sigorney Weaver Aliens heroine. NXT UK Women's Division is so much better than Main NXT's women right now. It was a damn good match, ending might have been a bit flat, but I think the crowd might have been burnt out.


----------



## americanoutlaw

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I been liking NXT:UK but they need start building the feuds and stories

also they need pick up some bigger wrestlers for it like Big T Justice


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Ok i've never seen Eddie Dennis before being on NXT, now that i have i don't get why he got weeks of vignettes wasted on him. They tried to make him come off like the next big star or something and when he came out i had to laugh. Dude is so damn lanky and skinny, and his attire looks so god damn indie bush league, i mean a singlet and shorts? really? looks like something a backyard wrestler would wear, he just looks goofy.

And he's way too over the top bad guy acting, he may as well come out with a sign that says "I'am a bad guy ahhh!".


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



SAMCRO said:


> Ok i've never seen Eddie Dennis before being on NXT, now that i have i don't get why he got weeks of vignettes wasted on him. They tried to make him come off like the next big star or something and when he came out i had to laugh. Dude is so damn lanky and skinny, and his attire looks so god damn indie bush league, i mean a singlet and shorts? really? looks like something a backyard wrestler would wear, he just looks goofy.
> 
> And he's way too over the top bad guy acting, he may as well come out with a sign that says "I'am a bad guy ahhh!".


Absolutely agree. I think he should have played the "Dean Douglas" gimmick and graded his opponents and the like, maybe a bit more deranged given his tattoos and not looking the part completely. Also have him dress like Right to Censor with the pants and dress shirt and tie to the ring or something.

I mean if they were going to sign him at all...


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Absolutely agree. I think he should have played the "Dean Douglas" gimmick and graded his opponents and the like, maybe a bit more deranged given his tattoos and not looking the part completely. *Also have him dress like Right to Censor with the pants and dress shirt and tie to the ring or something.*
> 
> I mean if they were going to sign him at all...


Yeah that would look better than what he actually wears, the singlet and baggy shorts just looks bad especially cause he's so damn tall and lanky with hardly no muscle at all..


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Brief thoughts from the last 2 episodes:

Dunne vs. Devil was a great match. Real star making performance for Devlin. Bate vs. Coffey from the next show was solid as well.

I continue not to get the fascination with Joseph Conners. I know he was pushed in What Culture Wrestling and they hyped him pretty big in the 1st UK Tournament. But the guy just does nothing for me.

Eddie Dennis really isn't working. As someone who's watched him in PROGRESS, if he can't swear or do some hardcore shit, he's just not nearly the same. And I can never sit through another Ashton Smith match with the crowd doing "woop!" the whole damn time.

Rhea and Toni had a solid match but they can do better. I don't know if Toni is just really good at selling or if was somewhat legit hurt with the way she squirming at ringside. But whatever the case it lead to a good finish.


----------



## net44

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



TD Stinger said:


> Brief thoughts from the last 2 episodes:
> 
> Dunne vs. Devil was a great match. Real star making performance for Devlin. Bate vs. Coffey from the next show was solid as well.
> 
> I continue not to get the fascination with Joseph Conners. I know he was pushed in What Culture Wrestling and they hyped him pretty big in the 1st UK Tournament. But the guy just does nothing for me.
> 
> Eddie Dennis really isn't working. As someone who's watched him in PROGRESS, if he can't swear or do some hardcore shit, he's just not nearly the same. And I can never sit through another Ashton Smith match with the crowd doing "woop!" the whole damn time.
> 
> Rhea and Toni had a solid match but they can do better. I don't know if Toni is just really good at selling or if was somewhat legit hurt with the way she squirming at ringside. But whatever the case it lead to a good finish.


She injured in that match


----------



## americanoutlaw

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

would had like to seen H.C. Dyer ,Roy Johnson andTiger Ali part of this


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I finally had a chance to sit down and watch the first of last week’s NXT UK episodes. 

— That opening tag match was a nothing match but McKenzie is great.

— Eddie Dennis isn’t half as good in the ring as he is on the mic, but he is clearly getting better. 

— Those hype packages for Storm and Ripley ready for their NXT UK Women’s Title match next episode were solid. 

— A great match between Devlin and Dunne and the red-hot crowd really enhanced this one however while I know I am probably in the minority on this, I would have enjoyed this more had I had any sense that Dunne could actually lose here. Since the conclusion is foregone it is hard to emotionally invest or even particularly care about these matches for me.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Episode 13
A mixture of an episode this one...

Things kicked off with a basic promo from Joe Coffey, he told the audience that he, his brother and Wolfgang will now be known as Gallus, means bold in Scottish term but it sounds like a Greek empire to me :lol things got worse when Travis Banks made his return, Gallus beat him down, Moustache Mountain came to the rescue :sleep

We then got a match, Fabian Aichner vs Mark Andrews. This was quite entertaining, really fun stuff from both guys. Even though Aichner is Italian I'll take him on this brand all day long, he's far more entertaining than 90% of this roster. Aichner is an absolute beast, plenty of impressive moves that made the crowd gasp in awe. Andrews was his usual underdog playing self, he hit two fantastic counters in this match that left me applauding, quality stuff. Aichner turned extra aggressive towards the end as he looked to put Andrews away, nice booking making Aichner look like a real threat, more Aichner the better.

Sid Scala was announced as Johnny Saint's assistant.

Isla Dawn getting pushed over Nina Samuels disgusts me. Nina controlled the match, Isla then hit like four moves and that was it, her finisher especially is shit.

Eddie Dennis squashed Tucker :sleep

Things ended on a high note though with another quality performance from Jordan Devlin. His match against Flash Morgan Webster was very slow and methodical, wouldn't be surprised if some class it as boring but Devlin's work deserves more appreciation. Devlin plays the perfect arrogant bellend, he is like the Irish version of Zack Gibson. His work on Flash during this match was very old school and very methodical but he showed top notch psychology, he targeted Flash's back throughout the match with various moves, his character work during this was fantastic as well. Flash sold excellently throughout the entire match, he produced a valiant comeback effort down the stretch but to no avail.

Overall thoughts - Aichner vs Andrews was the best match on this episode, Devlin vs Webster not as good but still decent, the rest was poor.

Episode 14 looks like shit so I'm gonna give that a miss, not worth watching an episode where the main event is Wolfgang vs Travis Banks.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Only just got around to wrapping up the second of last week's NXT UK episodes. As you can probably tell I am just not really into this show as it is right now and I am struggling to keep myself motivated to push through. I know how talented the roster is though, so I want to stick with it for that reason, I know this show can be great... it just isn't right now. 

I'd like to see Joe and Bate have an all out match with no shenans one day, the little taste we got here suggests to me the match could be awesome. 

So we've got the Grizzled Young Vets on NXT UK now. That is nice. The Vets are actually surprisingly great when asked to be, this match wasn't exactly one for their memory album though. 

Was Storm meant to be the inaugural NXT UK Women’s Champ but she got legit injured by Ripley so they gave it to her instead? That is some bullshit if that is the case but it would explain why Trips had a face like thunder when he came out after the match and why Ripley was saying thank you over and over to him and Saint.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Was Tyler Bate seriously wearing skin tight leather pants? Is that actually a thing in England?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I've missed the last two weeks, have I missed anything significant. 

I hate to say it, but I am just not feeling it with this brand. 

I wasn't getting the sense of a hot direction or a major feud to build around. It just felt very "paint by numbers".


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Yeah this show seems to lack a really big feud or good storylines, especially for the UK title, just feels like we get random title matches with no story or build up to them. For the most part its like we just get random matches every show, the only real rivalry seems to be The Coffey's and Mustache Mountain.


----------



## RiverFenix

Still not feeling Gallus. Don't much like the name either, but whatever. Should have just left the Coffey's as a tag team. Have them in the Grizzled Young Vets tag team spot and have GYV involved with Dunne, Bate and Seven. If GYV needed a third, have Wolfie aligned with them. Why does so much have to be based on home country? 

Gallus must have been told to walk really slow to appear menacing or something - but they ended up looking foolish as they're taking baby steps in order to draw out their slow walk to the ring. 

I hate Mark Andrews entrance. Match was good enough. But I don't care about either. Somebody in the FO must like Aichner given the opportunities he's being given - he just has zero character to him - nothing. I don't think he's good enough in-ring to try and have his workrate get him over either. 

NXTUK Women's division is better than what the main NXT brand can offer right now. 

I no longer watch Eddie Dennis matches. And Tucker is not a name I can take seriously. Hard pass on both. 

Flash Morgan Webster impressed me this week. He can actually work. I still think he'd best be suited as a manager though. Also I think his gimmick might play better in the US. Irish Ace Jordan Devlin has been the breakout wrestler of NXT UK to this point. Another very good main event match from him. That Ripcord Backdrop Driver should have been the finish though - that looked sick as all hell. Finishers don't ALWAYS have to be used - especially when you pull off a move like that.

I like Joseph Connors. I think he could be a player in time. Commentary was a bit scatterbrained this week both trying to paint Connors as a bit "off" while then in the next breath mentioning he runs a wrestling school. He might have the smallest tattoo on a wrestler on his right shoulder. Also his glitter gear doesn't match the commentators message that he's stoic backstage and a bit like the Shining Character. All those negatives being said, I still like his ring work - the sunset bucklebomb spot, the corner boots into stomp, and his finisher - and he works a bit of a grimy, physical style. They should expand on his "being left for dead in a bar fight" story to flesh out his character - have him abandoned by friends and fighting 5-6 men by himself and that's why he does't trust anybody and does what needs to be done to win, no matter then means. Moloney is bland. 

Little backstage segments will go a long way in establishing characters. That Gallus v Bate and Seven outside bit was nothing, but it was also something. 

Wild Boar is more Mild Bore amirite? He's garbage. And he's small. He got in WAY too much offense - it should have been a squash match. Mastiff's mic work surprised me - being just a regular bloke rather than any kind of imposing "monster" type. Dennis lurking in the back ground though - crud. I wouldn't mind seeing Mastiff vs Dunne for the title as a television main event down the line. 

I don't watch Ligero matches either. 

Candy Floss vs Ripley served it's purpose. 

Banks vs Wolfgang needed more time. It was more about establishing/furthering the angle between Gallus and MM than anything. I will say that feud is growing on me. Banks being a replacement for Dunne though - that is something Dunne wouldn't support. I'd like to see him fight Banks in the future as well. Maybe cause a falling out between Dunne and MM as a result.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Let's get this off-chest, so is this show seriously trying to tell me that Fabian Aichner should be losing to this little twit Morgan Webster? Are they really selling me on this? This guy's a goof, he's a palooka. He does the same non-believable crap every night. This should've been a squash match and Aichner clobbered the stuffing out of him. A lesser man could paintbrush this stupid looking quarter a stone Webster and send him home. Instead, NXT wants to push him over one of the toughest looking guys you got in the roster. I mean what the hell... Someone was on the scotch when they booked this match.

*Killer Kelly vs Isla Dawn* - Average match between two tough ladies. I find Liz Olsen--, er excuse me Isla Dawn gets a bit better in the ring each week, but I'm still a bit lukewarm on her. She's an attractive redhead, slick with the kicks and knees no doubt, but she's got a barely noticeable aura to her and she's very dry on the mic. My gripe with this match how is NXT going to really tell me Kelly can go down to a _modified vertical suplex_? Come on. This is Killer Kelly who's kicked out of multiple Strong Zeroes and took it to Satomura confidently, and you have her lose like this? Tell them what, they would have been better off clipping down the Webster/Aichner absurdity and made this match longer, since Kelly didn't get to display much of what she can really do. Kelly doesn't have to win every match, but she shouldn't be jobbing.

Nor do I buy Dawn as a strong credible threat to Rhea Ripley. I just don't, sorry. Not to say I don't think Dawn would put up a fight, but she needs to do a lot more to convince me she's on Rhea's level when you got talent like Charlie Morgan and Jinny back there who are p4p better than Dawn in every quality. Even Millie is better. Moreover, in my mind a rivalry with Rhea and Kelly would have made far more sense here if Kelly had won this match and Rhea came out afterward.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Why are Wolfgang and Mark a tag team and Joe is the singles wrestler? Joe and Mark are brothers and wear identical ring gear, just seems dumb they aren't the tag team of the stable. Wolfgang and Mark just seem like an odd tag team.

Also wtf kind of shit finisher is that Isla Dawn uses? it looks like one of the weakest suplexes ever with a float over pin, and that is what shes beating people with? You have people kicking out of top rope superplexes yet at the same time you got people losing to Isla's weak ass vertical suplex? And when i say weak i mean fucking weak, she looks like she can barely lift them and perform the move.

Still not a fan of Gibson being put into a fucking tag team, the man should be in the main event as the UK champion not in a random ass tag team. And i'm not a fan of their tag finisher, its way too similar to The Revival's Shatter Machine.

Eddie Dennis vs Dave Mastiff was pretty good, starting to warm up a bit to Eddie he did well in the match and had some cool spots, still not a fan of his attire though its god awful. Personally i'd put Eddie in some Right To Censor type of gear, or at least some dress pants with a tank top to go along with his headmaster background of him being educated and well dressed. He just looks so damn goofy in that singlet with the shorts and little wrestling boots.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



SAMCRO said:


> Also wtf kind of shit finisher is that Isla Dawn uses? it looks like one of the weakest suplexes ever with a float over pin, and that is what shes beating people with?


I'm thinking NXT creative may have banned her original finisher. It was the Dawn Special in the indies, spinning roundhouse kick into a Tazplex: half-nelson variant.

The vertical she had to replace it with, yeah it sucks... bad. She might as well just ask them to use her Savate as finisher if Dawn just can't do her original stuff anymore.

Soon as a lot of them got hired creative told them to stop doing their original moves, like Toni's TRUE Strong Zero piledriver which she can't do anymore.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Just got round to watching, my motivation levels for watching this brand are fading by the week, anyway...

Episode 15
Flash Morgan Webster vs Fabian Aichner - The booking of this match sucked. The standard of the match was ok, I find both underrated however; they booked Aichner like a proper threat against Mark Andrews, in this match they made him look like a complete geek. You could see the roll up finish for Flash coming a mile off, predictable crappy booking.

Isla Dawn vs Killer Kelly - Nice to see Killer Kelly back in action. This match was just to build up Isla further but for me she doesn't warrant an NXT UK Women's title match, they should've built better options. As I said last week and others have said this week, her finisher is pathetic.

Grizzled Young Veterans vs Williams & Jordan - Got this match a few weeks back, this time around it felt a little more boring. Only thing I will say from this match is that Amir Jordan is growing on me, he is a fun guy.

Trent Seven vs Joe Coffey - The Gallus stable is so shit but I'm warming to Joe Coffey as a performer. Just like Joe's match with Tyler Bate things started slow but picked up well down the stretch. That seems to be the theme of Joe Coffey matches, start off boring but get better as they progress, decent intensity and drama in the last five mins or so.

Episode 16
Skipped half of this episode, had zero interest in watching Mark Coffey & Wolfgang vs Ashton Smith & El Ligero and Joseph Conners beating up a jobber.

I skipped on and came to a Tyson T-Bone and Saxon Huxley video package hyping up their tag team, I've never laughed so hard, what a load of pathetic bollocks.

Jinny vs Xia Brookside - Pretty much a nothing match, Xia isn't as green as some people think though, the experience she has gained by going worldwide is paying off. What is it with Women and shitty finishers? Jinny needs a better one too.

Zack Gibson and James Drake cut a promo which could've been done backstage.

Dave Mastiff vs Eddie Dennis - This was an uneventful slog, Eddie Dennis can produce some decent promos but when it comes to in ring performance he is dull as dishwater. Mastiff picked up the win, I want to see him bring out more of a serious side.

Overall thoughts
Two uneventful episodes, NXT UK is starting to feel like a glorified version of Progress Wrestling but with a shitter roster.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Some brief thoughts from these last few episodes:

*Aichner is very impressive in the ring. No personality to speak of. But he can be a key piece in the division.

*Justice for Killer Kelly damn it.

*Joe Coffey vs. Trent Seven was a really good match. I forget at times how good Seven can be in singles action. And I need to start showing a little more respect to Coffey in the ring. Still don't care much for the Gallus stable.

*Xia Brookside given her age and look could have a bright future.

*Eddie Dennis as a "monster" is still laughable. He's a guy who's good at being an asshole and creepy. I don't care how tall he is.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I've said it 1000x now but Flash Morgan Webster should be a manager. His helmet could be the new Megaphone or Tennis Racquet. And his dress stylings could play well in the managerial role as well. I'm no big fan of Aichner either - he's a guy with no gimmick attempt or reason for me to care about him. Aichner is like a pocket sized Cesaro. 

Williams and Jordan are at least trying with gimmicks - but it ain't working for me. How can Williams be the "straight man" of the team when he think's he's 1980's Marty McFly or something? GYV probably will carry the tag straps first - that's the reason why Gibson is in the tag ranks at the moment. Fans respond to Gibson, that is very valuable when trying to establish a division and still the NXT UK brand overall. 

Gallus is growing on me a bit - just a little. Seven vs Coffey was decent enough and that's the most praise you'll get out of me when Trent Seven is involved in any match. 

I, too, skipped Gallus vs Ligero and Ashton Smith - mostly because of the latter two. Gallus might be growing on me, but not nearly enough to sit through the whoops and the nothingness that is Ligero. 

T-Bone and Huxley make zero sense as a tag team. None. 

Conners squash was good. Served it's purpose. I liked the Irish Whip into the elbow-back breaker spot. Something new out of Connors every week. He just needs a storyline now. 

Gibson/Drake promo was in the ring becaue Gibson gets the crowd heat. Keep showing the fans caring about him enough and showing their shoes etc and it makes others then care about him who might not have. 

I want to see a television main event title match between Bomber Dave Mastiff and Pete Dunne. 

Part of the problem of these shows is that they're building towards nothing - just weekly shows. WWE and NXT books towards PPV's and Takeovers and gives their television shows "meaning" and a direction.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I don't get Joseph Conners, they're trying to present him as a deranged viscous guy but he comes out in this ridiculous bright red and gold glittery jacket and has his name spelled in glitter on the back of his trunks, looks like a 5 year old made his trunks in arts and crafts class. His attire just doesn't match his character.


----------



## december_blue

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Seems pretty likely that we'll end up with Marcel Barthel teaming with Aichner in NXT UK, I would imagine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075504853084889088


----------



## americanoutlaw

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Barthel teaming and Aichner should be major players in nxt europe


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Skipped out the last bunch of NXT UK episodes. NXT UK has some of my favourite wrestlers on it yet is borderline unwatchable but that is WWE for you. Some thoughts on the first of the two episodes this week:

— First ever Women’s Title defence was… really boring if I can honest. I really don’t think Ripley is very good and I am not really sure why she is the Women’s Champ. Is it because she is blonde and has big boobies?

— Devlin already lost against Dunne, so what are they doing now exactly? 

— Hot finish to that Moustache Mountain match. Bate running wild when he was tagged in was really fun. 

— Cool little video package for Banks. I hope he can give this show the shot of adrenaline it so badly needs. 

— God that backstage scene between Mastiff and Dennis was corny and embarrassing.

— Cool video package for Dunne. That TakeOver match which started his reign was just phenomenal. I forgot JR commentated on that match. I think it is time that Dunne drops the title now though.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

They taped these shows so far in advance they didn't allow themselves to find out who was catching on and who wasn't by allowing blocks to air first. These shows are redundant and getting tedious while little is accomplished week to week.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

God why have they made Killer Kelly such a fucking loser? She always loses, i don't get it, she should be being built up as a major threat, shes one of the more talented females they have on the UK roster, yet they treat her like shit.

And as Pizzamorg said i don't think Rhea's that good either, her matches are boring as fuck, they're like 90% stomps and punches, i legit fell asleep a few times trying to watch her title defense. Pretty much any other women on the UK roster would have been a better first UK womens champion.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Just watched the second of this week’s NXT UK episodes. Only thing I cared about was the main event so I skipped straight to it, given how NXT UK has been so far I figured I wouldn’t be missing anything by doing that. 

I will say that while I don’t really care for the stable I do like how Gallus have been properly branded. In terms of the match, it dragged a lot for me. The explosive start was really fun but there was a good five or so minutes they could have shaved off of this to allow it to just be all out fireworks.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Why do people keep taking their shoes off is all I want to know?


----------



## Donnie

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Still yet to watch a episode. Call me when WATLER shows up


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Is this any good? I've heard terrible things


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Is this any good? I've heard terrible things


I dunno. 

I think a problem for me and I think a problem with a lot of people like me from what I've read in this thread is we've already followed the BritWres scene. Because of that it is hard not to see NXT UK as little more than a pale imitation. There are lots of guys on this brand who are really, really, good but you'd honestly never know that based on how this show is structured and presented. If you have no real exposure to BritWres then this show might be easier to enjoy on its own merits in isolation. It is definitely much more 205 Live than NXT though if you're wondering.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Is this any good? I've heard terrible things


I wouldn't say anything is terrible. Bland is a better word.

Every few episodes you'll see a truly great match and some decent stuff along the way. But, besides some other solid stuff here and there, everything else is just mediocre to skippable. There are no huge storylines are angles. It's just a basic wrestling show.

In some ways, you'd almost rather watch Raw. Because while Raw can awful at times, it'll at least evoke emotion out of you because of whatever bat shit crazy thing they do, even if that reaction is mostly negative. While with NXT UK, again, it's about as basic of a wrestling show as you can get so far.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Seems way too soon to be having Takeover's for NXT UK, they've barely established the roster and have not really built to anything in terms of big feuds. I can only imagine the horrible card its gonna have, just a bunch of thrown together shit, cause NXT UK Takeover is in Jan and theres not been any big feuds set up, no UK title feud, only match they have set up is Storm vs Rhea.

As i said its just way too soon to be giving them Takeovers, they damn sure wont feel nowhere near as big as NXT's Takeovers, at best they'll feel like one of those live event specials like Starrcade.


----------



## americanoutlaw

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

show not perfect but so far it been good it just need more to it


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



SAMCRO said:


> Seems way too soon to be having Takeover's for NXT UK, they've barely established the roster and have not really built to anything in terms of big feuds. I can only imagine the horrible card its gonna have, just a bunch of thrown together shit, cause NXT UK Takeover is in Jan and theres not been any big feuds set up, no UK title feud, only match they have set up is Storm vs Rhea.
> 
> As i said its just way too soon to be giving them Takeovers, they damn sure wont feel nowhere near as big as NXT's Takeovers, at best they'll feel like one of those live event specials like Starrcade.


I gotta disagree. I think it's needed to give the show some direction to build to. I know indie shows can run regular shows and build to blow off feuds on regular programming, but wwe booking model only knows how to build using PPV's as it's culmination point and then post-show reboot of sorts. 

Now will it be good - very likely not. I'm not a huge fan of their roster right now and only 3-4 could probably bring the workrate we've grown to expect. Unless we got Dunne vs Bate III, or Burch vs Dunne vs Jordan Devlin Triple Threat (giving two recent contenders another shot) I'm not sure we'll get a match worth talking about.


----------



## Piers

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

What really strikes me week after week with this show is that most guys have very shitty finishers. The characters are quite weak already but man the endings are the worst with those lame moves. The only guy who's got a nice looking finisher is Devlin


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I gotta disagree. I think it's needed to give the show some direction to build to. I know indie shows can run regular shows and build to blow off feuds on regular programming, but wwe booking model only knows how to build using PPV's as it's culmination point and then post-show reboot of sorts.
> 
> Now will it be good - very likely not. I'm not a huge fan of their roster right now and only 3-4 could probably bring the workrate we've grown to expect. Unless we got Dunne vs Bate III, or Burch vs Dunne vs Jordan Devlin Triple Threat (giving two recent contenders another shot) I'm not sure we'll get a match worth talking about.


Yeah its good to give them something to build towards, but it shouldn't be happening this soon, should've set the date for end of Feb at the least. 

Cause its happening in just 2 weeks and theres hardly any feuds set up, so in the next 2 weeks we're gonna be getting quick feuds thrown together with hardly any build for them. They didn't give themselves enough time to build up any big matches that people will care about.


----------



## Pizzamorg

So excuse my ignore and excuse if this isn't the correct thread but I have fallen kinda out of the loop with indie wrestling. I just don't seem to have any time any more these days to fit in anything outside of my weekly WWE stuff but the last I heard NXT UK would effectively ring fence off performers from working indie shows but I thought the benefit of the WWE affiliated indies is they still get access to the talent. But what I've seen on social media over the last week or so is a bunch of guys saying goodbye to the indies and some specifically mentioning PROGRESS (which I believe is one of the biggest WWE affiliated British wrestling promotions) so does that mean that NXT UK does just completely ring fence these performers? I guess that should have been obvious but it's still sad I think. You had NXT UK guys publicly stating that there is nothing to worry about but surely it is unsustainable for the indies if every time someone starts getting noticed WWE offer them a contract which'll be a drop in the ocean for them but unmatched by anything the indies can provide and then ring fence off that talent. I mean I guess congrats to BritWres for doing so well WWE bothered to make a conscious effort to completely kill you but man this kinda sucks for the industry as a whole. By and large the WWE style of Sports Entertainment wrestling is not for me, NXT UK has so far been a poor man's PROGRESS and I'd hate for all these great alternatives to die because of WWE's hostile business practices.

NXT UK 19. 

— I must admit they always book really nice looking venues. Just a shame it looks half empty. 

— Damn Toni Storm looking fire. I gotta be honest though, I have zero interest in another Storm/Ripley match. I am also am not looking forward to Storm putting a stranglehold on the Women’s title like she did the PROGRESS Women’s title. 

— So my first wrestling match watched in 2019 was Kenny Williams vs Jordan Devlin. I actually really enjoyed this match as well. It was really sloppy but it just made it feel really nasty, scrappy and stiff like a proper fight. I mean some of that shit might have been legitimately dangerous but I can’t deny I enjoyed seeing some of those nasty looking bumps. 

— I guess it is a given that Moustache Mountain will be the first tag Champs with Dunne alongside them as UK Champ replicating the British Strong Style stranglehold from PROGRESS… yay. I mean it feels like an especial given if they’ve all signed full time NXT UK contracts that stops them working for anyone else. Coffey three man feud against BSS. 

— That ludicrous promo by Gibson was amazing. Why didn’t he win the UK Title again? I guess the Grizzled Young Vets will be challenging Moustache Mountain at TakeOver in the first ever match for the UK Tag titles at least. 

— Ramsey has more personality and charisma than most of the people he interviews. It makes no sense but he is a gift that must be protected at all costs. 

— How shit is their use of their roster when the main event of the show is Joe Coffey vs El Ligero? Fucking hell lads.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

:yoda still yet to watch an episode, and I don't plan on watching any until WALTER shows up and kills PETE.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

NXT UK 20 was very much one of those episodes where stuff happened but it was just that… stuff and it didn’t really leave me with a huge amount to really talk about. 

I will say that I thought Primate suffered a serious injury and had to retire? I guess in fact he was just taking a break until he could job on NXT UK? Cool. 

Looks like Joseph Conners is gonna get a push, again it just seems like they are doing what they did with him in PROGRESS but that was rubbish and I don’t hold out on NXT UK doing it better. 

So is this whole “European Union” thing just some shitty Brexit joke? I guess at least WWE are actually topical, usually politically WWE are about a hundred years behind the rest of the world. At least this gives us something to talk about as Marcel Barthel’s NXT UK debut was completely uninspiring. While he still has the slogan on his pants (in English) the Ringkampf music has been replaced by something so bland and generic I’ve forgotten what it sounds like and I’ve literally just finished the episode. I think part of the problem with the match as it was very generically WWE with Barthel grinding down the babyface so they could fight from under and just… yawn. Aichner slams his balls into Mandrew’s face, Barthel hits him with a really awkward looking finisher and I would have slipped into a coma had I not been laughing at Aichner’s ludicrous nineties anime protagonist outfit complete with toothpick. 

Oh and the main event. For ages I was confused as I thought the two ladies had the same ring gear on and I couldn’t work out why you’d do that productionwise. They weren’t wearing the same ring gear I was just half asleep at this point I think. I am also basically just trying to pad this paragraph out as really I have little else to say than Purrazzo has had no involvement in NXT UK so her being tossed into this Women’s title match with no context meant I had zero reason to suspend my disbelief that Ripley was ever in any kind of jeopardy here. Ripley also isn’t very good, I have to assume she only has the title because Storm got injured, they’ll just do the match again at TakeOver but Storm wins as intended and this little slice of the NXT Women’s title history is slowly phased out of existence. Honestly not looking forward to Storm having a stranglehold on the title though (assuming they just replicate PROGRESS storylines which evidence would suggest they will as the whole of NXT UK so far is basically a Poundland PROGRESS) but at least Storm will deliver more entertaining matches than Ripley does. So I guess there is that. Plus the Women’s “Division” in NXT UK isn’t in all that great a place yet, Storm is probably a logical choice. Hopefully either McKenzie or Dakota beat her down the line for the title.


----------



## RiverFenix

Irish Ace seemed to get new music this week, or at least first time I noticed it. Devlin is one of the break outs of the NXT UK brand and is a guy who wouldn't look out of place on main brand NXT down the line - if that is the next stepping stone/progression for the UK based wrestlers. I still think his ripcord high angle backdrop driver should be his finisher - he might have trouble with bigger opponents, however he'd have more trouble hitting his current finisher on bigger opponents as well. 

I wonder who he is targeting. Has to be an upper card face - probably gets a Takeover match out of it. I'd guess it's Ligero given the poser comments during the call out. I wonder if they could lead to an unmasking and repacking of Ligero. That would be the direction I'd go if that is the feud we're going to get. 

I hate how the wwe has all their backstage confrontations still angle out to the camera. Ripley is fully facing the camera and has to turn her head completely to her left shoulder to argue with Johnny Saint and Sid for the segment - looks wholly unnatural and silly. I get facing the camera for a interview, but with a confrontation the person should square up with the other. 

I think Paige should be made the new NXT UK General Manager. Johnny Saint is so bad on the mic that attached Sid Scala to him, and Scala is a nobody for the role. "Promote" Saint out of the GM position and off television save for pre-taped announcements like how Jack Tunney used to make them. Paige as GM and Saint as NXT UK President or something. His high school principal act is cringe. 

I don't care about Dan Malony or Eddie Dennis. I started out keen on Dave Mastiff but I'm not the biggest fan of his presentation as just a regular bloke. I did like Malony confronting Mastiff for interfering and then Mastiff taking him out. It friggin sucks that Dennis is given such a prominent role - means somebody likes him and he'll be around for awhile. Guy is terrible with his over-acting. 

Why can't Tucker get a first or last name? Not like it matters I guess as he's pure enhancement in the UK brand, but I think he could be better than that. I ain't feeling the pairing of T-Bone and Huxley much. I guess it keeps both out of singles matches so that is a positive. Neither offer much in the ring, but both around since the inaugural UK tournament so unlikely to be going away any time soon. Huxley could work more as a comedy character I think - a Don Quixote type character, complete with a Sancho Panza "squire" that could be his second outside the ring and sometime tag partner. Ligero could be used in that role. 

Joe Coffey needs better ring gear. Neon Green is not a good color for him, or anybody for that matter. Match was decent enough. Coffey is a decent enough hand and good on the mic. Ligero is still crud in my eyes - mostly because I hate his dumb ass nonsensical mask. 

I think Gibson and Drake will be the first ever NXT UK Tag Champs - Gibson just gets so much heat. Drake probably should drop the biker gimmick "Mr Mayhem" stuff - doesn't fit. I mean why not have "Mr Mayhem" team with "The Regulator" if both were going to run such gimmicks. "Mr. Mayhem" of course is from Sons of Anarchy and was their code word for making a decision to kill off a rival by saying the person needed to meet "Mr Mayhem". 

I think the Primate deserves better than the lot he was seemingly given teaming with the ridiculous "Wild Boar". But I guess he deserves it with his chosen "Primate" gimmick. I mean at least it was explained why, but it will hold him back. 

Way to aim high Joseph Connors - calling out Flash Morgan Webster, Danny Williams and Ligero. 

I don't know how mainline NXT didn't book and use Barthel in all the time they had him on the sidelines there. He has the size and is very solid in the ring. And even if he could be lacking in character being he's German could have been "different" enough to differentiate him. This match started off well, but dragged a bit - commentary was strange as the whole match they were putting over Barthel and it seemed like a foregone conclusion he'd win and then he needed help from Aichner. Not a big fan of pairing Barthel with Aichner because Aichner can't get a character hook to save his life. 

Ripley vs Virtuosa was very good though the outcome was never in question.

NXTUK 21 - Travis Banks vs Jamie Ahmed - I would have went with the flash sub finish the few seconds into the match. Banks is solid in the ring, but doesn't seem to connect. Definitely see the Davey Richards comparisons. I think he might be a better tag wrestler with a charismatic partner where he brings the workrate and his partner brings the fan interest. So Irish Ace targets the Kiwi Buzzsaw - seems they want this to be the workrate show stealer at Takeover UK - we'll see if they can pull it off. Set-up seems a bit forced and silly though. I'd rather have went with my Ligero vs Devlin idea and unmasked Ligero out of it. 

Kenny Williams/Amir Jordan pairing isn't working for me. I don't get the idea how Amir is trying to "loosen up" Williams being a thing when the latter comes out dressed like he's Marty McFly already. 

Interesting that WWE is willing to play to the politics of the moment with the Brexit mentions, but won't touch politics anymore in the US. How does that play to the UK fans - are they tired of politics and use wrestling as an escape away from it all or do they like the added real world injections? 

Barthel/Aichner vs Grizzled Young Vets would be heel vs heel for the second Tag Team Finalist spot - interesting booking decision. At least that match could go either way I guess given Moustache Mountain is the other finalist (well after the ME from this taping). I think it has to by GYV, and I have them winning it even. Maybe Webster and Andrews will involve themselves some how to cost Barthal and Aichner. What happened to Aichner's springboard offense? If they want his workrate to get him over he needs to keep that flash in his matches. He's so bland otherwise - I don't think his partnership with Barthel will work as it only doubles down on Aichner's blandness - I mean that is Barcel's gimmick in a way - ruthlessly efficient and technical. But Aichner is just boring. 

Danny Williams isn't benefiting from this tag team at all and probably could be on his own as I think he could get over as a singles wrestler. If he was going to tag, I'd put him with Flash Morgan Webster. If they went with the "Loosening up his tag partner" angle with Amir Jordan, I think it would work better with Dan Moloney or somebody like that. 

Jinny vs Candy Floss was there. Interesting the mentioning of Progress Wrestling during the match to put over Jinny. 

Gallus vs BSS was what you'd expect. Match was solid when Bate was in the ring or Gallus was on offense vs Seven. Involving Joe Coffey and Dunne during the match was a bit much IMO, but I guess it was done to protect Gallus losing. I noticed Drake was refereeing this set of tapings - has he been brought in before or was he brought over because this taping was setting up Takeover and would have bigger matches that the bookers wanted Drake in the ring for?

NXT UK 22 - 

Toni Storm vs Deonna Purrazzo is head and shoulders above what main brand NXT women are offering. It's crazy how Virtuosa is sent over to UK brand because they don't have anything for her. NXT women's division has stagnated with the lengthy Sane vs Baszler feud. 

Johnny Saint has to go. He just stands there as Scala does all the talking because he's so bad. They gave a mouthpiece to the general manager. He's a legend, but this is just embarrassing they guy by keeping him in the role now. 

I friggin can't stand Wild Boar. Gimmick is so try hard crap. He's so short as well. He should drop this gimmick and go the Crash Holly gimmick - whenever I see Hitchman wrestle I am reminded of Holly for some reason - maybe it's just his bowed up walk to the ring. Holly did it on purpose as part of his Superheavyweight gimmick, I think Hitchman isn't as self aware. 

Travis Banks challenge answer was cringy. Was a terrible "reason" for this feud. 

Flash and Andrews vs Grizzled Young Vets - that's the better match, and Aichner and Barthel are kept out of it and away from ringside hopefully for the sake of the tag team finals legitimacy. No way Gibson and Drake are losing this semi-finals. 

No DQ between Dennis and Mastiff. Meh. Mastiff is one guy who has faded in my eyes since the relaunch. He is what I always wanted Otis Dozovic to be since Dozer debuted in NXT, but Mastiff needs to be more of a wrecking ball than just a regular guy who just happens to be short and wide. Maybe it's just Eddie Dennis adding so much suck to everything he's involved with. 

Iron King Joe Coffey is good on the mic, I'll give him that. You don't notice how short he is though until he's in the ring with somebody who you know - I mean he's Pete Dunne height. Dunne also sorta got what he deserved - Coffey didn't get physical and he broke his fingers because Pete thinks Coffey talks too much? 

Takeover Blackpool Card rounds out as - 

"Bruiserweight" Pete Dunne(c) vs "Iron King" Joe Coffey
Rhea Ripley(c) vs Toni Storm
Tag Team Tournament Finals - Moustache Mountain vs Grizzled Young Veterans
No DQ - Eddie Dennis vs Dave Mastiff
Travis Banks vs Jordan Devlin

This should be our last set of double episode airings as well. There is only one more taped episode left to air before Takeover Blackpool.


----------



## Pizzamorg

First of this week’s NXT UK episodes. 

— Is this the debut of Travis Bank’s trousers? I always think the whole pants and kick pads look is shit and so I am happy he upgraded. Who the fuck is this opponent though? He doesn’t look like an Ahmed, I also don’t really get the whole Mad Max look. 

— Hype for a Devlin/Banks match, could be a barnburner if allowed to be so.

— So it looks like they are going all out with this Aichner/Barthel team with the joint entrance and all that. I am calling the team Brexit from now. They even referenced it on commentary, it is a much better name than “European Union” or “Aichner and Barthel”. I actually thought it was a nice touch that there was a roughness between Brexit’s synergy, that they aren’t just some well oiled machine from the get go. It makes things feel more organic. I do like the way their styles compliment each other, even if I feel like Barthel shouldn’t be taking cheap shots, that should be Aichner’s role in the team.

— Man I’d forgotten all about Candy Floss. Shame she is just a jobber on NXT UK. She is only young though, plenty of years left for wins.

– While I appreciate their packaging, I just find Gallus really boring as wrestlers. Moustache Mountain carried the main event and I think really they should have made the match shorter to make that fact less obvious. Interesting the brawl at the end goes on for so long they just cut the feed, including Vick mid statement.

Wow the second of this week's NXT UK episodes is just pretty much pure filler outside of the contact signing. Wow. What a waste of an hour.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I want to start watching this but ALL these negative comments don't fill me with hope :lmao


----------



## safc-scotty

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Donnie said:


> I want to start watching this but ALL these negative comments don't fill me with hope :lmao


It's not terrible (which I realise isn't a good way to open :lmao ), but it's definitely a bit hit and miss to start off with. I think that's sort of to be expected though, with the start up of a new brand. It's actually part of the charm as you get to watch the brand grow and (hopefully) find it's niche over time. 

I think it's actually quite comparable to when NXT started out if you ever watched that. Even if you look back and compare the NXT arrival card to the upcoming Blackpool card, I think they'll be quite on par. I'm hoping we'll see the brand take off a bit more over the coming year. I think they need a couple of big names to carry the top of the show with Pete though. I imagine Walter will be one of those given the hype he has surrounding him!

Maybe give Takeover a watch next week and just start from there if you like what you see?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Donnie said:


> I want to start watching this but ALL these negative comments don't fill me with hope :lmao


I'd recommend going back and watching matches like Dunne vs. Dar, Dunne vs. Devlin, Gibson vs. Dar, Coffey vs. Seven, etc. but overall it's kind of a bland show where not a whole lot happens that's really exciting.

I'd say just wait for UK Takeover where Walter will come in and start caving in chests.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



TD Stinger said:


> I'd recommend going back and watching matches like Dunne vs. Dar, Dunne vs. Devlin, Gibson vs. Dar, Coffey vs. Seven, etc. but overall it's kind of a bland show where not a whole lot happens that's really exciting.
> 
> *I'd say just wait for UK Takeover where Walter will come in and start caving in chests*.


:banderas Those are the magic words, brother. 

Sad as fuck he's gone, but at least I'll get to him watch fuck someone up along with everywhere else I watch him.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

*If I had to be objective, it seems like the show seems to successful at pushing...

Pete Dunne as the ace, Bate/Seven as the most over tag team, Gallus (Coffey Bros and Wolfgang) as the top heel stable and Zack Gibson as the heat magent.

For women, Toni Storm and Rhea Ripley are the over people and then outside of that...everything else is a work in progress. (unless you count some guys with some slight main roster exposure like Noam Darr and Mark Andrews)

Now personally I mark for guys like Tegan Nox and Joseph Connors, but so far, those people I listed above...are basically the centerpiece collection of the show.

So collectively, you have about 4-5 acts on one hour TV, it's a slow burn, so thems the breaks.*


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

It feels great seeing Pete Dunne get heavily featured on NXT UK, especially since hes been largely absent for several episodes despite being the world champion.

The show feels more complete with Dunne around


----------



## kristie wilson

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I love nxt uk.


----------



## americanoutlaw

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Viper say she is WWE Bound if true she could be part of NXTUK


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Whoever hasn't seen the most recent (24th) episode of NXT UK HAS to see the main-event!!

It was a great 6-man tag match between Gallus and British Strong Style. That main event is already a MOTY candidate for me :mark: :mark:


----------



## Wwe_Rules32

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



DammitC said:


> Whoever hasn't seen the most recent (24th) episode of NXT UK HAS to see the main-event!!
> 
> It was a great 6-man tag match between Gallus and British Strong Style. That main event is already a MOTY candidate for me :mark: :mark:


it really was great i did not want it to end


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Probably best match Williams and Jordan have had together. Still don't like the pairing, but at least each are showing something. Jordan seems to be toning down is "gimmick", at least during the match. Doesn't need to be the stereotype. I mean Bollywood Boys bombed in WWE already - but Indians in UK might be like Mexicans in US so it might be better accepted for all I know. What does "Luckian" mean? Am I hearing that right? Moloney looked solid enough - I'd rather see him pushed over a handful of guys currently pushed. I however am tired of hearing Nigel tell me how all his childhood friends are in prison or dead or and he wants to be a role model or whatever - he literally says that every match. First time Moloney looked decent though - maybe it was just because Jordan and Williams can bump their asses off for him, whereas against bigger competition he just looks basic and plodding. Nothing about him says inspirational face - he seems more a heel. That flippy facebuster should be Williams' finisher. 

Tag teams seem to be faring better than singles wrestlers - maybe it's because in a tag match there is four competitors and odds are you'll like one of them enough to be able to enjoy at least part of the match.

Maybe, and I wince as I say this, team him up with Eddie Dennis as a pair of pissed off guys who think they should be cheered faces - Dennis because he did the responsible, "grown up" thing and became a teacher to support himself and his family while Bate and Dunne kept mooching off their families and Moloney could lament how he didn't grow up in privilege, had to work and fight for everything but he made it out unlike everybody else from his neighborhood and fans cheer for guys who had it all handed to them in life instead. 


Isla Dawn vs Xia Brookside was a decent television match. Right woman won. The straight jacket reversals spot was a little sloppy, but they tried. Brookside should be used as mostly enhancement worker right now - she can always heel up to a push when she's ready for it. 

Women not title chasing need storylines too. 

Irish Ace vs Damian Weir - Devlin seems to improve every week, really finding his groove. Was his trash talk of "I'm just having fun here" a wink and a nod to the Weir indie gimmick? The slingshot cutter joins the ripcord back body drop as Irish Ace moves that are better than his finisher and ones that he could his on bigger wrestlers - especially the cutter. Weir sold really well - Devlin really brought physicality and intensity. Has Weir been signed? 

Grizzled Young Vets vs FMW and Andrews was very good. Right team won and should win the titles at Takeover. That inverted hurricanrana with jumping knee strike was sick. Helter Skelter on the ramp to the finisher was all top notch. I think I enjoyed this match more because Andrews was selling most of the match - I think he's just terrible on offense with too many gimmicky spots and silly names for all his moves - too try hard. 

Ligero in a match means I skip it. 

Wow Tyson T-Bone was squashed by Banks. Travis is too "intense face" all the time. Reminds me of Ken Shamrock in that regard. 

BSS vs Gallus - too much to comment on. Just watch it.


----------



## zrc

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Hoping Viper shows up at Takeover. Wonder if she'll work as a face or heel though.


----------



## Pizzamorg

NXT UK 23. 

God Toni Storm came across awfully in that press conference thing. I didn’t realise Storm was such a charisma vacuum. I guess I should have known knowing how boring she is in the ring. Interesting that they addressed the similarities between the two though. 

Otherwise while a lot happened on the show in a literal sense, not a lot of it was really all that interesting or really progressed anything meaningfully. 

We do have our TakeOver tag match now and at least one match to be excited for on that card. It could go to either team in this really too which makes things interesting.

NXT UK 24. 

Another episode where a bunch of stuff technically happened but do I care? Fuck no. This show is as vanilla as a pair of camel chinos. WWE just see to have taken everything from BritWres apart from the personality. 

I will say that this Devlin feud in NXT UK reminded me of how cool Banks was before I was soured on him by PROGRESS booking (until he turned heel). Why not put this match on TakeOver? It is a much bigger money match than 90% of the garbage on that card. 

I also am more interested in the main event of TakeOver now after that six man. I wouldn’t be surprised if that six man turns up on some people’s best of the year list. I know we’re early in but that match just hit the spot on every level. It was just such a complete package, I loved it. I don’t like to give out five stars but this can have all my five stars. 

I assume this means that Dunne is keeping his title at Blackpool and I am assuming that means Moustache Mountain will win there as well?


----------



## metallon

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



zrc said:


> Hoping Viper shows up at Takeover. Wonder if she'll work as a face or heel though.


Viper would make a good heel, but i wish she would bring Bea Priestley and maybe Chardonnay with her! 

#queensquest


----------



## zrc

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



metallon said:


> Viper would make a good heel, but i wish she would bring Bea Priestley and maybe Chardonnay with her!
> 
> 
> 
> #queensquest


Can't see Bea going anywhere without Ospreay.


----------



## 777

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Just heard the news about Viper and Bea, stoked.


----------



## zrc

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

:lmao I'm loving Rhea Ripley more and more. Now tweeting about Storms leaked nudes. :lmao


----------



## toontownman

Still have no idea why Viper wasnt picked up straight after the first MYC. She was one of the breakouts there and offers something different than most in wwe and ten times better than nia jax. 

Cant wait to see her in NXT UK if it happens. That whole WOS womens roster (Aiesha removed) would be a coup given the talent they already have. That potential roster would legit stand toe to toe with the rest of WWE.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

For anyone who hasn't seen the "main-event" of this week's NXT UK episode, it was a pretty decent match. The crowd was LOVING the contest between Mark Andrews/Flash Morgan Webster and Fabian Aichner/Marcel Barthel. It's a fun watch 

I wasn't expecting much with the match between Isla Dawn and Jinny, but I thought both women were fairly impressive. It was a fine match, but nothing special.


----------



## safc-scotty

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Enjoyed the main event, they've posted the entire match on Youtube if anyone doesn't have the network and wants to watch it.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

who are Viper and Bea?


I didn't care too much for this week's episode. I was super let down with no Walter. No video package, no promo, no camera just staring at him back stage while he looked angry...etc. I felt Takeover had a ton of moment rolling into the next episode. As much as I love Isla Dawn, admittedly she's not the best wrestler, I thought this was a boring match. Don't care for the masked guy. 

That tag match though! I loved Fabien on NXT, dug Martell. Now they're teaming up!?!? I loved that tag, but the episode was about 4/10, all 4 points for the tag (3 1/2 for tag, 1/2 for Isla Dawn)


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I* didn't care too much for this week's episode. I was super let down with no Walter. No video package, no promo, no camera just staring at him back stage while he looked angry...etc. I felt Takeover had a ton of moment rolling into the next episode*. As much as I love Isla Dawn, admittedly she's not the best wrestler, I thought this was a boring match. Don't care for the masked guy.
> 
> That tag match though! I loved Fabien on NXT, dug Martell. Now they're teaming up!?!? I loved that tag, but the episode was about 4/10, all 4 points for the tag (3 1/2 for tag, 1/2 for Isla Dawn)


Oh, that's because this episode took place right before the NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool ppv. This episode's "main-event" was basically the final match before the ppv started


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



DammitC said:


> Oh, that's because this episode took place right before the NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool ppv. This episode's "main-event" was basically the final match before the ppv started


That makes sense. 

Partially my fault because I saw a clip of a walter match and expected to see him this week. That would be filming for the next few shows? I want to avoid spoilers but get an idea of who I can expect to see.


----------



## zrc

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Partially my fault because I saw a clip of a walter match and expected to see him this week. That would be filming for the next few shows? I want to avoid spoilers but get an idea of who I can expect to see.


Banks
Devlin
Walter
The Coffey's 
The EU
Moustache Mountain 
Pete Dunne
Joe Conners
Xia Brookside
Nina Samuels


----------



## Piers

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I saw a picture of Rhea carrying Shane Thorne on her shoulders on instagram 

Did they add him to NXT UK ?


----------



## zrc

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> I saw a picture of Rhea carrying Shane Thorne on her shoulders on instagram
> 
> Did they add him to NXT UK ?


No, She's doing the rounds on the normal NXT live shows.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Jinny needs to get a better attire, cause what shes currently wearing just looks weird. She could also stand to put on a few pounds cause shes skinny as fuck, Isla Dawn dwarfed her and looked as if she could snap off one of her skinny limbs like a twig.


----------



## Crasp

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Probably just me but I'd be up for them swiping Dahlia Black from Progess to do commentary for NXT UK, and either add her to the team or replace Vic.


----------



## toontownman

Crasp said:


> Probably just me but I'd be up for them swiping Dahlia Black from Progess to do commentary for NXT UK, and either add her to the team or replace Vic.


Seconded, although I wondered if they might do that with paige.


----------



## Crasp

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



toontownman said:


> Seconded, although I wondered if they might do that with paige.


Possibly. Although Paige more or less resides in California (I think?) and Dahlia lives in London, and Paige working for NXT UK feels like such a relegation. Plus I think Dahlia's a ton better in the role. I wouldn't mind if Paige switched over and became NXT UK GM in place of Johnny Saint though, if she was up for it.


----------



## Platt

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Jesus why would anyone want Dahlia on commentary I already have to mute Progress whenever she's on. It's going to be bad enough when they inevitably add Glen to NXT without bringing her with him.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Skimmed through the last episode. The way they shot and produced Walter's entrance was amazing. The lights go out, the screen goes white, and Walter is just standing there as a silhouette. Awesome.

Other than that the only thing worth talking about is the main event. Had some fun action but for the most part made me roll my eyes with the amount of no selling moves followed immediately by collapsing to the ground.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

So are we just gonna have WALTER coming out and staring at Dunne every week not saying a word? They literally copy and pasted exactly what they did at the end of Takeover on this recent episode. WALTER comes out confronting Dunne, WALTER nails a big boot on someone then stares at Dunne, can we get something different? is WALTER a mute or something let him talk.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

New NXT UK. 

— Love seeing WALTER presented him like the fucking star he is. I cannot wait to see him challenge Dunne for the UK Title. Austrian Anomaly though? Why not just “The Ring General”? 

— I am also hoping that now those initial tapings are behind us the quality of the show will improve. I still don’t really like the use or placement of a lot of talent on this show, but maybe that’ll be getting shuffled around moving forward. Are we on one episode a week now? 

— Bate really isn’t a good promo for a guy with so much charisma in the actual ring. Seven was really selling the emotion, Bate was just a robot regurgitating a script. Made the whole thing feel silly as a result. 

— A fun match between Banks and Devlin until that stupid finish. I guess we’ll have to wait and see how this plays out. Great chemistry and energy between Devlin and Banks. Maybe NXT UK’s first good feud???


----------



## toontownman

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Might just have been the venue but the feel and shots of this week seemed different to normal and gave it an identity apart from other wwe shows. 

I am surprised and for variation sake they haven't had more triple threats or fourway matches. Given the time frame it exposes more talent but also I find its very vanilla for the most part singles matches half of which are squashes, the odd tag and have they had one six man tag? maybe more. Still I'd like more variation, maybe that will come in time. 

I don't see this ever happening and if it was happening anywhere it would have been WOS but I would love to see some of that roster having Mountevens matches or even a Mountevens title. 

I think it's one of the biggest missed opportunities and arguable WWE's biggest complaints that everything is so generic. They should have given 205 a trios title to set them apart and likewise something like Mountevens rules would set NXT UK apart again too. 

I don't really know how viable it would be and how it would come across these days with people so brainwashed into the WWE American way of doing things (which is why I assume the WOS revival dropped it) but having Johnny Saint on board and the the promise of the likes of Bate, Gallagher, Dunn, Ligero and some of the other great technicians they are wrestling that kind of a gimmick match would be awesome (obviously and maybe just to me!).


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Pizzamorg said:


> New NXT UK.
> 
> — Love seeing WALTER presented him like the fucking star he is. I cannot wait to see him challenge Dunne for the UK Title. Austrian Anomaly though? Why not just “The Ring General”?
> 
> — I am also hoping that now those initial tapings are behind us the quality of the show will improve. I still don’t really like the use or placement of a lot of talent on this show, but maybe that’ll be getting shuffled around moving forward. Are we on one episode a week now?
> 
> — *Bate really isn’t a good promo for a guy with so much charisma in the actual ring. Seven was really selling the emotion, Bate was just a robot regurgitating a script. Made the whole thing feel silly as a result. *
> 
> — A fun match between Banks and Devlin until that stupid finish. I guess we’ll have to wait and see how this plays out. Great chemistry and energy between Devlin and Banks. Maybe NXT UK’s first good feud???


Yeah i've been noticing that about him in interviews, he just comes off very robotic and boring, he's not a very charismatic or entertaining guy on the mic. 

I watched him in an interview for the 2K19 game talking about how it feels to be in a game and he couldn't have sounded more boring and robotic if he tried. He is very charismatic in the ring, but on the mic and as a person he couldn't be more boring and dull if he tried.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i've been noticing that about him in interviews, he just comes off very robotic and boring, he's not a very charismatic or entertaining guy on the mic.
> 
> I watched him in an interview for the 2K19 game talking about how it feels to be in a game and he couldn't have sounded more boring and robotic if he tried. He is very charismatic in the ring, but on the mic and as a person he couldn't be more boring and dull if he tried.


Weird that a guy can have such a good look and carry himself so charismatically in the ring yet come across with the same level of personality as an ironing board on the actual mic.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

The camera shots for WALTER'S entrance makes him look like a fucking boss. He has this aura to him that makes the gimmick come off well.


----------



## zrc

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i've been noticing that about him in interviews, he just comes off very robotic and boring, he's not a very charismatic or entertaining guy on the mic.
> 
> 
> 
> I watched him in an interview for the 2K19 game talking about how it feels to be in a game and he couldn't have sounded more boring and robotic if he tried. He is very charismatic in the ring, but on the mic and as a person he couldn't be more boring and dull if he tried.


If you came from Dudley you'd come across like that too.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Short Recap:

Another Mastiff semi squash. I like the guy, but you can only see this match so many times.

Gibson cuts another great promo. Grizzled Vets vs. Lorcan & Burch sounds fun.

The production of WALTER's entrance makes him look like a star. And this match was was perfect sample size of WALTER's style. Hard hitting, immovable at times, powerful, fierce, sudden, etc.

And there was a little tease of WALTER pairing up with Aichner & Barthel.

I like Jinny more and more when I see her. She pulls off some great moves and really works a heel style very well.

And the Bate & Seven vs. Aichner & Barthel match was pretty good to end the show.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Somehow got really behind with last week's NXT UK, but I have finally caught up with it. 

— GYV vs the Hard Bastards in GYV's first NXT UK Tag Title defence? Yes please!

— I think I get what they were going for in that WALTER debut, but it didn't work for me. The jobber should have got that initial flurry in, WALTER should have no sold then then killed the kid in one or two moves. The fact the jobber got so much offence in, at one point WALTER wobbled on his feet and ended the match with his chest lit up just betrayed everything.

— Also not a fan of WALTER's general presentation so far either. Him being a big deal and getting to murder jobbers is great, but things like calling him the “Austrian Anomaly” rather than “The Ring General” just sucks to me. Same with how they pronounce his name with a W not a V. Then there was the weird homoerotic interaction with Brexit and just... this all felt a bit like someone drawing a WALTER debut from a vague memory of something they saw ten years ago.

— The Main Event: this was okay. As much as I adore Moustache Mountain, the way they have structured their WWE matches all around cheap pops has gotten quite old. I get that the story sorta allowed them to be ground into the floor and make comebacks as it suited Brexit to style this match I still got a real sense of fatigue that I had seen this all before. There were certainly some fun sequences in this one, all four men are great wrestlers but just a lot of this really dragged for me too.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Maybe i'm alone in this but i think it was dumb to put Walter in a match where he takes alot of offense against an established guy on the roster already, he should have stuck to killing jobbers for a few more weeks. Just felt like a bit of his mystique/aura was gone with him looking so vulnerable and wobbly at times against Mark, seems too soon to see someone get him like that. I dunno maybe i'm wrong.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



SAMCRO said:


> Maybe i'm alone in this but i think it was dumb to put Walter in a match where he takes alot of offense against an established guy on the roster already, he should have stuck to killing jobbers for a few more weeks. Just felt like a bit of his mystique/aura was gone with him looking so vulnerable and wobbly at times against Mark, seems too soon to see someone get him like that. I dunno maybe i'm wrong.


I haven't seen this weeks episode yet but I said the same last week about the jobber. Why did WALTER take as much offence as he did? Why didn't he just kill that jobber in one move? I guess the whole killing jobber things is a creative dead end that has blown up in WWE's face a lot over the last few years with all their undefeated streaks so they want to establish WALTER as a clear badass but also with transparent ****** in his armour so he doesn't come across as a Superman... I guess? I guess I sorta get what they are doing here but I feel like WALTER was the wrong talent to do this experiment with.


----------



## kristie wilson

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

walter scares me. he just looks so imtimidating to me.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

New NXT UK. 

I am in that weird position again where I love the talent on this show but just not how they are being used here. I basically skim watched this episode, stopped to watch the interviews and packages as they potentially will progress the show but the match ups are just uninteresting and uninspired in my mind. 

The two matches I did watch were the Brookside/Candy Floss, which I wish I hadn't bothered with as this match was really, really, bad. That whole beat down thing in the aftermath was atrocious as well and the Main Event. 

Talking of the Main Event, like others have said WALTER's presentation is... weird. He comes to the ring and feels like a monster, he has got that Lesnar aura about him, but then he gets in the ring and most of the offence comes from his opponents. I guess there is a creative point to be made there, WALTER soaks in all this damage but wins anyway but it feels way too early for WALTER to be selling and in back and forth matchups. Especially against the biggest goon in Gallus. Monster booking always seems so terrible in WWE because WWE are so bad at it, but it isn't hard to get right. WALTER debuts killing dudes in one or two moves, moving up the ranks through jobbers into established talent and then up the card until eventually someone starts getting genuine offence in. The cracks then begin to show which leads to more competitive matches and an eventual loss and each stage of escalation means something because it has been earned. All WWE are doing here is flattening WALTER and pulling layers away from WALTER's aura and mystique.


----------



## Rain

I’ve never watched an actual episode of NXT in my life but I’m contemplating watching all of the UK.

Broaden the horizons and learn some new names being the motivation I guess.

Edit - For what it’s worth I just watched the first 4 episodes and I’m wondering why that Gibson guy has such huge heat immediately. 

Enjoyed Storm, Wolfgang, Moustache Mountain, Dunne, Coffey Bros & the vignettes of Eddie Dennis


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Skimmed through this episode. Ligero does nothing for me so seeing him in a Face vs. Face match with Andrews was nothing I was interested in. Joseph Conners will never be as big as they want him to be. And Ashton Smith.....the less said the better. So yeah, they took most of the guys I don't care about on this brand and put them on one show.

But, Rhea got a cool beatdown. Jinny is rising up the ranks which is cool. And WALTER got to show his stuff in a longer math and it was certainly cool to see.


----------



## Rain

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Highlight of the first 8 episodes was Devlin calling out Ligero for being a fake luchadore


----------



## J-B

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

As an actual personality I’m not keen on Bate at all. Great wrestler but good god when he talks I cringe.


----------



## Rain

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

14 episodes in. Wolfgang is definitely my fave dude, also has the best theme I’ve seen thus far. No matter how much I like other women wrestlers Rhea will forever be the best to me being from Adelaide like me.

Really liking the pacing of everything and it’s not overkill.


----------



## DirectorsCut

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Glad they're finally doing something with Joseph Conners. Been waiting two years for it.


----------



## Reil

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Somewhat relevant to NXT UK:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095648396730281987
Xia Brookside is returning to STARDOM for a stint in March.


----------



## HBurns

Dunne vs Wolfgang was decent but I wasn't fully engaged like I usually am with Dunne matches. I'm liking the Ripley/Storm rivalry quite a bit. Also, were they inside a mall this week?


----------



## gl83

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



HBurns said:


> Dunne vs Wolfgang was decent but I wasn't fully engaged like I usually am with Dunne matches. I'm liking the Ripley/Storm rivalry quite a bit. Also, were they inside a mall this week?



I believe they taped an episode of NXT UK at Royal Rumble Axxess last month.


----------



## HBurns

^Ah, that was probably it then. Solid show regardless and don't mind the occasional change in atmosphere, as cool as RAH is.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Wolfgang vs Pete Dunne was a pretty decent main-event tonight :woo 

The opening segment was pretty fun too. Toni Storm vs Rhea Ripley next week should be a solid match 

Plus, both women looked pretty good tonight (especially Toni) :trips8

The rivalry between Travis Banks and Jordan Devlin continues to be a fun one :mark:


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

New NXT UK. 

At once again running the risk of sounding like the most broken of records, it amazes that me that NXT UK can have such a stacked roster... at least for my tastes, yet still somehow always find the least interesting combinations of the talent to make me completely apathetic to this shows existence. 

I honestly would probably not watch this at all had NXT UK not pillaged basically the entire BritWres Main Event scene not contracted to New Japan already and gated them off from being used anywhere else. 

I guess there is a certain business sense in burning through your worst feuds first. While there is a dedicated BritWres following for this show there is still a global market to capture as well and while they're erecting the foundations it makes little sense to be burning through all your best feuds, I get that. What it doesn't explain though is why feuds either go nowhere or go on for eternity, why the only thing that changes on this show is the venue. Some people argued that because they were working through a pre-taped backlog the show would have some growing pains as rather than organically evolving the show week by week through judgement of audience reaction they were just splurging a bunch of content set in stone regardless of response to it. Those same people surmised that once the backlog was cleared the show would dramatically improve in quality because now they had a chance to really evolve the show with the audience. 

However the reality is nothing has changed, if anything the show feels like it is in more of a holding pattern than it has ever been and for the life of me I just cannot work out why. What I do know is the show is hurting for it, hurting badly. If the idea is to grow the audience base before moving the show forwards, this flaccid presentation of your roster is the completely wrong way to go about this. You have all of this fucking incredible talent WWE, why do you never know how to use it properly, ever? You have all these outsiders thinking all this talent you have signed is rubbish and there seems to be a weird culture in places like this to blame the talent, that if the talent is being held back and put in crap feuds they should be able to overcome that and shine anyway but I think that is a load of crap. Why not showcase how great your acquisitions are WWE, rather than making them look like clowns? Why do we have this same rant every single time you sign someone? Fucking Ground Hog Day. 

Talking about this episode specifically, I skimmed basically everything except the Delvin/Darr match. Solid match they had as well, nothing Earth shattering, it had a slower pace than I expected given the guys involved but it was fine. Especially as Banks got to remind us what a great badass babyface he can be.


----------



## toontownman

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Wonder if they will try and pick up Joe Hendry this time round, now he is released from his TNA contract.

Can see him in AEW or ROH tbh.


----------



## 777

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Played catchup with this weeks episode.

I really like Jinny on a bunch of levels, her character is decent, her attitude/aggression are fantastic, her wrestling is snug, but dear jesus she looks like a twig.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Buddy Murphy should be added to this roster and take the uk belt from dunne


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



777 said:


> Played catchup with this weeks episode.
> 
> I really like Jinny on a bunch of levels, her character is decent, her attitude/aggression are fantastic, her wrestling is snug, *but dear jesus she looks like a twig*.


Yeah thats what i was saying, she looks malnourished almost, i mean she looked so thin and tiny in comparison to Isla Dawn who isn't even that big. She really needs to eat a cheeseburger or something.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

New NXT UK. 

— The crowd were atrocious here.

— I don't know whether it is the sound mix or the acoustics of the room or both but man this episode had some awful audio. The sounds in the ring were so loud they basically eclipsed the commentary and the crowd but despite the ring sounds being so loud they were also of audibly low quality as well. 

— Given it was a match without heat or story, Seven and Thorne had a great match. After that performance I'd be happy to see Thorne become a part of NXT UK.

— Teasing Gallagher joining NXT UK? I'd be happy with that assuming UK use him better than 205 Live. A match against Bate is a great start.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Vic Joseph was botching left and right this week - in the tag match alone he said the third member of Gallus was current NXT UK Champion during the Coffey Bros entrance (Confusing Gallus with BSS?? Or thinking Dunne was in Gallus and not Wolfgang??)and then after the finish he said Gallus sent a message to the Coffey Brothers when I think he meant Gallus/Coffey Brothers sent a message to Gibson and Drake.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

The show isn't bad really but i find myself not caring about 90% of the matches on there, like The Coffey Brothers vs Andrews and Webster, i know The Coffey's are winning and i have no interest in seeing the entire wrestling match to get to it. And Shane Thorne vs Trent Seven, who cares? i know Thorne aint got a chance of winning and watching the match just to see the wrestling doesn't exactly get me excited. Usually the main event is the only part of the show that interests me, which was really predictable with Ripley vs Storm, a match up i'm glad we probably wont see for a while now. 

Thats my big problem with the show is you know whos winning almost all the time, its always an established name on the brand vs a jobber or someone whos currently on a big push vs a lowercard person, every match you can predict the winner. And the pure wrestling of it aint enough to make me wanna watch it. 

The only thing on the show keeping me interested is WALTER.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I only bothered to watch Rhea vs. Toni from this weeks's episode. Solid match, better than their Takeover match. Rhea's got everything down from the look to the walk and all that. I think she's still finding herself in the ring while trying to play her heel character. And Toni was Toni.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Wow has interest in this show died completely, already?

New NXT UK. 

— I liked the concept of Bate and Gallagher doing a classic WOS style technical match more than I enjoyed watching it executed. The finish was weak as well. Still hoping Gallagher can move away from 205 and become a part of NXT UK.

— The Ohno from about four or five years ago vs the WALTER of today would be a mouthwatering prospect but Ohno as he is now vs WALTER... not so much. I know Ohno says it is due to some health condition or something that he looks like a fucking whale, but he moves like a whale as well which makes me think he is just fat. Plus there are now so many massive guys in WWE who can move like cruiserweights Ohno is even more of an embarrassment.

— Those NXT UK Tag Titles are kinda ugly but also kinda beautiful in a really retro sort of way.

— As a match, the tag title match was let down by a much slower pace than I expected and some truly awful commentary. There were some fun sequences, but also some really clunky ones too and whenever the match felt like it was getting going it would grind to a halt again. Not a terrible match but this had the potential to be something so much greater given the guys involved.

— So what are the seeds they are trying to plant here, that Drake is actually secretly the better wrestler out of the two in GYV but Gibson doesn't realise that because of his ego? So what, Drake turns on Gibson so they can feud with each other? Not into that idea at all...


----------



## Donnie

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

NXTUK brings out something no other brand/company has bought out in me before... Apathy

I should care because I like most of the PROGRESS/ICW wrestlers, but something is stopping me from going out of my way to watch. It's fucking odd.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Every match was a letdown. Venue was shit as well. Maybe if this took place in the UK the matches would have been accepted better - especially Gallagher vs Bate. And Lorcan/Burch vs GYV would have been treated as a much bigger deal. And Ohno vs Walter wouldn't have been wasted.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

I agree with a lot of sentiment here. I was more jazzed about this brand than most, and it has been a let down so far. I like that they are sprinkling names from other parts of WWE to help with credibility. Gallagher might aswell go to NXT uk bring the little star power he has over there. Ohno should flip over there to probably could get some momentum and then build a new guy up, then after that he done.

Walter vs dunne still has my attention but unless that goes very well, I may stop watching even the highlights.


----------



## Piers

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Drake shouldn't have kicked out of a tag team finisher. Not saying the champions should have dropped the belts though.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

These shows at Rumble Axxess just feel like they're spinning their wheels, despite some good action here and there.

I did like the different technical flavor that Bate and Gallagher had and had me laughing hard after the roll up sequence. The referee earned his paycheck in that match.

Walter vs. Ohno was solid, though they're capable of more. And that tag title match was good as well.

But again, I hope this was the last Rumble Axxess show.


----------



## net44

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



TD Stinger said:


> These shows at Rumble Axxess just feel like they're spinning their wheels, despite some good action here and there.
> 
> I did like the different technical flavor that Bate and Gallagher had and had me laughing hard after the roll up sequence. The referee earned his paycheck in that match.
> 
> Walter vs. Ohno was solid, though they're capable of more. And that tag title match was good as well.
> 
> But again, I hope this was the last Rumble Axxess show.


It was.
This week they wiil air the tapings from coventry.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I was at the Coventry tapings and I must say Devlin/Banks Falls Count Anywhere was insane. I highly recommend people check that match out tonight.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Haven't watched NXT UK since the UK Takeover but I had the urge to bang on this weeks ep for some reason...

Joseph Conners is still boring.

Barthel and Aichner deserve a push whether it's in NXT or NXT UK. Their opponents looked like two Peter Andre wannabes.

Goes to show how much NXT UK value Nina Samuels and Charlie Morgan as we were given a squash match. These two produced a really fun match for the Pro Wrestling Eve Championship a few months back, here they get about five mins in a watered down contest 

Devlin vs Banks didn't feel that insane tbh, I expected better. Fast paced start, Devlin slowed things down with some uninspiring work, we then got one of the most idiotic ref bumps I've ever seen, match then picked up down the stretch, unfortunately you could then see the Spanish Fly finish coming from a mile off. Devlin has produced much better matches in NXT UK, this was average by his standards.

All in all I pretty much wasted an hour.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I actually live in Coventry, if I had known we were getting that falls count anywhere match I would have probably made an effort to go. Looks like about 90% of the seats were still left so I don't think it would have been hard to get tickets.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

To anybody who plans on watching NXT UK this week, you're better off just skipping to the main-event. The rest of the episode was pretty much uneventful for the most part.

That tag match between the Coffey Brothers and WALTER/Pete Dunne was a good main event 

Here are some other highlights that are noteworthy:

- It's looking like Kassius Ohno is going to be featured on NXT UK from now on

- Noam Dar just returned as a heel tonight, and it's looking like he'll be appearing on NXT UK consistently now since he started a feud with Mark Andrews

- Xia Brookside called out Rhea Ripley for a challenge during her promo at the Performance Center 

- Tyler Bate is going to face James Drake in a singles match on next week's episode of NXT UK


----------



## ETateham

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Man how the fuck you wanna tell me Dunne vs WALTER is getting on at New York and not here instead when this is the only match that were all waiting to see happen at next Takeover UK? What proper shite and the feud aint finished building yet.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

KLR had decent debut. The crowd popped when she just ended the match with a chop, Superkick, and her finisher. Probably should have just made the entire match that.

Dunne/Walter vs. The Coffeys was pretty fun. A little botchy a times, but nothign too bad. Dunne and Walter did the usual thing of one upping each other, Walter got some nice shots in, they furthered their own rivalry, etc.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

New NXT UK. 

So Darr and Ohno have been transferred to NXT UK? I wouldn't say the roster needs more talent, just better use of the talent. Like everyone else NXT UK exists in a weird space for me where it presents me loads of wrestlers I love and somehow makes me care about none of them. This tries to imitate BritWres but instead it is more of a vague echo of what BritWres is.

Otherwise, nothing else to really say about this show outside of the Main Event. Stuff happened. No one cares. The end. The main event itself was weird, it went way too long but the images of the bloody WALTER at the end, while unintended, were still awesome. The match had some really great sequences and probably presented WALTER the best he has ever been presented but I don't know whether it was just a lack of chemistry between the teams or what but given the level of talent in this ring, some of the wrestling was real sloppy and some of the sequences seemed to get completely botched.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

It sucks that my dude WALTER is going to be champion of a brand no one watches.


----------



## Chris Canyon

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Has anyone seen this weeks NXTUK episode, dated Wednesday 20th March?

The reason I ask is that despite asking around on Twitter etc, I can't find an answer anywhere but if you watch the start of this episode or if you already have, have you noticed that something appears to be cut out when the microphone is handed to DUNNE for him to announce who he would like to fact at Takeover:New York only for him to say absolutely nothing when the mic is handed to him and the camera quickly cutting to Saint and that's it. DUNNE just hands the microphone back and it goes to the announcers (I can't believe in 2019 they are using the old green-screen technique as they used to on RAW 25 years ago to make out the announcers are in the arena but, I digress) who start talking about "3 words" that DUNNE has said.

We obviously now know who he is facing but does anyone know why something was cut out there?


----------



## Chris Canyon

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Chris Canyon said:


> Has anyone seen this weeks NXTUK episode, dated Wednesday 20th March?
> 
> The reason I ask is that despite asking around on Twitter etc, I can't find an answer anywhere but if you watch the start of this episode or if you already have, have you noticed that something appears to be cut out when the microphone is handed to DUNNE for him to announce who he would like to fact at Takeover:New York only for him to say absolutely nothing when the mic is handed to him and the camera quickly cutting to Saint and that's it. DUNNE just hands the microphone back and it goes to the announcers (I can't believe in 2019 they are using the old green-screen technique as they used to on RAW 25 years ago to make out the announcers are in the arena but, I digress) who start talking about "3 words" that DUNNE has said.
> 
> We obviously now know who he is facing but does anyone know why something was cut out there?




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!UPDATE TO THE QUESTION I ASKED ABOVE!!!!!!!

Someone who was at the taping has contacted me and DUNNE said "I want Walter" which would tie-in with the announcers saying about "3-words". 

The bizarre thing is, why was it cut out?


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

An editing botch or maybe something in the crowd shot? Or did Dunne pronounce "Walter" as "Valter" or something?


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

New NXT UK. 

— Dunno what the fuck happened during that segment, did Dunne's mic break or was it edited poorly or what? Either way, Pete Dunne vs WALTER at NXT TakeOver? Good luck the rest of that weekend. I hear Smallman is working as an agent on that match too so just... blimey, my mouth is watering. I mean what matches do we have announced for TakeOver so far, Gargano v Cole 2 out of 3 falls, Riddle v Dream for the NA title and now this... fuck, it has taken a while but man my excitement is through the roof for this show now.

— I am also ready to see Dunne lose the title now, he has had a long reign sure but it isn't a particularly memorable reign. He has probably done more with the title on the indies than he has in WWE. The real issue if the title does change hands though is what happens next for the title picture, it doesn't really feel like anyone has been credibly built to face WALTER if he does win the title without them going back to the same old names they have always used in this title picture.

— While it is cool and all to have Ohno as a part of NXT UK, he is so far beyond his prime it is actually kinda sad to see. I get that he is probably trying to hide his athletic limitations behind doing like an “old school” British style but he just feels so slow and so clunky, we have other wrestlers doing everything he does only better.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

UK fans would probably be more accepting of Ohno's pasty fatness so he might as well drop the moomoo and embrace it.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Chris Canyon said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!UPDATE TO THE QUESTION I ASKED ABOVE!!!!!!!
> 
> Someone who was at the taping has contacted me and DUNNE said "I want Walter" which would tie-in with the announcers saying about "3-words".
> 
> The bizarre thing is, why was it cut out?


I think that was an issue with the Network player/video file rather than an editing issue. I watched that episode on the day it came out, and refreshing the Network webpage on my laptop gave me back the 10 seconds of footage where Dunne says, "I want Walter".


----------



## toontownman

Still decent quality stuff most weeks but I just cant understand the match layout each week being limited to singles and the odd tag. It had been annoying me for months and it's going to turn people off. 

We have had maybe 2/3 exceptions although I can't only remember gallus vs strong style. 

The format feels tired to me. I cant understand why they wouldnt add in a 3 or 4 way match to feature more talent, not least as so many dont get airtime. Plus they have sid to announce it so we dont get a four way fatale.

Without even bi-monthly ppvs they need to add more in. A stipulation match (although we have seen a couple a F.C.A with devlin/banks for example). Just something different from every match. 

Nxt have the dusty classic which makes things a bit more special. Maybe the uk tournament (hoping they do it again) qualifiers will bring some interest in a similar way. 

I agree with dunne's reign being over at takeover. I think dunne will be on the main roster straight after at the "international" shake up. Not sure if it will be off the bat but pretty sure Walter vs mastiff is coming, although it's odd he hasnt been seen for a while. I'd rather they build up to that than fed mastiff to Walter as his first victim. Gallus will likely stretch something out or maybe they feed ohno to him. I'd say Eddie denis but he already lost to mastiff and they look to be trying to build him up.

Edit: If they are doing the UK tournament I wonder if they bring new people in like the last two years. Maybe they are looking at some WOS guys. Likewise if they could get him back Rampage vs Walter would be tasty.


----------



## JustAName

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I feel horrible for Noam Dar


----------



## Donnie

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I'm 30 episodes behind :lmao :mj2 

NXTAPATHYUK indeed.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Get well soon Noam. Sucks to see him get hurt again fairly soon after just recovering from another injury.

Watched Rhea's match with Xia. Rhea is at her best when she has someone like Xia and especially someone like Kacy Catanzaro that she can throw around and play the monster. I'd love to see her against Sasha one day for that very reason.

Dunne and WALTER have taken the less is more approach to their build which suits them. They'll do their talking in the ring.

The sad thing about NXT UK is that they have talent. Dune, Bate, Seven, WALTER, Gibson, Devlin, Dragunov etc. for the men. Toni, Rhea, Piper, KLR, etc. for the women. They're building a solid tag division.

But it's such a bare minimum show when it comes to stories. There's creative character or creative storylines. It's just so basic. Now you can say that about regular NXT as well. But they do have some colorful characters and colorful stories to back it up as well. NXT UK just feels like a bland show with some talented guys on it.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

There were pretty much 3 major highlights worth recommending from tonight's episode of NXT UK:

- Trent Seven vs Joe Coffey was a pretty decent main-event that was thrilling throughout the whole contest (easily the match of the week too)

- Zack Gibson (who was accompanied with James Drake) cut a solid promo where he put themselves over as the new guards of NXT UK, and hyped up their next challengers being underdogs

- Kenny Williams/Amir Jordan vs European Union was a half-decent opener


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Can someone explain the whole shoe thing with Gibson?


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Post deleted.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Why is Killer Kelly a jobber? I mean all she does is lose whenever shes in a match, she looks bad ass, she can wrestle i don't get why shes a jobber. I mean is she not signed to a fulltime deal or what?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

The last episode had some really good matches.

Banks vs. Ohno was really good. Like, really good. Ohno hit all of his big moves, even a Rubix Cube. Banks was pretty impressive too. Ohno got to display his dickhead heel character very well. And the finish opens itself up for a rematch, which I'm totally down for.

Piper Niven had a really good debut, just a shame it's against Killer Kelly, who at the moment is just the jobber to the stars on the show. Why that is, who knows. But that aside, really strong debut. Piper will have no trouble in getting over.

And Toni and Jinny have a natural chemistry with one another. Jinny in particular is underrated in terms of how good she is in the ring and with her character. She knows how to use her frame in there. And Toni did her part per usual.

Keep stuff like this up and it will give me more a reason to watch on a consistent basis. The only thing I skipped was the Joseph Conners match. Can't explain why, but the guy does absolutely nothing for me.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

New NXT UK.

- I always say I don’t like Banks because of residual bitterness carried over from his terrible title chase in PROGRESS but he really is lowkey one of the best parts about NXT UK. 

- His match against Ohno is probably one of the best of his run since coming back to WWE, a low bar for sure but Ohno has faced some top talent who haven’t been able to draw out a match half as good as this. Don’t misunderstand the finish was still flat and the match overlong but this is one of the few times I’ve seen real value in having this current Ohno around.

- while Devlin’s promo was vaguely terrible, Devlin v WALTER for the UK championship? Yes please. 

- I’m intrigued by how WALTER will play out as Champ, they don’t really want to have him as a transitional champ but do they want another really long and dominant reign straight after Dunne’s? Further to that will WALTER’s popularity even hold out? It seems people are already pretty polarised after that match at TakeOver.

- didn’t watch the main event. Storm is a babe but I don’t care about the women’s title on this show at all.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Walter vs Devlin would probably be my next UK Takeover Main Event, assuming no Dunne return match. A couple other television mainevents I wouldn't mind seeing for the title would be Walter vs Mastiff and Walter vs Trent Seven.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

In order to make things more interesting, they would be best to give WALTER more reason to be there than simply wear the belt. In every other venue he has been in, he made it a point that he wasn't just coming to beat champs, he was coming to take over _Die Matte_. As in this goddamn show shall be his, and no others. The concept of keep wrestling pure, and sacred is the foundation principle of WALTER. He should be made to be feared by everyone if not respected, in that UK locker room.

He is a master of giving pain. Line up the sacrificial lambs every week and send them to WALTER for the slaughter. I get a good laugh every time he chops these jabronis, especially the 100 lb soaking wet types crawling all over this show.

And if Dunne wants, he can try to come and say he believes in the same thing (contrary to his finger breaking, roughhousing actions) but that this is "my house" not yours and if anyone's going to keep the ring sacred it's going to be me.


----------



## LongPig666

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



TD Stinger said:


> It's just so basic.


I like that though, its organic. 

The bit where Jordan Devlin is asked about the Walter v Dunne match, and who has the title now. Devlin says he doesn't give a sh*t about it. Walter approaches with the belt draped over his shoulder. Devlin looks at it and gets stiff. Walter looks down at him, walks off. Devlin really wants that belt!!

Okay, NXT UK doesnt get the production budget the main roster gets but I like the subtlety over Strowman lifting an ambulance....for some reason.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I only saw the Rhea match this week with Kacy Catanzaro. After their MYC match I was hoping for something more like that, but this was pretty one sided. Rhea's got it all from look, presence, attitude, etc. I think she just needs to expand more in the ring.

Oh and I did see the Walter/Devlin tease with the staredown between them. That will be a fire match eventually.



LongPig666 said:


> I like that though, its organic.
> 
> The bit where Jordan Devlin is asked about the Walter v Dunne match, and who has the title now. Devlin says he doesn't give a sh*t about it. Walter approaches with the belt draped over his shoulder. Devlin looks at it and gets stiff. Walter looks down at him, walks off. Devlin really wants that belt!!
> 
> Okay, NXT UK doesnt get the production budget the main roster gets but I like the subtlety over Strowman lifting an ambulance....for some reason.


Don't get me wrong, I like a wrestling show to be fairly simple in execution. But not this simple. Even with simple story telling, there are subtle little nuances you can add to a story or a character to make things better.

NXT UK for the most part is just guys wrestling matches, guys cutting promos, with nothing feeling too deep or important that gets me engaged to keep watching week to week.


----------



## LongPig666

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



TD Stinger said:


> NXT UK for the most part is just guys wrestling matches, guys cutting promos, with nothing feeling too deep or important that gets me engaged to keep watching week to week.


That's were we differ. I like guys wresting matches.......on wrestling shows!


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

New NXT UK. 

— It is cool that European Union are allowed to spin the whole “Die Matte Ist Heilig” thing and turn it into an elitist heel act. I think these guys have got so much more potential than they seemed to have when they first tossed together. Especially with Wolfe joining the brand.

— While the material didn't help, Toni Storm is a terrible promo. I honestly think she is pretty overrated all round, as I really don't care all that much for her in ring either.

— Is Xia Li permanent on NXT UK then? I think she has got real promise.

— I kinda expected a smoother match given how long these guys have been wrestling one another but I enjoyed that match between Moustache Mountain and Webster and Mandrews. Not really a big fan of Mandrews when he isn't wrestling Dunne, but he is in safe hands with Seven and Bate. I always forget how great Webster actually is as he is never really given prominent position in the indies I have seen him in or here. I'd love to see Webster challenge for the UK Title and give that D Bryanesque performance he did around this time last year when he challenge heel Banks for the PROGRESS Title in one of my most favourite PROGRESS matches ever.


----------



## LongPig666

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Pizzamorg said:


> — Is Xia Li permanent on NXT UK then? I think she has got real promise.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> It is confusing because on the same day she called out Shayna Baszler.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I never thought in a million years I would be hearing people booing KLR. It came as a complete shock to me. Kay Lee Ray, even if you were never a fan of hers, has for many years been cheered but more so respected, as she is one of the legit ring generals of women's wrestling where it comes to matwork and aerial specialty. She is a natural Face, and people used to call her the next Lita.

Maybe it was just in the arena she was in, rough crowd or whatever. No offense to Xia Li, but I figured when this match began that KLR was going to be far more popular than Li is. I never figured KLR would be booed.

If there's anybody that the WWE may want to do all in their power to hang onto, it's making sure they keep Kay Lee around for years to come. She's been criminally overlooked for a long time by the States and I never knew why.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

A really meh episode of NXT UK leading into the Main Event. Stuff happened but nothing all that interesting so I'd mark this as pretty throwaway. Speaking of the Main Event itself though, it is a shame they didn't put the title on the line but it works in terms of the story they are telling. The match itself was... okay, it felt longer than it needed to be, especially with WALTER having to work a leg injury slowing himself down even further and he isn't exactly a workrate wrestler to begin with however the match was intense and hard hitting. I enjoyed that moment where a bloodied WALTER just unleashed a chop like a crack of thunder after letting Devlin wail on him for an extended period. They should have just ended it there, shave Walter's head and call him One Chop Man. The exchange at the end was a bit awkward though, so what are we thinking a triple threat here?


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Devlin vs WALTER was pretty good, i hope WALTER keeps using the Powerbomb as his finisher i like it alot better than the diving splash. 

Its a shame Devlin likely wont ever get the UK title, i just don't see it happening, which is a shame cause Devlin is such a great heel and in ring performer and really deserves a run. Hopefully NXT UK adds a midcard title to give Devlin something he can actually get and have a good run with.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Devlin vs Walter should have been saved for a UK Takeover. 

NXT UK shows taped in the US have zero atmosphere. So Walter vs Devlin was doubly wasted.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

*I had never heard of this Mansoor until this week, but after seeing his performances against Dijak and Banks, this guy looks like he can a future star. Can't wait to see more of him.

*Dragunov is officially coming to NXT UK. He's a great addition.

*The Nina Samuels promo was well produced and she carries herself well. Have no idea how a Toni vs. Nina match will go though.

*Piper's match with Reina was basically to establish what she can do against someone her own size before she eventually faces Rhea. It worked well enough.

*Walter vs. Devlin was really good. They have great chemistry with one another and I hope they get another chance on a Takeover stage one day.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Devlin vs Walter should have been saved for a UK Takeover.
> 
> NXT UK shows taped in the US have zero atmosphere. So Walter vs Devlin was doubly wasted.


I would disagree about zero atmosphere. I thought this round of Axxess shows from NXT UK to the World Collide shows had a really good atmosphere and the crowds for the most part were pretty lively. Honestly better than some of the UK crowds than they've been in front of.

And while I wouldn't have done the match already, it doesn't mean they can't build to an eventual rematch on Takeover.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

New NXT UK. 

— Some good action between MM and Hunt, nothing remarkable perhaps but perfectly fine.

— God, the cheapness of the production design when it came to the sign on that door. Embarrassing.

— Not a great match between Coffey and Webster and I would have liked to see Webster advance, but it worked in context because of the crowd, who were great. The post match promo thing for this though was... not good. It seemed like Gallus couldn't quite work out, in front of this crowd, whether they were still heels or not and then Wolfgang started cutting that promo and they cut him off..? Is this like to suggest dissension in the ranks or..? But why?

— Damn, Dunne getting that star treatment he deserves.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

What is it about Nina Samuels that she cannot get a reaction out of the crowd for the life of her no matter what she does?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Neither of the qualifying matches did it for me this week. I can never get into a Ligero match. And Mastiff vs. Wolfgang didn't do much for me.

On the positive side, Walter's video package was very well done. Dragunov had a solid debut though it will probably take some time for fans to get used to him in NXT UK. But he's a guy who could main event a UK Takeover with Walter some time down the line.

And you had Jazzy's debut. On one hand it seems out of character for Killer Kelly to leave the ring and avoid a fight. On the other hand I can she's smarter than most pro wrestlers. Poor Xia, always the punching bag, lol.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

The womens division in NXT UK is getting stacked, it puts the NXT womens division to shame. I really can't think of one bad female wrestler on the NXT UK roster, i could see almost all of them winning the title at some point, can't say the same about NXT's womens division.

Dragunov's debut was alright, this is my first time seeing him, he definitely has a cool ass look with the contacts and intensity. I wasn't majorly impressed with him in the ring but i'll give him more time. Not sure what his finisher was, it looked like a running european uppercut but it looks like his head hit him more than the uppercut.


----------



## HBurns

Totally agree, I love the women's division right now especially with Piper & Jazzy recently added to the mix...Imagine if those two joined a stable with Rhea at some point..yikes!


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I really feel like NXT UK needs a midcard title. They've got tag titles, a women's title and their main belt but they've got an actual pretty stacked roster and it feels like with only the United Kingdom champion for men's singles competition a lot of them are just spinning their wheels waiting for the rare moments they get near it.

Hell given it's not just British talent on the show they could bring back a version of the European Championship as the midcard belt.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

New NXT UK. 

Skipped last weeks and only tuned in this week to watch Dunne/WALTER 2. Did they really do all this to set up a BSS v EU feud? If so, what a load of bollocks... 

In terms of the match, outside of the shitty finish I was still pretty eh on this throughout. 

I think this went shorter than the TakeOver match but it still went a little long for me. I love WALTER and Dunne individually but their styles blended together just don't warrant 15 - 20 minute long matches, at least not for my tastes. In both of these matches I found myself getting quite bored. There were some good sequences, some surprisingly contrived ones as well and some real clunky ones (although you could argue they added to the “real feel” the match had) but really I don't think anything would be lost but a lot would have been gained if they reduced the running time of this by about a third. 

I will say that I did like some of the storytelling here, especially when it came to positioning this like a true sequel with both guys clearly coming up with strategies using what they learned from the first encounter. I wish this stuff played into the match more but I guess after the ending this match never really mattered anyway.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

So why was Dunne vs WALTER 2 not saved for the upcoming Takeover in 2 weeks? I don't get why they put it on a regular episode of NXT UK.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

.... okay so I might be more than a little bit in love with Noam Dar.


----------



## Derek30

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

It was a good episode. A lot of good moments have already been highlighted but I think Rhea Ripley deserves some love. She cut a real good promo and seems to really be embracing her cocky, tough girl character. She has all the potential in the world


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

New NXT UK. 

— Weird opening segment. Ringkampf renamed, talking about how they are professional and the mat is sacred after they just cheated so I guess this version of Ringkampf are scoundrel heels? Well, that sounds terrible. Then the weird shit with the camera effects, no idea what that was about. The eventual Ringkampf BSS match should be great though.

— I wish Gallagher was in NXT UK rather than 205 Live. Given the screw finish, can we expect to see him more often? Also was that Chris Roberts refereeing this match? I didn't know he was signed with WWE. I actually quite enjoyed this match, either way, this much better suited Ohno than some of the other matches he has been in, even if this match went a little long for me.

— I skipped the Women's match as I really don't care about this division on NXT UK. I don't really care about the tag division as it is right now, either.


----------



## LongPig666

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Really enjoyed this week's show:

- British Strong Style are back. Yey!!
- Wrestlers whose second language
doing promo better than anyone on Raw or SD.
- Nice camera loss segment to build context
- Good to see A Kid
- Ohno and Gallagher was so enjoyable to watch. Two actual wrestlers who connected with the crowd. Pure entertainment. 
- Toni Storm in leather and denim!! 
- Womens Championship was well paced with solid in ring performance. Thought it was going to be Samuals getting pounded but wasn't. Good to see A WWE product with females that wasn't a botch fest. 

Highlight of this show... It didn't have Shane Mcmahon in it.


----------



## Piers

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Making a stable of Fabian and Marcel with Walter is a great idea.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I'm going to NXT UK TakeOver Cardiff! Anyone else going?


----------



## Death Rider

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> I'm going to NXT UK TakeOver Cardiff! Anyone else going?


I am tempted to go. Only worry is how much buses or trains will cost due tl the rugby


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

So this week's NXT UK was basically a one match show and I treated it as such. I was actually surprised by how good this match was, too. NXT UK is so dry and bland as a product,it is so easy to forget how good their roster is. They picked four guys for this match who really contrasted and complimented one another and they went out and put on some really slick and imaginative action. Devlin got absolutely wrecked here, I wonder if it was because he is the smallest guy in the match, although I wouldn't say anyone came out of this looking bad, everyone got a good showcase.

Banks v WALTER for the UK Title could be an excellent match too, with Banks bringing the explosiveness the much slower WALTER cannot really deliver to make the match perhaps a little more dynamic than some of WALTER's defences have been so far.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I feel like Rhea Ripley could probably move over to main NXT or even to the MR at this point. It feels like she's already accomplished all she can in NXT UK.


----------



## LongPig666

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Awful show this week, apart from Zacks promo. The main fight was predictable.

Banks and Devlin just seemed restricted after sss16.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

New NXT UK. 

Basically a one match show. A few side notes: I am surprised Dragunov is allowed to be his indie character given how weird it is, that promo from Storm was awful but I enjoyed that video package for Banks a lot. 

In terms of the match that actually mattered here, it was unsurprisingly great. Excellent car crash action in the way in which these sorts of matches allow. Really happy for Wolfe as well, NXT UK bloody loves a faction it seems. Still not really sure how I feel about Imperium not being able to win without scoundrelly means but I'll give them a chance to let it play out.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Imperium didn't need a fourth member. BSS and Gallus have three apiece. I mean I guess they get the numbers advantage for heel purposes but if BSS and Gallus don't just add another member each they're exposed as morons. Aichner is made to be a tag wrestler - bland as hell, but is a workhorse in-ring. I can't understand why Barthel didn't get NXT television time when he was training at the PC Stateside for so long. He has size to him and works the Euro style which would have separated him out in NXT. 

Dragunov needs to lose the red contacts. Yeah, the guy is so intense and crazy he worries about putting in colored contacts in every morning. Same thing with Wild Boar for the same reason. 

Connors has the most ridiculously small tattoo on his right shoulder. It was a good match between Connors and Ilja all that being said.


----------



## Piers

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Nice to see Wolfe doing something 

I'll say this again but most of the UK roster is quite bland, no matter how good the matches are (and I do enjoy them when I catch one online)

Guys like Joseph Conners, Gallus etc... are nothing special

Also, what's the deal with finishers ? Guys are wining matches with Cannonbals (regular move for KO), Clotheslines, DDTS or Jumping Uppercuts ?


----------



## LongPig666

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

British Strong Style v Imperium was slick as f*ck.


----------



## LongPig666

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Imperium didn't need a fourth member. BSS and Gallus have three apiece. I mean I guess they get the numbers advantage for heel purposes


Yeah. Not sure who could make the numbers up coherently for BSS,Matt Riddle (historically)!!?? Grizzled Young Veterans feeling patriotic maybe.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



LongPig666 said:


> Yeah. Not sure who could make the numbers up coherently for BSS,Matt Riddle (historically)!!?? Grizzled Young Veterans feeling patriotic maybe.


Mark Andrews probably (assuming he's healthy - I can't remember). If GYV sided with BSS than Imperium would need to recruit a fifth. 

Not for nothing, but Dunne should be mainline NXT if not on the main roster somewhere. 

Imperium just formed a week or so earlier and already adding members. How long before Dragunov joins?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Recent highlights I've seen:

The last 2 main events of BSS vs. Imperium and the Fatal Four Way have both been very good.

Zack Gibson still cuts a hell of a promo.

I need my Rhea Ripley fix back and thankfully I get that back next week. Jinny continues to impress me with her work as well.


----------



## LongPig666

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



TD Stinger said:


> Zack Gibson still cuts a hell of a promo.


"There are only two subscriptions on your bank statement, the WWE network and Pornhub premium."

Sami Zayn should take note.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2f8_bAmFNA


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I only cared to watch the Women's Battle Royal.

Rhea Ripley is still a beast and a star in the making. I'm looking forward to her eventual match with Piper.

You could see the finish coming a mile away but I liked they used Xia for that spot. Makes her look scrappy to make it that far and builds some sympathy for her.


----------



## LongPig666

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Really good crowd this week. Not like the Raw/SD dead soul, soccer mom and little Johnny crowd. 

Aiden English is a pretty good commentator. 

Good psychology between "The Hunt". I'm really liking these guys. 

Think daddy has something to do with Xia getting so much exposure. Sorry, don't rate her. 

I hope Piper drops her cannonball, too Nia Jax.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Is there ever a BR with a straight final elimination ie no false winner eliminated/almost eliminated by somebody who hid out on the outside?

Aiden English sounds like Kermit. He makes shows unwatchable.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is there ever a BR with a straight final elimination ie no false winner eliminated/almost eliminated by somebody who hid out on the outside?


Yea, there was that Battle Royal match that Roderick Strong won at Worlds Collide nearly 2 months ago where none of those shenanigans happened.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Pretty disappointed with this week's UK Title match. They've been building it for weeks and it was over in what felt like a flash. Banks took control of the match and dominated, only for WALTER to hit two moves at the end and win anyway. I hate this kind of booking more than really anything in wrestling. Banks gave a great performance here but NXT UK is actively making me dislike WALTER and in a Go Away sense, not a fun to boo heel way. I also feel like I've had my time wasted for the last few weeks, I guess we'll see what they do next.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Pizzamorg said:


> Pretty disappointed with this week's UK Title match. They've been building it for weeks and it was over in what felt like a flash. Banks took control of the match and dominated, only for WALTER to hit two moves at the end and win anyway. I hate this kind of booking more than really anything in wrestling. Banks gave a great performance here but NXT UK is actively making me dislike WALTER and in a Go Away sense, not a fun to boo heel way. I also feel like I've had my time wasted for the last few weeks, I guess we'll see what they do next.


This is WALTER's fault? Obviously, they aren't going to let him and Banks go all out yet in a proper match, they're going to protect his reign until a Takeover comes along. Both are perfectly capable of putting on a far better match than this. Frankly this match was nothing but the icing on a cake. WALTER is always at his best when he's cutting loose in matches; the company doesn't seem to want him to take it that level, so he goes easy on guys that aren't named Pete Dunne. Don't you start getting the wrong idea that WALTER is someone deserving of go away heat, or you're making a big mistake. This man is a draw and he's money. if this company doesn't understand that it's their problem.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Alexander_G said:


> This is WALTER's fault? Obviously, they aren't going to let him and Banks go all out yet in a proper match, they're going to protect his reign until a Takeover comes along. Both are perfectly capable of putting on a far better match than this. Frankly this match was nothing but the icing on a cake. WALTER is always at his best when he's cutting loose in matches; the company doesn't seem to want him to take it that level, so he goes easy on guys that aren't named Pete Dunne. Don't you start getting the wrong idea that WALTER is someone deserving of go away heat, or you're making a big mistake. This man is a draw and he's money. if this company doesn't understand that it's their problem.


WALTER's fault? Course not, just WWE and their terrible booking exposing WALTER and portraying him poorly. After enjoying him on the indies for years, I've found pretty much all of WALTER's NXT UK matches incredibly boring, outside of that match where he got protected by being mixed into the shuffle during that Imperium/BSS match.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Pizzamorg said:


> WALTER's fault? Course not, just WWE and their terrible booking exposing WALTER and portraying him poorly. After enjoying him on the indies for years, I've found pretty much all of WALTER's NXT UK matches incredibly boring, outside of that match where he got protected by being mixed into the shuffle during that Imperium/BSS match.


It's not going to get much better than this. WWE does not portray any of their best UK roster talent as good as they could be, they want to book them in their gray, mundane fashion but in WALTER's case it could be worse. He could have never been pushed at all based on the fact that he's Austrian and has a trad style and a basic look, and they would have missed the point of him entirely. Fortunately, they have not.

Oh, believe me, I would rather they book him absolutely destroying men, as he has been doing for the past few years. That's the real WALTER. But a half a loaf is better than no bread, and the other talent is far worse anyhow.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Alexander_G said:


> It's not going to get much better than this. WWE does not portray any of their best UK roster talent as good as they could be, they want to book them in their gray, mundane fashion but in WALTER's case it could be worse. He could have never been pushed at all based on the fact that he's Austrian and has a trad style and a basic look, and they would have missed the point of him entirely. Fortunately, they have not.
> 
> Oh, believe me, I would rather they book him absolutely destroying men, as he has been doing for the past few years. That's the real WALTER. But a half a loaf is better than no bread, and the other talent is far worse anyhow.


Yeah, NXT UK is such a strange product because the talent both in the ring and backstage is talent I love but somehow all the magic seems to have got lost in translation as they moved your typical British and European indie into NXT UK. NXT UK isn't even necessarily bad, it is just so.... beige.


----------



## LongPig666

Pizzamorg said:


> Yeah, NXT UK is such a strange product because the talent both in the ring and backstage is talent I love but somehow all the magic seems to have got lost in translation as they moved your typical British and European indie into NXT UK. NXT UK isn't even necessarily bad, it is just so.... beige.


Yeah. I'm grateful that Sabre, Brookes, Ospraey, Havoc, Brown and Scurll never signed with Disney Wrestling.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

New NXT UK.

— Wolfe worked a pretty boring match but Starz is a good jobber and made everything Wolfe did look good.

— So we are building to an Ohno Mandrews match? I have zero interest in that. I honestly kinda like the Ohno “British Wrestling Genius” thing but I don't really see where it can go.

— The main event tag title match was a solid match, not as good as I know these two teams can be but I guess they didn't want to waste a five star match on a match that wouldn't have a finish, so they settled for a three star match instead. Fine. However from a booking perspective... this was just awful. GYV have been champions for what, six or seven months now? They have done fuck all with the titles. They then threw away the rematch they have been building the whole time to further the Imperium/BSS feud (which I thought we were already done with, to be honest) but like... why? Where does this feud have to go? That ludicrous overacting but Seven as well, Jesus.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I remember when I tried to catch up on this and I fell behind, and then I never picked it up again. Sounds like it still kinda sucks


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Donnie said:


> I remember when I tried to catch up on this and I fell behind, and then I never picked it up again. Sounds like it still kinda sucks


Overall it's been a rather dull show. Not bad.....just not overly interesting. I mainly watch to try to keep up with BSS, Toni, Rhea, etc.

But this past episode had a pretty hot closing segment featuring you favorite chest caving monster. I would recommend checking it out.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



TD Stinger said:


> Overall it's been a rather dull show. Not bad.....just not overly interesting. I mainly watch to try to keep up with BSS, Toni, Rhea, etc.
> 
> But this past episode had a pretty hot closing segment featuring you favorite chest caving monster. I would recommend checking it out.


For you Ill give it a watch


----------



## LongPig666

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Aiden English: "Zack Gibson told me to bugger off, I don't know what he meant".


----------



## JustAName

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Trent Seven in that closing segment really hammered home how vicious and brutal the imperium are, showing extreme concern and fear for Tyler Bate's well being. Amazing sell job by Trent, WWE makes everything into a joke, so you can't buy into a brutal beating because no one is there to sell it and LEAST of all commentary. I want to see more of this, thank you Trent for making me invest into this beating while objectively worse beatings I have just sighed and laughed at because no one is there to sell it


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I've been getting worried that Imperium has been getting some slightly cold reactions. Gets me nervous seeing this happen. They are getting boos, and that's of course fine because it should come with the territory as elitist heels, but I'm starting to wonder if Imperium are not making as much of an impact on the show despite what they do as heels because of fans coming off a bit cold. Odd enough, when WALTER comes out by himself, he doesn't experience as much of this problem.

Marcel in particular could be just as much of a breakout star as WALTER is, if NXT would just see more of the potential in him. They really don't know what they're missing...


----------



## LongPig666

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Fantastic match between Toni Storm and Candy Floss. It had everything; chains, submissions, offence, in-ring story and botch free. 

Great promo by Trent. 

Is NXT even a WWE BRAND?


----------



## LongPig666

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Yeah, this week's show was pretty awful. No purpose.


----------



## Saritta

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

What fantastic women match was yesterday!!


----------



## Saritta

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

So boring today...


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Alright, it turns out that Tyler Bate is going to be facing WALTER for the NXT UK title at the upcoming ppv after that hot opening segment. I actually don't know what to expect from that match considering the size difference between both men :wow

Apparently, the Grizzled Young Veterans might end up defending their NXT UK Tag titles against Gallus next month. I expect Zack Gibson to cut a promo where he just delays the tag title match until NXT TakeOver UK: Cardiff for the next few weeks :lol

I'm interested to see how this match considering how both teams are heels :hmmm

For the record, the main-event tonight was solid! I was not expecting Jordan Devlin vs Alexander Wolfe to be that good 

I'm cool with Wolfe being featured more on NXT UK if he's able to deliver more matches like the one he (and Devlin) just had here


----------



## Donnie

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



DammitC said:


> *Alright, it turns out that Tyler Bate is going to be facing WALTER for the NXT UK title at the upcoming ppv after that hot opening segment. I actually don't know what to expect from that match considering the size difference between both men* :wow
> 
> Apparently, the Grizzled Young Veterans might end up defending their NXT UK Tag titles against Gallus next month. I expect Zack Gibson to cut a promo where he just delays the tag title match until NXT TakeOver UK: Cardiff for the next few weeks :lol
> 
> I'm interested to see how this match considering how both teams are heels :hmmm
> 
> For the record, the main-event tonight was solid! I was not expecting Jordan Devlin vs Alexander Wolfe to be that good
> 
> I'm cool with Wolfe being featured more on NXT UK if he's able to deliver more matches like the one he (and Devlin) just had here


https://www.bilibili.com/video/av33848904/ Watch this, David Childs


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

New NXT UK. 

— Bate and his physics defying flipflops. I am down for Bate/WALTER at TakeOver, the build for this match hasn't been great. The build for TakeOver in general has been poor. However PROGRESS used that match (amongst other things) to sell out their SSE show. Shame about that ugly sleeve forming on Bate's arm. Couldn't he have got a better artist if he was going to be on TV every week?

— I know it was only short and just shouting at the camera but Bate came across better during that than I think I've ever seen him. He is usually cringe and robotic during promos which is weird as he is so charismatic in the ring.

— I don't really like Dennis in the ring but NXT UK keep giving him phenomenal video packages. The blurring of the real and scripted in that segment from this weeks episode was... wow.

— Coffey v Mastiff might be a fun match next week.

— Devlin/Wolfe. Devlin is squandered in NXT UK. Dude is a star. He elevated every second of this and had to eat a clean loss despite Wolfe getting beaten into the floor for the entire match. Absolutely awful. Hopefully whoever wins at TakeOver will have Devlin as their next challenger and he takes the title. If you aren't going to do that, let him go and kill it on proper NXT. NXT UK is awful.


----------



## Saritta

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Well, here we go again.


----------



## Saritta

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

The public is sleeping... lol

Great match Xia Brookside and Piper Niven - Jinny and Jazzy Gabert. Xia is better every day.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

New NXT UK. 

For another episode of pure apathy from NXT UK, it went out in surprisingly hot fashion. I was expecting a nice meaty match between Mastiff and Coffey but the managed to cram in a lot in not a lot of time and there was some really gritty and brutal looking stuff in this one. It felt real and intense in a way very little does in NXT UK. 

I also enjoyed Kassius Ohno skirting the line of fourth wall breaking is fun, hopefully he and Dragunov have a good match. It has the potential to be great but Ohno has not really had a great performance in a really long while.


----------



## LongPig666

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Oh well! At least British wrestling fans have Sabre, Ospraey, Scurll, Brookes, Havoc, Rampage Brown and Starr to follow now that WWE has effectively neutered the sell outs.


----------



## blaird

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

edit....wrong nxt thread


----------



## rbl85

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

wrong thread


----------



## Saritta

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Good match between Nina and Isla Dawn. Many movements stand out, among them the suplex performed by Isla or the finisher of Nina.


----------



## LongPig666

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Who is Kenny Williams and why is he fighting Travis Banks?


----------



## LongPig666

Saritta said:


> Good match between Nina and Isla Dawn. Many movements stand out, among them the suplex performed by Isla or the finisher of Nina.


Agreed. Both intros were class <dead crowd>, immediate good in ring story <dead crowd>, great moves <dead crowd>, great pace <dead crowd>. 

All round sexy. 

Unfortunately for WWE, I also love a good German Suplex so will be watching Sabre jr at Royal Quest next weekend.


----------



## LongPig666

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Okay, the Walter vignette was f*cking awesome.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Post deleted.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Wrong thread.


----------



## Piers

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I don't get the appeal in Joseph Conners. I'm bored just looking at his entrance.

And what's Dragunov's gimmick ? Is he a vampire or a demon ? Him winning with a fucking European Uppercut is just ridiculous.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk!

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

So next week is the NXT UK debut of Nox.... how long are going with before she blows a knee out again? I mean FFS, she's 24 and already has to wear two knee braces!


----------



## LongPig666

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

So a 35 minute show this week with two 10 minute matches and the rest on pointless recaps and adverts on Seth Rollins.

How can a company with so many wrestlers put out so much meaningless non wrestling related drivel?


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Wow, I can't believe Grizzled Young Veterans this week. I'm kind of shocked. Gibson must be fuming he can't boast any longer. Andrews & Webster might just be the real deal as a team. I never thought much of them on their own, but they work fabulous together.

But that aside, it just gives plenty of room to make for the REAL future tag team champions of NXT UK, the illustrious stoic tag team of your new Imperium era... Marcel Barthel. Fabian Aichner. The titles will all belong to Imperium soon. As they absolutely should after all.


Tegan Nox.... well, I thought she looked good out there tonight. She's a very cute girl, but that's not what I mean. Didn't have to do much but... I am quite impressed with her ability to move so swift and agile even with two questionable knees. I can't help but feel I want her to succeed in her endeavors. I generally have liked her matches, following her career. 

I do think it's a bit too soon though for her to get a shot at KLR, but I wouldn't mind a lengthy feud between the two if we get some good TV out of it. The two are no strangers of working together.


Noam Dar is quickly becoming one of my favorite personalities on this show. He's a real funny guy, there's a certain colorfulness he gives off.

I feel like we need to see Devlin vs Dragunov. One of the two has to prove themselves the better, so I can gauge further who deserves a shot at WALTER eventually. I just don't see anyone in WALTER's league at current.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Can Tegan please wear some kneepads under those braces? just looks odd two kneebraces with no kneepads under them. On another note her body is looking amazing, love the thickness shes put on since being gone.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



SAMCRO said:


> Can Tegan please wear some kneepads under those braces? just looks odd two kneebraces with no kneepads under them. On another note her body is looking amazing, love the thickness shes put on since being gone.


What they never tell in sports is that knee braces actually make little to no difference in the stability of injured knees, especially after a ripped MCL like she had. They do help athletes get morale and feel better about being active while using them. But they've never been completely scientifically proven to help the knee not get reinjured again.

She probably isn't wearing those big black pads some usually wear with bad knees out of not having to have discomfort in the ring. They can be tight as well, and perhaps it could be a better circulation thing as another reason.

She is in great shape for someone who's been as busted up as she is.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk!

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

What worries me with Tegan Nox is her going straight into a feud with KLR. I've seen a lot of their matches over the years and they are fantastic but very high risk, hard hitting. You have to be able to bring it with someone like Kay Lee Ray. Seeing as Nox already broke her collarbone at SWA a few years ago and also has two shot knees, unless she drastically changes her style, she isn't going to last long. I hope I'm wrong as she's probably one of the Top 5 best Female wrestlers to come out of Britain.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

New NXT UK. 

— Imperium cut a bland promo and kill some jobbers. I'd buy an Imperium t-shirt though, haha.

— Oh, so they are doing a World of Sport style gimmick match?

— Nixon Newell makes her NXT UK in ring... debut? Return? Something. That jobber she faced was hot as hell. Newell ain't so bad herself, either. They putting Newell straight into the title picture?

— The fuck was that whole Darr/Seven segment.

— I honestly do not care about the NXT Tag Title picture at all.


----------



## Piers

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

For someone who was recovering at the PC for almost a year, Tegan isn't in the best shape she could have been in. Look at Ciampa when he came back...


----------



## ellthom

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> For someone who was recovering at the PC for almost a year, Tegan isn't in the best shape she could have been in. Look at Ciampa when he came back...


I think she looked fine. Sure she looks different but she hardly looks out of shape. 

She's hardly gone full Sami Zayn.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



Tell em' Hawk! said:


> What worries me with Tegan Nox is her going straight into a feud with KLR. I've seen a lot of their matches over the years and they are fantastic but very high risk, hard hitting. You have to be able to bring it with someone like Kay Lee Ray. Seeing as Nox already broke her collarbone at SWA a few years ago and also has two shot knees, unless she drastically changes her style, she isn't going to last long. I hope I'm wrong as she's probably one of the Top 5 best Female wrestlers to come out of Britain.


I doubt shes going into a feud with KLR, i think that was just a tease for a future feud down the road, planting the seeds more or less. I see KLR and Toni continuing their feud to 1 more match.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

I really think it is letting booking get carried away with itself when it is giving Tegan Nox a shot at Kay Lee Ray so soon. She just got there. It would seem to me the shot needs to be towards Piper Niven. Rhea Ripley would be next, but since Rhea is now feuding with Jinny then Rhea doesn't seem likely. Build up some more of your B-listers like Xia Brookside or Isla Dawn in the meantime.

I can tell it's going to be a lot harder for KLR to carry this belt to crowd satisfaction than Toni and Rhea did. KLR is going to have to tear the houses down every match to get people talking about her like a star, right now it doesn't feel like she has enough rec.

Is Kassius Ohno so useless now that he has to get in there with this errand boy Scala every week until Ohno loses and that's supposed to get Scala over with the fans? Nobody cares about Sid Scala. I'm not even sure why Ohno sticks around for this long; his career's been going nowhere in NXT.

No Tyler around, where is he? Not a very productive week for UK.


----------



## toontownman

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

Wanted a Lord Mount-Evans rules match since the UK brand was announced. This wasn't exactly who I would have put together. I was craving a Jack Gallagher vs Tyler Bate match. Granted it looked like it would have been Jack Gallagher in Scala's spot which would have been better but still I am glad they did it. Scala was never believable as a credible opponent unfortunately. 

When HHH talks (rightly) about there needing to be a point in establishing new titles, a Lord Mount-Evans title makes much more sense than anything else and would give the UK brand more identity. Like the womens tag titles should have been, it could be an opportunity for anyone on the other brands (likely under the NXT/205 umbrella) to cross over. I think there could be some tremendous matches just with the current UK roster, let along some mouthwatering matches with people like Kushida, Gulak, Gaza, Gable etc. 

The UK shows are a touch directionless and generic now they seemed to have chosen generic venues to match other WWE brands and have no PPV in sight to build to. I wonder if they will replace Vic Joseph and with someone British if the rumours of heading to Raw are true.


----------



## Piers

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*

So what's the difference of gimmick between Samuels and Ginny exactly ?


----------



## toontownman

*Re: NXT UK Weekly Show Discussion Thread [NO SPOILERS BEFORE THE SHOWS AIR PLEASE]*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> So what's the difference of gimmick between Samuels and Ginny exactly ?


She should really join forces and bring the House of Couture stable to NXT UK. It's basically semantics between the gimmicks. Arrogant bitter actress/singer vs arrogant bitter Fashionista even the mannerisms and promos are the same. 

Off topic, I am interested to see where the Title scene goes over the next year. While with good in ring storytelling like the Bate/Walter match can make a loss more believable there really isn't anyone convincing other than Mastiff who took the loss to Coffey, who could also be believable. Maybe they will try and build Luke Menzies when they tape in Hull?

Rusev vs Walter would have been amazing but that is out now he reappeared on the main roster. Sheamus or Cesaro would be good draws for getting people to tune into the show. I really hope they can smooth over the fuck up of releasing him the first time round and bring Rampage back into the NXT fold.


----------



## LongPig666

I have a lot of disdain for any brand or product that WWE has at the moment, but I have to say that "The Hunt" v "Imperium" was the best tag team action I saw this week.


----------



## Psychosocial

Aside from a couple of episodes around Mania time and the Walter/Dunne TV rematch, haven't watched this show at all in almost a year now. How good is it these days?


----------



## wwehbk01

Psychosocial said:


> Aside from a couple of episodes around Mania time and the Walter/Dunne TV rematch, haven't watched this show at all in almost a year now. How good is it these days?




I didn’t watch nxt uk this week I found the nxt, nxt uk, raw and smackdown hasn’t been great only ones I watch now is impact wrestling and aew I probably still watch the takeovers and wwe ppvs that’s about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist

This week's episode is worth watching for Kassius Ohno vs Tyler Bate alone! They had a very good main-event tonight 

Plus, this was Bate's first wrestling contest since his incredible match against WALTER at NXT TakeOver: Cardiff :mark:

Ligero vs Travis Banks was also a decent and enjoyable match too


----------



## Piers

Funny little detail I read online, for the NXT UK fans out there : find a porn scene called "After party blues" featuring Emma Hix. 
You can find the whole scene with a quick Google search. Just watch the first minute of it, I had good laugh myself.


----------



## Piers

I don't get Joseph Conners. He keeps winning 95% of his matches and they don't really do anything with him.
Also the way he walks and makes his shoulders look as wide as possible is hilarious.


----------



## Piers

Eddie Dennis is tall... and that's pretty much it. Get him out of my TV please.


----------



## toontownman

Quite like Eddie Dennis tbh. He has a good amount of unhinged menace. He just looks like a proper wrestler would snap him like a twig. Desperately needs to bulk up a bit. 

Five new signings. Most have already appeared as enhancement talents. Levi Muir is a unit. 








Five new Superstars join NXT UK


Five new Superstars from the United Kingdom have joined the NXT UK roster.




www.wwe.com





The NXT UK womens division, much like the US one is stacked. Shame Millie Mackenzie isn't ready yet.


----------



## HBurns

That was a great battle between Bate and Connors. They worked well together and I was really impressed with Joseph, dude has a sick looking flatliner.


----------



## toontownman

Connors came into the first tournament hot but its just not happened for him and the character doesn't work. He needs a stable or something to kick start him. Talented wrestler for sure, just think he has been portrayed as a jobber too much they have missed the boat on him now. 

Was impressed by Josh Morrell too. They are very sneakily building a really solid underbelly of talent in that brand.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk!

toontownman said:


> Connors came into the first tournament hot but its just not happened for him and the character doesn't work. He needs a stable or something to kick start him. Talented wrestler for sure, just think he has been portrayed as a jobber too much they have missed the boat on him now.
> 
> I recall Connors' doing his 'Righteous Army' stable in Southside a few years ago alongside Jimmy Havoc, Kay Lee Ray and 'The Pledge. He was playing the 'delusional, righteous, nast prick to perfection as they feuded with Ligero and pals and it also span off to feature matches with others on the scene. Connors' promos and work in the ring during this point really showed he could be a big deal but unfortunate it never seems to translate.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Why is Toni Storm losing alot?

Are they building her up for something?


----------



## Asuka842

Lost the title to KLR.

Lost to Rhea in an NXT Title Match.

Failed to get the belt back in a rematch.

Got eliminated at Survivor Series.

Got pinned by Io on NXT TV.

Lost to KLR in pretty much the most decisive and humiliating way possible, and cannot challenge for the belt again while KLR has it.

They've been having Toni lose a lot of big matches lately. I'm wondering/hoping that there's a story building there, usually stuff like this doesn't happen in NXT without a reason behind it. Especially since they usually don't have babyfaces lose I Quit Matches like this.

We'll see I guess.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Would a heel turn solve it?


----------



## Top bins

Really good show this week I thought. 
Devlin and Banks have great chemistry, I am super high on Devlin could see him as a mid card heel on raw or smackdown. Best match of the week for me


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Poor Toni

Have she won anything since then?


----------



## toontownman

Last week of tapings this week. Expecting a long hiatus. 

The next few episodes would have been taped at wrestlemania weekend. With that out of the window they could do the same as the US and tape at the UK performance center but they wont be able to get HHH/HBK etc. Over to run the tapings so I cant see them doing anything. Technically they could take a leap of faith and use UK guys to run it but I think it's done until this is over or some sanctions are lifted to let them do it.


----------



## Carter84

On last week's not UK first match was for the new EUROPEAN Title . Owen Hart v Davey Boy Smith Sr. One of the best matches I've watched in years .


----------



## SAMCRO

Sooner or later they're gonna run out of special episodes to make, i mean do they really have to keep putting some kind of episode out for NXT UK? cause yeah eventually they're gonna run of shit to do in terms of taking a look back and taking a look at a certain rivalry or match from NXT UK.


----------



## kazarn

Is it worth to watch some of the shows before the pandemic and get into the product? Is it good?


----------



## Carter84

kazarn said:


> Is it worth to watch some of the shows before the pandemic and get into the product? Is it good?


Yeah 100% there's loads of sweet matches nxt UK is just growing and you will enjoy the product if you like nxt usa.

Peace.


----------



## Piers

Had it picked back on ?


----------



## WWEfan4eva

> According to Sportskeeda, WWE is looking to shut down their NXT UK brand following a large number of sexual misconduct, harassment, and assault allegations made against stars in the division in what is being referred to as the #SpeakingOut movement. As of this writing, only Travis Banks and Ligero have been released from their contracts, but WWE continue to monitor the other wrestlers who have been accused, including former cruiserweight champion Jordan Devlin.
> 
> The report also mentions the financial burden of keeping NXT UK running. Prior to the COVID-19 pandemic, the brand was not drawing well for their scheduled tapings aside from their Takeover specials, nor was BT Sport paying much for the product.
> 
> The current NXT UK champion WALTER has stated in the past that he’d like to remain working the European circuit as opposed to the main roster WWE brand, but with operations still shutdown from the viral outbreak, all things are up in the air. Even if a shutdown of NXT UK does occur, there’s a good chance that the roster could remain with WWE.


Source: WWE Reportedly Looking To Shut Down NXT UK Following #SpeakingOut Allegations


----------



## Aewwe

There were conflicting reports as some journo's were saying they weren't looking to shut it down. Anyway, according to Meltzer there is a 'major announcement' expected tomorrow, so it'll likely be shutting it down, or hopefully starting up again for bulk tapings, but with no fans.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

How about the UK Talent, Would some of them come to NXT?


----------



## Aewwe

WWEfan4eva said:


> How about the UK Talent, Would some of them come to NXT?


I'm sure the likes of WALTER (if he wanted to, because I think her prefers to stay in Europe), Ilja D, KLR, Toni, and Tyler Bate would all definitely be invited to head over to Orlanda, and possibly Piper Niven as well, but not too sure about the rest (maybe one or two I've forgotten). Depends what happens with Devlin too I guess, but a lot of them would be let go. 

Ridge Holland is often in the crowd on NXT shows, so not too sure what that means in terms of how they view him - perhaps he's just getting special training over in the States.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Well, This won't happen for a long time, Since there still a travel ban


----------



## toontownman

Not a public announcement. Tells me it's more likely about protocols and wrestlers returning to train at PC than anything else. Fingers crossed it's a restart with the UK crew. Surely they can film things at the UKPC and with the talent that live in the UK. The cost of testing is likely the most prohibitive element.

A single (or set of) PPV might make sense too.


----------



## Chris22

When i think about NXT UK i just remember how much i miss Jinny & Isla Dawn.


----------



## toontownman

Joe Coffey suspended - Lucky - maybe its pending investigation still? Quiet on Wolfgang who sounds the most serious allegations. 
Two refs fired

Conference call was to reinforce code of conduct and tell talent to be ready to work when the time comes. Rumors are that might come sooner rather than later.


----------



## Aewwe

Looks like the Gallus Boys really were on top (I'll get my coat...)

Yeah, sports are really starting to open up here, most notably with the football, but also tennis exhibitions, horse racing, and boxing is also about to start up in a couple of weeks, all behind closed dorrs of course, so hopefully they will be able to start doing tapings soon, although I'm not sure what the situation is with those not living in the UK, or more specifically England, as there are still differences between the 4 individual countries. However, saying that, there has been a local lockdown enforced on a city in the Midlands, so things can sharp change, as we all know.


----------



## wrestling_fan_03

I just read a number of articles saying that WWE will shut down NXT UK and other articles that say they won't.

Are there an official statements about this discussion?


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Really happy they seem to be carrying on with shows and the brand in general. UK talent need somewhere to work and with promotions up in the air from covid and #speakingout it's good to know the talents jobs are safe. 

The brand itself for me was starting to really find its groove so hopefully that continues and they make a real success out of it

I


----------



## wrestling_fan_03

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> Really happy they seem to be carrying on with shows and the brand in general. UK talent need somewhere to work and with promotions up in the air from covid and #speakingout it's good to know the talents jobs are safe.
> 
> The brand itself for me was starting to really find its groove so hopefully that continues and they make a real success out of it
> 
> I


So is it safe to say that the rumors surrounding NXT UK's shutdown were false?


----------



## toontownman

Wish they would get more creative with the content. Surely something can be filmed. Hope they are back to filming soon. 

Also hope they sign robbie x to replace ligero and pick up a few other WOS alum.


----------



## Carter84

toontownman said:


> Wish they would get more creative with the content. Surely something can be filmed. Hope they are back to filming soon.
> 
> Also hope they sign robbie x to replace ligero and pick up a few other WOS alum.


I'm sick of watching reruns now.


----------



## Chris22

I'm pretty excited to see that NXT UK will be returning in September. In the ad Jinny asked "Did you miss me?" i was like "YES!!!"


----------



## La Parka

New studio looks great.

I hope Walter is featured prominently when it gets up and going.


----------



## toontownman

Actually watched the show this week. Nice match between walter and ridge Holland. Great promo video builds for the tag division, walter and a fantastic mini doc on ilja dragunov. I forgot how much talent the UK roster has and how far it has come in terms of character/brand building.

Looking forward to next weeks and the 17th. Hoping for a roster surprise or two. I imagine Dunne will be there as he is trapped in the uk but maybe a new signing/surprise or two if we are lucky. Plenty of other uk talents in the same position as dunne that could be picked up. Even on a short time deal.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Hoping the new shows start with a bang and we see Walter back to dominate. A British Strong Style vs Imperium 6 man would be a great way to kick start things a few weeks in (hopefully doable with talent there) 

Will be interesting to see if there are any new additions to the roster and I like the look of the new studio a lot


----------



## spikingspud

Wondering what they will have happen with Devlin because they are still showing the Irish Ace as Cruiserweight champion! Would be class if they turned that belt into a UK version of the Cruiserweight title.

Xia Brookside has been training alot & am hoping she starts getting some big Wins because she is easily capable of holding a Face spot for awhile if Toni Storm does turn heel. 
So much talent want to see back in the ring and miss the NXT UK shows though the interviews & repeats have been holding off for now!


----------



## toontownman

spikingspud said:


> Wondering what they will have happen with Devlin because they are still showing the Irish Ace as Cruiserweight champion! Would be class if they turned that belt into a UK version of the Cruiserweight title.


Exactly what I was thinking. Devlin just defending the cruiserweight title in NXT UK. There are certainly enough cruiserweights.


----------



## sailord

The WWE _NXT UK_ relaunch is shaping up ahead of next week's new episode on the WWE Network.
It was announced on today's episode, which will be the final show before the relaunch, that Piper Niven will challenge _NXT UK_ Women's Champion Kay Lee Ray on the September 24 show.
It was also announced today that _NXT UK_ Tag Team Champions Wolfgang and Mark Coffey of Gallus will defend their titles next week against Kenny Williams and Amir Jordan. The match was made after Gallus issued an open challenge for next week's episode, which is the first show from the new _NXT UK_ set at BT Sport TV studios in London.
​There's no word, as of this writing, on when #1 contender Ilja Dragunov will challenge _NXT UK_ Champion WALTER, but we will keep you updated. Dragunov won a Battle Royal earlier this year to earn a title shot, but that was before the COVID-19 pandemic hit. WWE has indicated that the Dragunov vs. WALTER feud will still happen.
We noted a few months back how WWE had filed to trademark the "Heritage Cup" name. It was announced on today's _NXT UK_ episode that the first-ever _NXT UK_ Heritage Cup Tournament will begin on next Thursday's show.
The eight-man tournament will feature Noam Dar, Alexander Wolfe, Flash Morgan Webster, A Kid, Dave Mastiff, Trent Seven, Joseph Conners, and a mystery man that looks to be revealed next week. It was noted that more tournament details will also be revealed next Thursday.
All matches in the Heritage Cup Tournament will be contested under British Rounds Rules. The rules announced are:

6 three minute rounds
20 second breaks between rounds
2 out of 3 falls
A pinfall, submission or count out counts as one fall
The round ends once a fall occurs
A victory is declared after winning 2 falls
A DQ or KO ends the match
Whoever leads after 6 rounds wins









New WWE NXT UK Heritage Cup Tournament And Two Title Matches Announced For Relaunch - Wrestling Inc.


The WWE NXT UK relaunch is shaping up ahead of next week’s new episode on the WWE Network. It was announced on today’s episode, which will be the final show before the relaunch, that Piper Niven will challenge NXT UK Women’s Champion Kay Lee Ray on the September 24 show. It was also announced...




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## toontownman

Pretty happy about the heritage cup tournament. Really hope its round robin rather than a simple knockout. Would be a shame to not let people get to show themselves when everyone could get a moment to shine like the cruiserweight tournament.

Was originally hoping for the inevitable secondary nxt uk mens title to be under mountevan (rounds) rules but an tournament actually makes a bit more sense rather than yet another title. This could also potentially grow yearly and have people from nxt/main roster taking part.

Either way I am glad NXT UK is getting some more identity and uniqueness to set itself apart from other brands. It is essential for viewership imo.

Having this at a certain point of year and also bringing back the 2 day UK tournament at the Royal Albert Hall that is a knockout tournament and NXT crossover would be another nice pivot point for the brand.


----------



## sailord

Liking the new look of the studio they are in. The main event match was pretty good enjoyed the whole show though was only 1 hour like the old nxt


----------



## FamousFreddy

Looking forward to seeing our Pete next week, have missed him


----------



## Piers

NXT UK is back ?
How many shows did I miss? I haven't watched since it stopped with quarantine in March.

Edit : Never mind they said it at the beginning of the show, it's the first one in six months.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I'm for a Toni Storm Heel turn on Piper


----------



## RiverFenix

DBS Jr vs Walter would eventually be a big match for NXT UK if Harry signs with WWE and sent to UK brand as expected. Could be the guy to take the title off Walter even.


----------



## toontownman

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> DBS Jr vs Walter would eventually be a big match for NXT UK if Harry signs with WWE and sent to UK brand as expected. Could be the guy to take the title off Walter even.


I hadn't seen this idea floated anywhere. He would be a big addition to that brand. I would certainly be happy with a couple of nxt or main roster stars going there for a stint. 

Quite liked the episode today. Physical first match. Nigel saying Huxely was channelling bruiser brodie, I thought he was more like the berserker. This was probably his best showing to date. 

I am going to say now, pretty deadly will wind up on the main roster and likely skipping nxt US. Great showing tonight. 

Niven vs KLR fell a little flat with me. Even though they worked hard. The lack of crowd, even not just having some wrestlers in the crowd hurt it. Glad the strap stays on KLR though. 

Thought the wildcard would be a surprise entrant to the heritage cup. Turns out it will be one of three wrestlers facing off next week. Still maybe a chance for a surprise.


----------



## Chris22

This weeks episode was great, I'm excited to see who the mystery entrant is in the Heritage Cup. Noam Dar is a babe. I honestly don't get the Walter hype and I'm just ready for a new NXT UK Champion but it ain't Illya Dragunov. I actually love Pretty Deadly, easily my favourite of the night. They have a great look and did 'pretty' well in the match and picked up a 'pretty' good win too. Niven/Kay Lee was good too in spots, the match just lacked something. I liked how Piper was showing the frustration/emotion of how she's been waiting nearly 6 months for her shot but Kay Lee Ray crafty as always found a way to retain. The interesting part for me was that Jinny was standing in the background watching Kay Lee Ray celebrate. I'm intrigued as to where that goes as Jinny is a favourite of mine.


----------



## SAMCRO

I love WALTER but the dude has a weak looking powerbomb sometimes for someone so big, i mean look at JBL's powerbomb





Sometimes WALTER hits a good powerbomb but man that one he hit on Huxley looked so weak.


----------



## toontownman

Several big additions coming from the UK scene according to this.









411MANIA | Backstage Update on WWE Signing New Names for NXT UK, Training Camp to Get Closer Look at New Talents


According to a new report by Inside the Ropes, WWE is holding a training camp and is close to signing a group of new wrestlers to the NXT UK brand.




411mania.com





If DH Smith signs in the new year as well they will really be rolling as a brand.


----------



## Chris22

The true Cruiserweight Champion returns to NXT UK next week, should be interesting. We gonna have two simultaneous Cruiserweight Champions active at the same time? Very interesting indeed. I'm actually looking forward to seeing him though.


----------



## toontownman

Chris22 said:


> We gonna have two simultaneous Cruiserweight Champions active at the same time?


The good majority of the roster could wrestle for it. It could certainly serve as a nice secondary title for the brand in the interim. 

One of the better rounds matches today. Good to see Eddie Dennis back to form. 
I am not sure why they bother with giving Samuels so much time. She is a solid hand but ultimately doesn't do anything for me. Tons of potential in Luna, Brookside and Valkyrie to bother with her. She is basically the same character as Jinny.


----------



## SAMCRO

Holy shit that Dragunov and WALTER contract signing brawl got me more hyped for their match than any feud WWE has done in a long fucking time on Raw or Smackdown. The intensity was through the fucking roof, WALTER damn near bloodied Dragunov's chest. Why can't we get feuds done this well on Raw and Smackdown?

That match next week is gonna be fucking great.


----------



## Chris22

Dragunov's chest after that scrap was wild! I kinda hope he wins next week.


----------



## SAMCRO

Chris22 said:


> Dragunov's chest after that scrap was wild! I kinda hope he wins next week.


Yeah i do too, but seeing as he already beat WALTER last week in the tag match i don't really see it happening. I really wish they hadn't done that, cause it kinda tells people WALTER aint losing by have Dragunov get a pin on him in the tag match, thats the one thing in this build i don't agree with, we never should've seen WALTER and Dagunov get their hands on each other inside the ring until their match, and they shouldn't have had WALTER get pinned by him either.

Kinda feel like they gave a bit too much of their match away by having them wrestle each other so much in the tag match.


----------



## Piers

Gotta say Pete Dunne looks a lot better than before the shutdown. Nice to see some wrestlers worked out like crazy during quarantine.


----------



## toontownman

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Gotta say Pete Dunne looks a lot better than before the shutdown. Nice to see some wrestlers worked out like crazy during quarantine.


Eddie Dennis too. Still a skinny gangly beanpole but is jacked. He must be on the T-Bar diet.


----------



## Piers

toontownman said:


> Eddie Dennis too. Still a skinny gangly beanpole but is jacked. He must be on the T-Bar diet.


Oh yeah I noticed Dennis too. But he still doesn't look intimidating at all. My colleague who's a PE teacher is bigger than him. Not sure what they see in him because his match was not that great either.


----------



## SAMCRO

Eddie Dennis has a very odd looking physique, is it just me? Something very odd looking about it, i can see why he wore a singlet for so long.


----------



## toontownman

He is just so damn lanky. He has seriously toned up though, just too skinny to be as threatening as his height presumes he should be. Loved his promo though. He is decent on the mic and decent in the ring but can't see him going anywhere further than NXT UK. TNA maybe as he is buddies with Amore.


----------



## SAMCRO

toontownman said:


> He is just so damn lanky. He has seriously toned up though, just too skinny to be as threatening as his height presumes he should be. Loved his promo though. He is decent on the mic and decent in the ring but can't see him going anywhere further than NXT UK. TNA maybe as he is buddies with Amore.


Yeah he definitely needs to put on a bit of weight or something, being tall aint that threating if you're really skinny like a beanpole. RD Evans is a good example, he's a very tall guy, but he's not threatening at all cause he's just so damn skinny, but he's never presented as a threat, he's always been a comedy/joke manager/wrestler.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

When did Dunne show up?

I'm at my brothers...I only saw the Candice & Johnny match


----------



## Outlaw91

Awesome match as I expected between Walter and Dragunov, strong style at its finest.

The wrestlers from NXT USA should study it as homework.


----------



## toontownman

Made Balor vs KoR look like a divas ballgown match.

Absolutely brutal.

Also RAMPAGE! Such a shame it's taken this long. A fantastic addition to the roster and a surefire match for Walter if they go that route.

Edit: While we are at it book Rampage vs Ciampa immediately for the next worlds collide .


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Walter/Dragunov is MOTY material.


----------



## SAMCRO

Holy shit Walter and Dragunov was brutal as fuck, Dragunov looked legit nearly dead at the end of it. My god i knew it would be brutal, but fuck i wasn't prepared for that. Definitely MOTY candidate.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

SAMCRO said:


> Holy shit Walter and Dragunov was brutal as fuck, Dragunov looked legit nearly dead at the end of it. My god i knew it would be brutal, but fuck i wasn't prepared for that. Definitely MOTY candidate.


The welts on Dragunov looked more painful than the old school blood!


----------



## Outlaw91

toontownman said:


> Made Balor vs KoR look like a divas ballgown match.
> 
> Absolutely brutal.
> 
> Also RAMPAGE! Such a shame it's taken this long. A fantastic addition to the roster and a surefire match for Walter if they go that route.
> 
> Edit: While we are at it book Rampage vs Ciampa immediately for the next worlds collide .


Wasn't he in FCW just before becoming NXT and got treated like shit?


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just watched Walter vs Dragunov...

Fucking Hell 

That is all.


----------



## Chris22

Jordan Devlin is back and he's looking a little thicc but I like it.

As for Dragunov/Walter....I was not prepared for this! This is one of the most hard hitting, stiff, rough matches I think I've ever seen! Dragunov looked dead by the end of it.

Who will be able to beat and dethrone Walter though? I honestly have no idea.


----------



## the_hound

not enough stars to rate this match, beautiful storytelling, violent, brutal , stiff and without any blood or stupid gimmicks.

outstanding


----------



## toontownman

The Wood said:


> I had a bad feeling that Jinder Mahal will win MITB from Miz and cash in on Randy Orton with help from Edge at some point. I hope I am wrong.





Outlaw91 said:


> Wasn't he in FCW just before becoming NXT and got treated like shit?


Not sure about treated like shit but they didn't rate him or Burch at the time and ultimately released them both. They came in together and got released pretty close together I think? Danny appeared more on NXT, Rampage was in FCW. Burch went to Impact and Rampage went back to the UK. 

I thought I had read ages ago that at best, he didn't enjoy his time in the states, so I was surprised when his vignette popped up but also ecstatic. Since the FCW days he became an absolute monster and king of the UK scene. I hope they see that in him rather than just an enhancement talent. He deserves it.

Wouldn't be surprised if he has Sha Samuels in tow when he debuts.


----------



## toontownman

Chris22 said:


> Who will be able to beat and dethrone Walter though? I honestly have no idea.


I was thinking that during the match and also that I would have been ok with Ilja picking up the shock win because where does Walter go now? If Dunne, Mastiff, Bate and Dragunov couldn't do it who will? Maybe Rampage or are they waiting for DH Smith, or maybe Ilja just gets a second shot at him and beats him next time? Would certainly seem like a missed opportunity to end the feud considering how many accolades the match is getting, they will surely try it again.


----------



## Outlaw91

No one can best WALTER and no one should! He's the Ring General!


----------



## Dmight

I've heard the match is great and you know what - it didn't disappointed me at all. Brutal shit, I'm glad WWE let them work their style.
Walter deserves his belt, it's a fact. Also NXT UK belt in his hands feels more prestigious than any other championship in the world.


----------



## Outlaw91

Dmight said:


> I'm glad WWE let them work their style.


WWE doesn't give a shit about what happens in the UK except for taking some few talents to NXT when they want. That's why WALTER signed and he has no desire to go to USA. I am not even sure he is signed exclusive to NXT UK. But that's also the beauty of NXT UK, they have very little WWE influence. Also most of the fans of WWE and NXT don't care about the UK brand. 

And by the way, WALTER is a real ring general, he can wrestle anyone, at almost any size and look credible, also a great trainer and a true professional.


----------



## toontownman

Nxt UK gets some eyes on it and a chance to capitalize... country goes into lockdown for a month.

Guess we dont see Meiko after all!


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

toontownman said:


> Nxt UK gets some eyes on it and a chance to capitalize... country goes into lockdown for a month.
> 
> Guess we dont see Meiko after all!


haha yeah bad timing.


----------



## toontownman

Coronavirus: Premier League and elite sports allowed to continue during four-week 'circuit break' lockdown across England


Premier League football and other elite sports will be allowed to continue during a four-week 'circuit break' lockdown which will start in England on Thursday.




www.skysports.com





Assume they would be able to be classed an elite sport (regardless of subjective opinion of the product!). So might be ok.


----------



## 304418

Having finally watched WALTER vs Ilja Dragunov, I’ll give that match the full 5 stars, minimum. What a brutal match! That was quite unexpected.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I don't watch NXT UK. I heard about the Dragunov WALTER bout through the grapevine and watched it sight unseen, no context for who Dragunov is (I've been a fan of WALTER since before he was with NXT). It's one of the best matches I've ever seen. No exaggeration this is a top 10 or 15 match of ALL TIME for me. This is a modern classic. Instant classic. I don't have enough superlatives for it. 

This is what wrestling should be, to me. It should feel like the wrestlers are legitimately trying to end the match with every manuever and every calculation. The MMA comparisons are spot in both in the level of murderous intent communicated in every strike and grapple but also in the fact that there's no real resting in this match because, like in MMA, resting is fatal. Turning your back on your opponent is fatal. Trying to pull off elaborate set up moves is fatal. Doing a big move and then stumbling around to catch your breath is fatal. These motherfuckers just went at each other. 

I didn't think anything would top Ibushi vs Taichi with only a couple of months left in 2020 but this is probably my new match of the year. 

Also DRAGUNOV is a star. This is the most physically charismatic wrestler I've seen in a long, long time. He's like a springloaded dynamite gun. He just moves so instinctively and oddly and is impossible to look away from. He gives off unhinged, enigmatic energy while also being tough as fuck. And he's a heart throb. Absolute star in the making. I pray he gets out of WWE. I NEED to see this guy mix it up with Ibushi, Jay White, Will Ospreay etc


----------



## Chris22

Just watched this week's show, I was excited to see Jinny back in the ring. She looked great and then her post match promo was pretty solid and then Piper & Kay Lee Ray came out and it was just a solid all around segment. Piper/Ray in two weeks for NXT UK Women's Championship should be good and this is most likely when Piper will finally defeat her. I just love Jinny though and want her to continue to get more involved, she should be a future champion for sure too.


----------



## Screwball

WALTER matches are a sure-fire way to get you through a pandemic.This match with Dragunov was a brutal masterpiece from two guys at the top of their game. This was a fight, a struggle that went by quick for a match of that length. Tremendous stuff. There wasn't any point when I wasn't invested in this match. They set a violent tone early and it just got more violent as it went on. They went in there to have a stiff match and they did, holy smokes.


----------



## Outlaw91

Seven vs Mastiff was pretty good but they should stop calling that move Burning Hammer and also the other wrestlers pretending to do it. All those are just torture rack facebusters. To execute a safe real Burning Hammer both should be excellent wrestlers, Kenta Kobashi knew very well that only a few people could take a move like that and therefore it was a limited number of occasions when he used it. 
I personally find it disrespectful.


----------



## toontownman

Really enjoyed this weeks episode. 

The tag division in NXT is ridiculous. While the jury is still out with the Hunt for me, Jordan and Williams looked great a couple of weeks ago, Pretty Deadly are skyrocketing, Carter and Smith are starting to grow into a great team too. That is without Moustache Mountain, Grizzled Young Vets, Imperium and we know Andrews and Flash Morgan Webster are excellent too. 

I don't know what to think about Gradwell, his new character flummoxes me. I don't quite get it, yet I don't know that I fully hate it. He looks like he has great potential though. I loved this open as a surprisingly pleasing mix of old school technical wrestling and brutality. Not sure where they go with him but Coffey came off strong again. 

Talking of confusing Saxon Huxley has shown great improvement but is he channelling bruiser brody or the Bezerker? I swear he is shouting HUSS all the time. Is it a bit weird, yes, does it work.. I don't know but there is something intriguing. 

KLR vs Viper delivered for me, nothing new but a gruelling and fun battle. Jinny and Piper feuding hopefully paves the way for Meiko to come straight in and go against KLR. I think its too soon to push Valkyrie and no-one else sticks out.

Some nice character and storyline builds and promo packages but a pretty great all round episode.


----------



## the_hound

terrific episode, I've always liked klr and vipers feud so once again the match between these two delivered.

looking forward to the next chapter


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Why are they keeping the Women's Title on KLR for so long?


----------



## toontownman

To be fair it has further legitimized her. I am ok with it. The loss doesn't help Niven but maybe they are developing her unhinged personal more? 

I just hope its Meiko next not valkyrie as it is too soon imo.


----------



## toontownman

Heritage Cup Finals today!

Heart says Seven, head says A-Kid. 

A-Kid could likely do with the rub and elevation more than Trent but Trent deserves it and something before he retires.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yea, I think Trent Seven is winning the tournament later today.

Seven really made a big deal last week of how much winning the Heritage Cup means to him, and it's hard to see them not giving him the victory here to boost up its importance (since he's THAT motivated/hungry to be the winner of the Heritage Cup).

He also made another good point last week. A-Kid is still really young, so he'll inevitably get plenty of more good opportunities to win some big accolades. However, Seven is in his late-30s though, and his time to earn some more big wins for a more accomplished career is now. Seven arguably needs this win more than A-Kid does.

I'd say that Seven takes this Heritage Cup win here.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Thought the women's division felt kinda outlaw mudshow-ish, no offense, but the Isla Dawn vs Jinny match is pretty brutal. I love how intense and vicious NXT UK can be! Does the British scene tend to be like this?


----------



## DammitChrist

Alright, please disregard my previous post  

I really thought that experience would triumph over youth here


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

DammitChrist said:


> Alright, please disregard my previous post
> 
> I really thought that experience would triumph over youth here


Same. Surprised to see it as well.
His kickout methods were bad-ass at least!


----------



## toontownman

Damn. Great final. Probably the right call AKid needs it more.


----------



## FamousFreddy

Cracking Main Event with a surprize ending.
I was hoping that Severn would win , just to acknowledge his contribution to British wrestling.
But a very entertaining match either way.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

It was cool to see A-Kid again!


----------



## toontownman

A-Man... A-MAN!


----------



## toontownman

Pretty packed show in storyline developments. NXT UK has some big promise going into 2021. 

While he is a poor mans Bezerker and very poor mans Bruiser Brodie, there is just something that slightly amuses or intrigues me with Saxon Huxley. Quite like Sam Gradwells new persona its somewhat different if not unique to what else is out there presently. I don't know if I hate it or love it but it has something. Huxley has certainly improved a country mile from the initial UK tournament. 

Trent Severn heel turn coming.. say it ain't so. It would be more upsetting than Hogan but likely without the same awesome result! One of him and Dragunov are surely turning after their promos of reinventing themselves.


----------



## Bland

NXT UK has been killing it since the restart with many good matches but mostly story development. A-Kid has been built up well in the Heritage Cup and after the promo this week, I wouldn't be overly shocked now if he actually defeats Walter. I'm not predicting he will but its not a 100% certain defeat now, especially if its in the heritage round system. I wanted Trent to win the cup but A-Kid rising and potential heel Trent coming, it's worked out well. 

Tag division is lacking credible challengers after GYV and Imporium got moved to US NXT tag division but I enjoyed The Hunt challenging this week. I can't take them as serious competition but with Eddie Dennis as manager, there was a threat. 

Women's division is OK, Jinny vs Viper will be interesting #1 contenders and I can see Jinny capturing the gold in 2021, but I wouldn't mind a transition reign from Viper from Kay Lee and then losing Jinny around April to June time. If Io ever moves up to main roster, Kay Lee would be great heel to add NXT (even though Io is now more face than heel.)


----------



## FamousFreddy

toontownman said:


> Pretty packed show in storyline developments. NXT UK has some big promise going into 2021.
> 
> While he is a poor mans Bezerker and very poor mans Bruiser Brodie, there is just something that slightly amuses or intrigues me with Saxon Huxley. Quite like Sam Gradwells new persona its somewhat different if not unique to what else is out there presently. I don't know if I hate it or love it but it has something. Huxley has certainly improved a country mile from the initial UK tournament.
> 
> Trent Severn heel turn coming.. say it ain't so. It would be more upsetting than Hogan but likely without the same awesome result! One of him and Dragunov are surely turning after their promos of reinventing themselves.


Regarding Huxley, I was thinking along similar lines. I was thinking he may do well with a Rasputin or medieval wizard persona. I certainly think there is something there to work with.


----------



## toontownman

Great episode tonight. Some interesting character and storyline developments again.

Carter looked great. Dars talk show segment was better and less awkward. Pretty english segment but fun. 

Going to be a great year in NXT UK imo. So much improvement from this brand and so many people in it. Huxley and Gradwells transformation and improvements are really encouraging.


----------



## Chris22

I loved the show this week, I think it flowed excellently. I'm happy that Jinny is new #1 contender but I really don't know where that leaves Piper Niven as I thought she was gonna beat Kay Lee Ray so many times. I'm stoked for Jinny though as she's one of my favourites, I hope 2021 will be her year.

SuperNova Sessions with Noam Dar was a decent segment, he's pretty funny & it was a great way to introduce Ben Carter...not Ben Carpenter lol. The segment lead to Ben Carter making his debut 'a week early' and having a very solid match with Jordan Devlin.


----------



## Piers

I might have missed something, why is Devlin still the cruiserweight champion if Escobar has the belt too ?


----------



## TD Stinger

Don't really watch NXT UK outside of a few matches here and there but I did see Ben Carter's debut. Pretty solid stuff.

Hopefully when the world starts getting back to normal (whenever that is) he could get on a bigger stage like main NXT and beyond.


----------



## sailord

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I might have missed something, why is Devlin still the cruiserweight champion if Escobar has the belt too ?


Because Devlin was never stripped and didn't get stripped because of what's going on. Escobar was basically supposed to be a interim champion like what they do in ufc but overtime they got rid of the intern part just called Escobar the cw champ. They really should be doing Escobar vs Devlin to unify the belts. Unless they are just going to have 2 belts on both nxt


----------



## DammitChrist

I actually don't mind there being 2 belts tbh.

The NXT Cruiserweight title that has Jordan Devlin as the holder gives NXT UK another championship for wrestlers to fight for in the midcard.

The NXT Cruiserweight title that has Santos Escobar as the holder gives the cruiserweights in the United States (from 205 Live OR NXT) a championship to fight for in the meantime. 

However, they really should rename one of those championships :lol


----------



## Bland

Yh I think they originally planned to unify the belts last year due to Santos being interum but both shows having a CW title actually works out pretty well so they have left it lol

They definitely need to change the name of UK version though whether it's just NXT UK Cruiserweight or even better, have Devlin announcd it as the NXT Junior Heavyweight in homage to Japan & Balor. That way they could even copy Japan and make a smaller, silver version of the NXT UK title or create a version of cruiserweight title that has centre of the UK title etc. Either way, it needs a name change. 

Heritage Cup wasn't a bad idea either and I like the rules but I think a title instead of a cup may of been better unless it's an end of year tournament with winner getting World title shot like A Kid vs Walter next week and trophy disappears until next fall.


----------



## Chris22

Walter has to have the most legit, realistic matches in all of wrestling today. Every time I watch his matches, just the sounds of some of the shots get me so shook. He can take back as good as he gives too. The way A-Kid had to constantly dodge him and think of counters, another solid match.

Kay Lee Ray Vs. Jinny next week and I'm just hoping Jinny wins and becomes the new NXT UK Women's Champion. It's no secret that Jinny is one of my faves on the whole roster, I want her to have a great year although I thought Piper Niven was definitely gonna beat KLR several times and that didn't happen so...I can only hope.

I definitely feel like we'll have new NXT UK Tag Champions soon too. Whoever wins the 4-way contenders match in two weeks should definitely become the new champions. It's a toss up between The Hunt & Pretty Deadly. I'm hoping for Pretty Deadly.


----------



## TD Stinger

Only watched the women's promo and the main event. Jinny vs. KLR is a weird match because it's heel vs. hell (I think?) but both women play their characters well, I'll give them that.

And the main event was just what I expect from a guy like Walter. A-Kid had a good game plan and tried to fight back but Walter is just too big and too good. I just wonder at this point who would beat Walter for that title.


----------



## toontownman

Fully expect Niven to interfere next week to set up the fatal 3 way. Ha.

Loved the Ed Harvery/Sha Samuels nonsense. Nice dig at the nxt/wwe renaming habit. He looked strong but was always going to lose. Quite a bit of solid depth on the brand now but hard to know what to do with them all. They probably need a stable before too long. Imperium is hamstrung with half of the group in the states. 

Continue to be impressed with Gradwell. He continues to perplex me in his oddity but a stack of potential. Much like Samuels/huxley/mastiff and many others there isnt a very clear path for where they can go. It's all fun but there needs to be something to work towards, be it a title or special event.


----------



## Outlaw91

The title match happened a little too soon for my liking,they should have built up A-Kid a little more but he was never going to win the title anyway. The match was what I expected from it.

Any chance to bring in one of Walter's foes from the past? David Starr trying again to get his first win over Walter?
Is Tommy End/Aleister Black an option? 
I would prefer ZSJ or Osprey but they are too big in NJPW so this could happen.


----------



## thorwold

Liked that main event a LOT. Wish it was a little longer, but they both worked it brilliantly.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Great super physical main event


----------



## Outlaw91

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Great super physical main event


Walter would fit very well in the era of shooters or at least in the AJPW golden era.


----------



## Piers

Very happy to see Walter back. I would pay just to see him steamroll through the whole 205 roster.


----------



## SAMCRO

God they need to get that belt off Kay Lee Ray, its ridiculous shes held it this long as if shes so far above the other women like WALTER is in the mens division which shes not. I'm not the biggest Jinny fan but Jinny needs to win that belt, i'm betting she'd be way more more entertaining as a champion than Kay Lee Ray has been.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Have Kay Lee Ray drop the Women's Title to Jinny

Have her come to NXT


----------



## Chris22

KLR/Jinny was a great back and forth match, at times quite physical but ended via distraction/interference. I really thought that Jinny could have possibly won as they had nearly all of the women's division watching on the fan screens so it seemed like something huge like a title change was gonna happen. During the match the screens messed up and went black with a video popping up for a few seconds which I'm assuming was Aoife Valkyrie? It was hard to make out who it was though. Maybe she'll be the one eventually beat KLR? I really don't know anymore! I'd rather Jinny have won though but we'll just have to see what happens over the next few weeks.

The men's action was kinda meh this week. Rampage Brown got another win and Amir Jordan got an upset victory over Tyson T-Bone. Keeny King didn't look too amused for him though, he was kinda taken back by the fact Amir Jordan won. Dragunov went a bit crazy during the end of his match with Starz and then seemed very upset after when he calmed down.

Next week's show should be good with the 4-way tag elimination match & it looks like we're getting Gradwell/Carter too.


----------



## Outlaw91

pretty boring show, KLR still champ...


----------



## toontownman

I enjoyed the mens matches tbh. Quick but fun hoss match to start. Starz actually getting to show some potential and the start of a dragunov crazed heel/tweener turn.

I liked Kenny and Amir as a tag team so it's a shame they are about to split. I however like the storyline they are telling. Amir is likeable and Kenny plays a nice jealous heel. Maybe a bit too much like Noam Dar but maybe they will reunite? 

Womens match was fun, I agree KLR time is up although she is the best in the division imo. I was expecting Niven to interrupt and set up a 3 way and the actual change. As it is I assume they are waiting for Meiko to waltz in and take the strap from her...or whomever the mystery women in the interrupting video was. It is too soon for Aoife imo. I hope they don't rush the strap on her. They have a lot of really cool parts to the womens division but the division needs building within itself.

They have done a terrific job building the validity of the mens division. It wasn't that long ago it was British Strong Style and a bunch of unknowns and jobbers. Imperium and Gallus started changing the game, they built up Dragunov and A-Kid who now seem legit stars of the show. Carter and Brown already looking fantastic then the growth of the tag division and repackaging and improvement in people like Huxley, Gradwell and T-Bone. Hopefully they can build some storylines and package the female roster as strong. Beyond the feud of the month with KLR its a bit barren. I like the potential of more Xia Brookside at least.


----------



## Chris22

Kay Lee Ray asked for the best in the world and Meiko Satomura announces that's she coming the NXT UK, the matches will no doubt be great but will Meiko take the title on her first shot? It seems likely with the way they have promoted her. It sucks for Piper, Aoife, Jinny & others in the division that someone is gonna just arrive and leap frog them but we see it all the time in wrestling I guess.

Interested by the Devlin/Seven feud that kicked off this week, how much does Seven actually weigh or how much is he announced as weighing? I didn't expect this challenge for Devlin at all so it's interesting to see Seven cutting weight to qualify. Devlin has held the Cruiserweight Championship for one year now and I don't really see him losing anytime soon.

Sam Gradwell is so funny on the mic, I enjoy him a lot. "Benny Bobs", "P.E shorts" & "pretty little firework" was so funny. The match itself was a great match, started off with some great back and forth holds and reversals and then broke down into a regular hard hitting match. Ben Carter seems to make quite a believable babyface and Sam's physique is great. He definitely takes care of himself.

Another great showcase for Sha Samuels, they are building him nicely. He's a beast in the ring and very vocal. I'm not sure if I like his ring gear or not but...I think he's pretty hot.

Fatal 4 Way Elimination tag team match was amazing, all teams looked great except for The Hunt but just because they were eliminated first & didn't really do much in the match, the other 3 teams killed it though. I liked how there was a lot teams tagging in other teams which makes sense due to the rules. You don't want your team to stay in the match and take damage, you'd rather the other teams be legal and possibly get eliminated to survive. There was some great multi man spots which came off great, just solid tag team action overall. The finish was shady due to interference but sets up stories going forward which is good. I'm so glad that Pretty Deadly won, I just think they are awesome. I also loved how Gallus were literally eating popcorn while they were watching the match!

Hopefully we get some new champions soon, most likely a new Women's Champion & Tag Team Champions. I still have tickets to NXT Dublin too which keeps getting pushed back, we could have got a refund ages ago but we've just kept them because why not?


----------



## toontownman

This is the A show! 

It is blatantly not, but it is still my most enjoyable watch of the week. Agree with all the above.



Chris22 said:


> how much does Seven actually weigh


216lbs. This was a nice twist I wasn't expecting. I love this potential story and I think Seven wins the title to be honest, even if Devlin wins it back not long after, because we have to see Escobar vs Devlin surely at some point! Maybe the ship has sailed. They can't both hold the titles until they can wrestler each other. I do think Seven needs it, he has been the nearly man too much. 

I don't know how Gradwell will translate to audiences outside the UK, I was intrigued but unsure up until this week. He has broken me. A bit like Seven he has been on the receiving end of too many losses but I see HUGE potential in him. He is starting to remind me of Wade Barrett on the mic, he is clearly very talented in the ring and has a great look. Big future if he continues to advance the way he has since his return. 

Surely we have a UK Takeover or similar event on the horizon. I think the Dublin one will be held off until crowds can safely attend. They are nearly primed. I think we will see all the titles change hands except Walter's. I think they are building Sha Samuels to feud with Rampage before he reaches Walter. Maybe the new NXT Imperium storyline is building towards the title being defended in the states or a one off challenger being a filler until Rampage is sufficiently built. 

Pretty Deadly vs Gallus
Devlin vs Seven
Meiko vs KLR

Given how strong the roster is building they might be wise to do some type of gimmick match that isn't a battle royal to involve the likes of Samuels, Dragunov, AKid, Bate, Mastiff, Brown, Coffey, Dar etc. that have been built up strong to merit being on a card but likely won't get near the next one.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

NXT UK is probably the most frustrating of the bigger shows. They probably have the best roster in WWE (aside from maybe Smackdown) but often can’t do much with it. WALTER being WALTER is carrying it right now.


----------



## Piers

Devlin is great.


----------



## TD Stinger

Saw that Meiko is debuting next week. Will definitely tune in for that.


----------



## Dolorian

*NXT UK Preview for February 11, 2021*

*Meiko Satomura debut match, Tag Team Street Fight highlight must-see edition of NXT UK







*

Widely heralded around the globe as a pioneer and one of the most innovative competitors to ever step between the ropes, Meiko Satomura is primed for her NXT UK debut match.

Satomura, who possesses an extraordinary ring IQ and a devasting array of kicks, has claimed championship gold all over the globe and will undoubtedly have similar goals in NXT UK.

In a brief tenure with WWE in 2018, Satomura turned heads during the second Mae Young Classic, capturing victories against Killer Kelly, Mercedes Martinez, and Kayden Carter before narrowly being edged by eventual tournament winner Toni Storm in the semifinals.

Still, a victory in her debut match is anything but a foregone conclusion, as she’ll be opposed by Isla Dawn, a fiery competitor who can boast victories over the likes of Xia Brookside and Nina Samuels.

Additionally, a traditional tag team bout just won’t cut it for NXT UK’s main event, which pits Mark Andrews and Flash Morgan Webster against Primate and Wild Boar in a lawless Street Fight. This barbaric stipulation was seemingly the only choice, especially since both tandems have spent the last several months affecting each other’s NXT UK Tag Team Championship aspirations by interfering in one another’s matches.

Both teams want to get back in title contention, but will anyone be left standing in what is certain to be a grisly collision?

Plus, Noam Dar welcomes Sha Samuels to the latest edition of “Supernova Sessions,” and Piper Niven is set to take on Amale.

...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359844506271690756


----------



## TD Stinger

Haven't kept up with NXT UK the last few weeks but will for sure watch for Meiko's debut.


----------



## Asuka842

Report: WWE signs Millie McKenzie to NXT UK brand


talkSPORT understands that WWE has signed Millie McKenzie to the NXT UK brand. The 20 year old worked with the brand in it’s early days and was apart of the tournament to crown the first ever…




talksport.com





Millie McKenzie might have signed with them.


----------



## toontownman

Was reported a month or so ago so I would take this as confirmed. Talk sport has become a big ally of wwe in the UK, so I'd expect this to be the exclusive it says it is. 

Hope they sign Sadie Gibbs. Surprised they havent given her potential.


----------



## Skermac

I like nxt uk but only 2 wrestlers, Jinny and Xia Brookside


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362501921723080708


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I really don't get the point of the 'British Rounds' rules matches. It just seems really weird and breaks up any sense of match flow, I'm not a fan of it.

Also, A-Kid is insanely hot. Holy shit.


----------



## toontownman

Reservoir Angel said:


> I really don't get the point of the 'British Rounds' rules matches. It just seems really weird and breaks up any sense of match flow, I'm not a fan of it.
> 
> Also, A-Kid is insanely hot. Holy shit.


It's a pretty big part of UK wrestling history dating back to the late 1940's. It's worth a google of Lord Mountevans rules and background for some perspective.

I can see how it can be jarring to those coming into it for the first time. Likewise how so many older fans in the UK detested the focus away from technical to glam and showbiz of US wrestling when it started getting big in the UK during the 80s.

I don't think there have been enough bangers as I thought there would be and they haven't fully done the format justice yet. It plays on a different psychology and more traditional boxing/fighting format ie A Kid tapping early so less damage was done to survive in later rounds. Its essentially a best 2/3 falls match with breaks. It can be better than the majority of matches they have put together though imo.

I am still pretty ecstatic they are using it and hope they get a belt so A-kid doesnt need to haul the trophy everywhere lol. 

Each brand needs identity and something of their own to set it a part. Makes me wonder if they will incorporate kushti into NXT India down the line. The more unique PPV, tournaments, gimmicks each brand can have for themselves the better.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

toontownman said:


> It's a pretty big part of UK wrestling history dating back to the late 1940's. It's worth a google of Lord Mountevans rules and background for some perspective.
> 
> I can see how it can be jarring to those coming into it for the first time. Likewise how so many older fans in the UK detested the focus away from technical to glam and showbiz of US wrestling when it started getting big in the UK during the 80s.
> 
> I don't think there have been enough bangers as I thought there would be and they haven't fully done the format justice yet. It plays on a different psychology and more traditional boxing/fighting format ie A Kid tapping early so less damage was done to survive in later rounds. Its essentially a best 2/3 falls match with breaks. It can be better than the majority of matches they have put together though imo.
> 
> I am still pretty ecstatic they are using it and hope they get a belt so A-kid doesnt need to haul the trophy everywhere lol.
> 
> Each brand needs identity and something of their own to set it a part. Makes me wonder if they will incorporate kushti into NXT India down the line. The more unique PPV, tournaments, gimmicks each brand can have for themselves the better.


I'll admit this was my first time ever seeing it. I'm not saying A-Kid vs Sha Samuels was a bad match, it was just the format of it was jarring. I can see the appeal of it, it'll probably just take me a couple of goes watching matches to really get into it properly because it plays out and flows differently from what I'm used to.

And yeah a belt would be better than the huge trophy. What with the NXT United Kingdom Championship not being a 'champion is on TV every week' kind of affair having a second men's singles championship would probably be a good idea, and "British Rounds Champion" does have kind of a ring to it.


----------



## toontownman

Yeah it is definitely different and takes getting used to!

I wonder how long the cruiserweight title will stick too. Hopefully long enough to see Devlin vs Escobar. Feel like trent seven will beat Devlin though before they get the chance!


----------



## Bland

Another good show this week, although I had no interest in Coffey vs Brown as Joe coffey doesn't interest me one bit.

I agree with everyone about hoping Heritage Cup ends up as a Heritage Championship belt, can easily be booked storyline wise by having a heel destroy the trophy eg. Sha Samuels is perfect for this. I quite like the round based system. Impact tried with Grand Championship years back but NXT UK have done a so much better job with Heritage Cup.


I'm loving the way they are build the show to as it feels like old NXT where each week is a fitting main event and tag, women's and men's titles get equal build which also helps keep Walter a special attraction to as he should be 1 appearance per month/Taping.


----------



## SAMCRO

Sha Samuels NEEDS a new attire, good lord that giant black diaper with suspenders looks horrid, how you gonna wear a pair of fucking suspenders with trunks?


----------



## Dolorian

*NXT UK Preview for February 25, 2021*










*Pretty Deadly to challenge Gallus*

After months of bad blood, Gallus and Pretty Deadly finally collide for the NXT UK Tag Team Titles, which have been held by Mark Coffey and Wolfgang for well over a year.

Coffey and Wolfgang, who unseated Flash Morgan Webster and Mark Andrews to win the titles all the way back in October 2019, have out-brawled several tough challengers during their championship reign, including Primate and Wild Boar, Danny Burch and Oney Lorcan, and Fabian Aichner and Marcel Barthel.

Pretty Deadly seemingly face an uphill battle to dethrone the titleholders, though Lewis Howley and Sam Stoker have enjoyed a hot streak of their own in recent weeks, most notably earning their upcoming title bout by emerging triumphant in a Four-Way Elimination Tag Team Match against Webster and Andrews, Primate and Wild Boar, and Ashton Smith and Oliver Carter.










*Brookside to collide with Samuels on NXT UK*

Xia Brookside and Nina Samuels can each boast a victory over the other, though the stakes have been significantly raised for the rubber match, as the loser will have to become the winner’s personal assistant for a month.

Samuels has been on a recent crusade, repeatedly insisting that “all a Brookside is good for is carrying my bags.” She’ll have a chance to turn her fantasy into reality with a victory over Xia, though it’s worth nothing that Samuels’ recent victory over her rival became shrouded in controversy when she struck her with a handbag to claim the pinfall.

Also, Tyler Bate is set for a tussle with Bailey Matthews, while Aoife Valkyrie and Lana Austin will collide.


----------



## Krysis

Will this be Bailey Matthews debut?


----------



## Dolorian

I think this is where KLR drops the title, she is very much ready to move to the main NXT show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365035025415159811


----------



## SAMCRO

Is A-Kid's theme song available anywhere? he may have my favorite them in all of WWE right now.


----------



## toontownman

Dolorian said:


> I think this is where KLR drops the title, she is very much ready to move to the main NXT show.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365035025415159811


You would think so. Only nagging thing in my mind is do they do two title changes in two weeks? Don't rule out some frustrating Shenanigans, KLR walking out or cheating to retain to draw out a longer feud.

Overall another really great hour of viewing. It is hard to see the change as it happens gradually week to week but the show is a different animal to even a year ago. Despite the hiatus they have made up for lost time. Excited for lucky kid and the other new faces waiting in the wings. 

Love Pretty Deadly winning. They are stars in waiting. Gallus have been better than expected too. 

Aofie looked great, not sure about the confidence gimmick, are they teasing a heel turn? Nice to see Lana Austin.

Lastly Bailey Matthews was a revelation, uncannily like a younger version of his dad. A real throwback with some huge potential.


----------



## Dolorian

toontownman said:


> You would think so. Only nagging thing in my mind is do they do two title changes in two weeks? Don't rule out some frustrating Shenanigans, KLR walking out or cheating to retain to draw out a longer feud.


Definitely can't rule out KLR retaining, it could potentially help with the feud if she does and then loses it in the following match. We'll see how it goes. In any case I look forward to seeing KLR on main NXT.


----------



## TD Stinger

Check out a couple of thing from this week's episode. Baily Matthews (Regal's kid) looked pretty good in his debut against Bate. He'll be one to watch out. Aoife Valkyrie feels like the Ember Moon of NXT UK as in someone with the big fancy entrance but at the same time feels like a normal wrestler. Didn't really watch the main event and honestly have never really watched Pretty Deadly. Maybe I should start.

Will definitely try to tune in unspoiled next week for KLR vs. Meiko.


----------



## Dolorian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367535315158761476

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367495551583936514


----------



## Dolorian

KLR is unstoppable


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367582855786856451


----------



## Chris22

KLR/Meiko was a good match, nothing spectacular but I really don't know who will be able to defeat KLR. I'm looking forward to seeing Teoman debut next week.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

KLR Shows respect


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367583024234307584


----------



## Dolorian

Chris22 said:


> KLR/Meiko was a good match, nothing spectacular but I really don't know who will be able to defeat KLR.


Same, I really don't see anyone in that division right now as a good pick to dethrone KLR.


----------



## TD Stinger

Caught the main event. KLR and Meiko had a great match, possibly my favorite women's match this year. Loved all the back and forth action. Just makes you wonder who is going to beat KLR for that thing now.


----------



## SAMCRO

It was a great match, but Meiko should've won, cause now who else in that division is better than Meiko and more deserving than her to take the title off KLR? Theres no one, KLR should've lost and moved to NXT or the main roster, shes literally beaten every top female in that division.


----------



## toontownman

They are building Valkyrie up for that spot for sure. Would seem rushed to happen right away though. 

Let's also not forget millie is signed. A bragging KLR having done it all, saying yet again she has beaten everyone.. enter McKenzie who takes the title. She would be made off the bat and can both absolutely own it and has the skills to back it up. Being seen to beat KLR after this run and after beating Meiko. It makes sense to legitimize her.

Side note. Gradwell excels again, still not sure where they are going with him but he is money. Always enjoy carter/smith and amir/Williams.

Zen bate needs to be exterminated!

Also this mixed match, is it really the first mixed match they have done? It's not really a big deal or are they actually going to have men vs women in this mixed tag to make it historic?


----------



## TD Stinger

I've seen a bit of Aoife Valykrie. She seems to have a bit of "Ember Moon" syndrome going on. What I mean is that when you watched Ember when she first debuted, they hyped her up as this woman of mystery with mystique. The entrance showed that, but by the time she got to the ring she was just a normal woman.

Aofie feels similar. Cool entrance and all and not bad in the ring but the in ring work doesn't seem to match the entrance, if that makes sense.


----------



## Dolorian

NXT UK Preview for March 11, 2021










*Niven and Starz to battle Jinny and Conners in Mixed Tag Team Match*

Though their partnership caught the NXT UK Universe off guard, Jinny and Joseph Conners haven’t missed a beat since joining forces. In recent weeks, they’ve even teed each other up for singles wins with some timely distractions, but this Thursday’s edition of NXT UK will mark the first time that they’ve entered a match as partners.

They’ll be opposed by Piper Niven, who was defeated by Jinny several weeks ago thanks to an assist from Conners, as well Jack Starz, who was recruited to the bout by Niven. Which pairing will emerge triumphant in what seems certain to be a spirited Mixed Tag Team Match?

Tyler Bate may have embraced a new Zen lifestyle, but that doesn’t mean he’s going to shy away from a dangerous match against a deadly opponent. Instead, the first-ever NXT UK Champion will collide with Dave Mastiff in a Heritage Cup Rules Match. In Bate’s perfect world, he’ll score an impressive win against his powerful foe and strengthen his cause for a Heritage Cup Championship Match against A-Kid, something which he has already cited as his long-term goal.

But has Bate bitten off more than he can chew by agreeing to a barbaric stipulation against Mastiff, who seems likely to thrive in such a wildly unpredictable environment? Plus, Kenny Williams and Amir Jordan seek their second win in as many weeks when they take on the high-flying tandem of Mark Andrews and Flash Morgan Webster, while Danny Jones is primed to battle Teoman in a singles bout.


----------



## Outlaw91

Good idea with these British wrestling rules matches. It give them some special vibes, like the pure rules matches in RoH.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370119785883795458

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bland

I love the backstage offsite videos. Looks like Tyson T Bone is with Primate and Eddie Dennis as they seemed to take out Wild Boar. I do like Tyson so him in an aggressive team with Primate (who excelled in WCPW) could have potential especially with Dennis as their evil manager.

Like Gallus recollecting around the pool table to 

NXT UK has become a great watch and like classic NXT where 1hr time fits perfect as you don't get to much from the small roster but enough so each division gets a showcase and champions aren't needed every week.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I remember when I first got back into watching NXT UK and they'd introduced the British Rounds matches for the Heritage Cup while I'd been away from it and I complained that I don't really 'get' the whole deal with it and it felt like just a weirdly obtuse way of having a match.

Bate/Mastiff was only the second such match I've ever seen and already I'm warming up to it as a way of making matches feel unique and create some interesting in-ring stories and drama that wouldn't have felt the same if it had played out in a standard match.


----------



## toontownman

So Devlin was shown at the Airport with his title last Wednesday on NXT. Yet on the bump he will be wrestling Trent Seven tomorrow on NXT UK for the title. Are they going to bother explaining?

Actually hope he drops it to Seven tomorrow and comes to NXT to beat Escobar rather than a unification match. Feels like a bit of a stupid give away he will win though with the airport promo.


----------



## TD Stinger

Saw some stuff from the latest episode. Nathan Frazier (Ben Carter) has a bright future. He's just non stop action. Sometimes too much, looked like he spiked himself at one point, lol. But he'll be a future CW Champion at least.

The main event was really good too. Seven's Top Rope Dragon Suplex was one of the best spots I've seen recently.


----------



## toontownman

Real disappointment the way they are treating and not addressing consistency with both the Devlin and Walter storylines in NXT US and UK. 

They spoiled the Trent Severn match which was set up really well by having Devlin show up in the US the night before. Now Walter who has the belt is wrestling in the US at takeover either the night before of same day as he will be fighting Rampage for the UK title. He already has the title with him in the U.S. so have they spoiled that match too?

Either present NXT UK as pre-taped and stop pretending it isn't with weekly commentary/promos etc. or do a better job being consistent in the story telling. It is pissing on the (imo) magnificent work NXT UK has done since returning last fall.


----------



## Dolorian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375145458817978372


----------



## toontownman

Gradwell is the UK King Corbin. Much better on the mic and in the ring but what the hell are they doing with him? 

Not the end of the world but I feel he needs some actual clean wins in these type of matches to build credibility.

Super nova sessions was the most english promo spot ever this week. It was like eastenders.

Not sure what the end game is for Isla dawn but I hope its decent. It's high time for a womens power stable. Probably better in nxt US though.

Bobbi Tyler seems like a good addition if true.

Morell and Jones are the best jobbers ever. Give them a contract already. Classic UK style with a modern twist, good height and are surely a couple of good long term projects


----------



## americanoutlaw

Wonder if they still thinking of adding Davey Boy Smith Jr. to NXTUk


----------



## toontownman

americanoutlaw said:


> Wonder if they still thinking of adding Davey Boy Smith Jr. to NXTUk


Reckon there will be a fair bit of fluid movement with wrestlers between the brands once we get over the hump and flights get going better. 

Seems like we will see an Imperium vs Thatcher, Ciampa, Drake and Dain program for a little while in the states.


----------



## Asuka842

Yeah, Millie is here.


----------



## TD Stinger

Millie has impressed me when I've seen her lately. A great addition to their women's division.


----------



## toontownman

The nxt uk womens division is getting stacked. Love it. 

Not sure where Kenny or Amir go after their upcoming feud. Kenny joining dar/Samuel's maybe and jordan making a heritage cup run? Both are very talented and Amir has enough charisma and likeability to be a plucky underdog.

Real shame it looks like prelude will only be a regular hour episode with a name. Hopefully it's an hour and a half at least. Looks unlikely with only 3 matches. Hopefully a UK Takeover is on the horizon. There is too much talent in that roster to not have a ppv in well over a year and nearly 8 months post pandemic.

Still annoyed at the Walter vs Ciampa match which is taking away the gloss of his match with rampage. Super stupid planning. Either Rampage doesn't win and it seems obviously spoiled because walter is in the states the night before or there is even less logic If he wins and we are supposed to believe Walter got back to England and wrestle 12 hours later. Guess he has an excuse If he loses lol.


----------



## Dolorian

Tomorrow is NXT UK Prelude which is very much a PPV of sorts so it has it's own thread here:









NXT UK Prelude: Discussion Thread


Thursday, April 8 on Peacock in the U.S. and the WWE Network everywhere else. WALTER (c) vs. Rampage Brown - NXT UK Championship WALTER asked Johnny Saint to look the world over to find a worthy challenger. But it turns out the toughest potential foe was standing right here in NXT UK. The...




www.wrestlingforum.com





I'll be closing this thread until Friday in order to keep the discussion for the show on that thread.


----------



## ProWresBlog

Decent episode this week. Nothing must see though.


----------



## Piers

This show desperately needs gimmicks. No one stands out except Walter thanks to his presence and Dragunov because he has red lenses.


----------



## Chris22

They Call Him Y2J said:


> This show desperately needs gimmicks. No one stands out except Walter thanks to his presence and Dragunov because he has red lenses.


The only other person on the brand that has some sort of character is Isla Dawn with her white/dark witch character. She also has a unique look that makes her stand out from everyone else in their women's division. I also like her entrance and theme music, as soon as it starts it kinda changes the atmosphere and she has decent presence that will only improve with time.


----------



## Krysis

Anyone else think this show needs to be 2 hours? They have so many people on their roster it feels like they only wrestle once a month if lucky.


----------



## toontownman

Krysis said:


> Anyone else think this show needs to be 2 hours? They have so many people on their roster it feels like they only wrestle once a month if lucky.


I'd love it as 2 hours. Don't know that is the best thing for it though even with the roster they have quietly amassed. Doubt there are enough people that would watch a 2 hour show.

I like how they pack a 1 hour show and it's a nice alternative to the 2 hour shows or god forbid 3 hours of raw. Like all shows if it is written and structured well 3 hours or 1 hours can be hugely effective. The do that now in nxt uk imo.

What NXT UK surely needs are some PPVs. Dublin now officially cancelled, they havent had one in over a year.


----------



## RFalcao

Edit: Wrong thread


----------



## Krysis

The last show was Meh. Next week seems to ramp things up tho. Womens contender Gauntlet, Frazer v Noam Heritage rules and Rampage v Coffey. Not a bad line up


----------



## Krysis

Wonder if Amir is coming to NXT Prime


----------



## toontownman

Krysis said:


> Wonder if Amir is coming to NXT Prime


Hope so. He is likeable. Maybe he needs surgery or a break. Can see him on 205.


----------



## Piers

Was Mastiff legit injured?


----------



## ProWresBlog

Krysis said:


> Anyone else think this show needs to be 2 hours? They have so many people on their roster it feels like they only wrestle once a month if lucky.


It's a double edged sword.

A second hour would give more people in-ring time and would help people improve quicker, but it would also mean lesser quality shows and it would mean having to watch another hour of wrestling every week, which isn't good.


----------



## Chris22

Yeah, I could definitely see Amir Jordan showing up on 205Live.

Does anyone think Kay Lee Ray will lose her title soon? I think they were holding out to do big title changes for NXT Dublin but now that that's cancelled and no other NXT UK Takeover in sight I think she finally loses it. I still don't have a clue about when Walter is losing though...


----------



## toontownman

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Was Mastiff legit injured?


I wondered about that one. It was quite random. No storyline follow up either. Was he concussed? Nicely done if it was a work because I have no idea lol


Chris22 said:


> Yeah, I could definitely see Amir Jordan showing up on 205Live.
> 
> Does anyone think Kay Lee Ray will lose her title soon?


Almost certain Mckenzie wins tomorrow then goes on to win it from her.... unless the Xia injury leads to someone new _Bea_ 

If we don't see DH Smith within a week or two I think we will see Balor vs Walter at In Your House. Really want an NXT UK Takeover though. Its beyond ridiculous at this point. I don't even care if they don't dress up BT Studios, just give me a UK 2 hour special already.


----------



## Chris22

The women's gauntlet match was actually really good. I just knew Meiko would replace Xia as soon she was attacked backstage. Isla Dawn came out of this match looking great, she was definitely the star of the match. I really think Kay Lee Ray's reign is coming to an end. We desperately need a new NXT UK Women's Champion.


----------



## americanoutlaw

Looks like Bea Priestley i is NXT UK bound


----------



## toontownman

Chris22 said:


> The women's gauntlet match was actually really good. I just knew Meiko would replace Xia as soon she was attacked backstage. Isla Dawn came out of this match looking great, she was definitely the star of the match. I really think Kay Lee Ray's reign is coming to an end. We desperately need a new NXT UK Women's Champion.


I would have preferred Aoffie to get the spot and push. They already did Meiko and KLR. While its completely believable and legit having Meiko champ its a boring and predictable approach. Seems invetiable KLR then pops up on NXT Prime. I hope she skips and goes to the Main Roster tbh.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393578172533428227

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bland

I to would of preferred a new opponent for KLR but main advantage of Meiko winning and potentially dethroning Kay Lee is that it's instantly a credible champion and add a women's legend to the titles history. Hopefully they keep her face and have Xia feud with Isla, and I wouldn't mind Millie McKenzie being the next longterm champion with Meiko just getting a transition reign from KLR to Millie. Hoping Bea Priestley arrives this year. 

KLR is good enough to go straight to main roster but guarantee she heads to NXT first and would actually be a great opponent for Io, Raquel and Frank Monet.


----------



## toontownman

That whole female roster is stacked.

Even without Amale and Xia:

Valkyrie has a ton of potential 
Stevie Turner likewise
McKenzie is fantastic.
Jinny/Piper/KLR/Meiko we already know about.
Also think Dani Luni has a high upside.

Nina Samuel's and Isla do nothing for me but are solid hands. Candy floss is the only real unknown. 

If Bea Preistley also joins it's even stronger.


----------



## HBurns

I've really been enjoying these Heritage Cup matches lately. A-Kid with some of the most impressive countering I've seen in some time. Loved the drama at the end of Rd. 5 with Bate nearly getting the towel thrown and coming back to win it in the final.


----------



## Piers

What happened to Nina ? Did I miss something or did she just stop being Xia's slave and disappear?


----------



## TD Stinger

Haven't watched the last few episodes though I have heard good things about Bate vs. A-Kid. And it seems like they've set up KLR vs. Meiko 2 which is nice. Very much enjoyed their 1st match. If this is the end of KLR's reign I still want to see her in main NXT. No offense to NXT UK, but she's too good not to be at a higher level with more exposure.

Their women's division does seem to beating up with women like KLR, Meiko, Valkyrie, Millie, and a potential Bea Priestly as well.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Imperium is the best thing going on NXT UK


----------



## toontownman

Cracking episode of pure wrestling. This is my favourite Pure Wrestling show. 

While oddly missing a womens match what was on show this week was great techincal wrestling and hard hitting stuff. The opener was an absolute banger.


----------



## Asuka842

Another great match. The Final Boss has finally assumed her rightful place.

I kind of want KLR to go to NXT, or even MR. She’s done all there is to do in NXT UK and she deserves to be able to show how awesome she is on a bigger stage now.


----------



## TD Stinger

Saw KLR vs. Meiko II. A great match. You do wonder what this means for KLR's future. I don't know what thoughts she has about moving to the US but that title reign defined her existence for so long in the UK that it just feels like it's time to move onto bigger and better things. She's too good to not move onto bigger and better things. She's someone who if they wanted and knew what they were doing could be feuding with Sasha Banks on SD tomorrow.


----------



## SAMCRO

KLR really needs to go to NXT, shes beaten all the women on NXT UK and has dominated the division for 600 plus days, after a reign like that its best to move on to a new show with a new crop of competition. By no means should she ever go to the main roster though, she'd be booked like utter shit there, with her thick Scottish accent, not being blonde and not having much of a figure she'd be screwed.


----------



## toontownman

Put her straight on Smackdown imo. She would be immense there. Pointless wasting time in a very crowded nxt US.


----------



## SAMCRO

toontownman said:


> Put her straight on Smackdown imo. She would be immense there. Pointless wasting time in a very crowded nxt US.


I'd love that if she would get a fair chance there, but again i seriously doubt she'd be successful on the main roster, Dunn would listen to her thick accent for 1 second and write her off, i mean Becky was buried and kept down for so long because of her accent, only when she started getting massively popular did they give in and push her cause they had no choice then.


----------



## toontownman

SAMCRO said:


> I'd love that if she would get a fair chance there, but again i seriously doubt she'd be successful on the main roster, Dunn would listen to her thick accent for 1 second and write her off, i mean Becky was buried and kept down for so long because of her accent, only when she started getting massively popular did they give in and push her cause they had no choice then.


Yeah you might be right although I think she actually speaks very well and clearly, more so than Nikki Cross, Sheamus or even Becky. She is pretty methodical in her promos. Seems like Piper is getting the call so I don't see why KLR wouldn't. Asuka has done fine. KLR will do her talking in the ring and has a decent size and look. The potential for her wrestling on Smackdown vs Bianca, Sasha, Bayley, Liv, Carmella and Mia Yim (if she ever debuts) would be fantastic. 

Probably more likely the call her up and waste her as a babyface lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408160599046082561


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Like with Piper, KLR could go to the Main Roster

She be Good on SmackDown, Both her & bayley will remind peopl they are the Longest Reigning Women's Championing


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408160599046082561


Watch Preistly end up teamed with Billie Kay clone (Jinny) 😂😂


----------



## TD Stinger

Apparently they set up Walter vs. Ilja II on this show. Sweet, that sounds awesome. I hope they hold off on that match and do it at the US Takeover in August in front of some fans.

Priestly in NXT UK is cool as well.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

TD Stinger said:


> Apparently they set up Walter vs. Ilja II on this show. Sweet, that sounds awesome. I hope they hold off on that match and do it at the US Takeover in August in front of some fans.
> 
> Priestly in NXT UK is cool as well.


WALTER 1000 totally needs to happen!


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I need to start watching NXT UK again...I was really into it when it first came back but I dropped off as I had too much shit to watch. Seemed like every week it had a great slept on match. Like Dragunov & Dunne vs WALTER & Alexander Wolfe from October last year was fucking awesome.. Plus I remember some awesome Noam Darr match. 

Anything major I missed?


----------



## toontownman

Great episode all round. 

Disappointed Samuels is just fodder but to be fair he wasn't ever going to main event. He shouldn't be losing to Mark Coffey though. 

Nice to see Di Matteo although I don't think she is signed. Not sure what the deal with Mila Schmidt is but this womens division is stacked. Surely KLR is offski to Smackdown. Can't wait for Bea to debut. 

I was hoping Rampage would win but Dragunov vs Walter II will be much more epic. Not sure where Walter goes after dropping the title, maybe a short NXT US run before a return. Feels like there is nowhere to go in NXT UK once he loses the title though. 

Can't wait for crowds to be back. Still the best pure wrestling show for me every week, feels like they are barely scratching the surface though.


----------



## Piers

Solid main event.


----------



## Bland

Another solid show and pleased to be getting Bea debut soon as well as Walter vs Dragunov II (in NXT UK.)

If they do Walter vs Dragunov soon and if Walter retains, Balor confronting Walter post match would be epic, even if no crowd as Walter vs Balor would be great next NXT UK Takeover main event with crowd. If crowd is back soon, they'll go wild for Walter vs Dragunov 2, and would be great to save Bea's debut for same show and it's been so long without a UK Takeover. If eventual plan is still Walter vs Balor, replan Takeover Dublin for September/October.


----------



## TD Stinger

Caught the Dragunov vs. Coffee vs. Rampage main event. That was a fun ass match. Rampage impresses me more and more as I see him.


----------



## toontownman

Jamie Hayter, Skye Smitson getting WWE NXT UK tryouts


Image: Jamie Hayter Top UK indie promotion Revolution Pro announced Sunday that British Women's Champion Jamie Hayter was offered a tryout for WWE NXT UK and




www.f4wonline.com





Yes to Hayter. No idea of Smitson. She looks like dollar store Shayna Bazler but could be the best thing going for all I know.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410686377348325384

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TL Hopper

Just watched a kid and Devlin. Damn what a match. Highly recommend it


----------



## Piers

This show has been getting worse every week for a few months now, I barely tune in.


----------



## toontownman

Deserves its own thread to get more eyes on it. Absolutely stunningly good promo for NXT UK.


----------



## the_hound

pretty deadly vs mustache mountain was bloody phenomenal


----------



## toontownman

Hard hitting week of NXT UK. 

Aofie Valkyrie is still pretty green but she is slightly different in her offence and absolutely has something imo. It is weird Jinny just haven't been given the ball to run with in this division but I don't mind her losing here. No idea what she does next. They should pair Samuels and Amale with her and Connors. Although I think Amale with end up in the stable Teoman is teasing. 

Kenny Williams was great, interesting he will now face Noam Dar who is very similar. No idea who they go with there. 

Really hope Gradwell picks up a win over Wolfgang. It is a shame they cooled their jets with him and his booking has been so terrible. The thunderstorm has been an excellent character. 

Big main event and glad Rampage went over. I want the title on him and looks like he will be the next challenger for Dragunov. Real shame that means he will lose.


----------



## the_hound

was a really good show, that main even was a banger.

it's a shame nxt uk doesn't get the love it should be getting, some of the matches have been bloody amazing with some pretty kick ass matches.


----------



## Bland

Nxt uk has been really good since they returned after shutting down for the pandemic. I was hoping last week that Moustache Mountain would win the tag titles but Pretty Deadly are growing on me as great tag champs. 

Hoping that when the winner of heritage Cup #1 contenders tournament faces Bate, it's the debut of a new title belt for the Heritage Championship, as a championship is easier for the wrestler to display and carry to every match. Perhaps a heel can win, then defeat Bate (by cheating) and then destroy the cup to debut the championship.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I really need to get back into watching NXT UK.


----------



## toontownman

Not as strong an episode this week wrestling wise although the main event was good. Wasn't expecting the start with Davenport. Good stuff and something different. Womens division seems stronger than the mens, not least when Walter and Dragunov are in the states!


----------



## Ucok

Is this true? 





WWE UK HOLDINGS LTD overview - Find and update company information - GOV.UK


WWE UK HOLDINGS LTD - Free company information from Companies House including registered office address, filing history, accounts, annual return, officers, charges, business activity




find-and-update.company-information.service.gov.uk


----------



## toontownman

Ucok said:


> Is this true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWE UK HOLDINGS LTD overview - Find and update company information - GOV.UK
> 
> 
> WWE UK HOLDINGS LTD - Free company information from Companies House including registered office address, filing history, accounts, annual return, officers, charges, business activity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find-and-update.company-information.service.gov.uk


Likely. They did the same with the one in Japan. It is not necessarily anything to do with NXT UK. Just more dissolving, merging and cost cutting from Khan of different areas of how and where WWE operates to be more effective.

This isn't the closing of the performance center there either. Just a UK department of WWE for touring/branding etc. The Japan article even mentioned a possible future NXT Japan wouldn't be affected if they wanted to still do that.

I would have question marks with the UK brand if they don't start having people back in the BT studio or doing shows to get money from the brand. Weird the main roster is touring in the UK yet the UK brand isn't. Maybe they aren't paying anything or much to hold it at the BT Studios. I don't mind how its been in the studio but the brand always feels a bit directionless without its own takeovers or bigger events.

Maybe the fact they taped 6 weeks of shows and are replaying an extended Walter vs dragunov match means they are doing a similar revamp to the look of the show. Doubt they really ever give that much thought to it!

I'd expect 205 to be flipped in name to be officially a second nxt show. Really depends how much value they put on nxt uk. It can't be a financial success without crowds although they success of Ripley, Dunne, Walter, Bate, Storm, GYV, piper niven and likely more coming through to the US and having a European base for training and recruiting is probably still handy though.


----------



## Ucok

@toontownman 

The fact they move Kay Lee Ray and make Pete Dunne stay at US plus WALTER defended UK Championship in NXT US PPV makes me think there was something wrong there and I think the next cuts will focus on UK division.


----------



## toontownman

Ucok said:


> @toontownman
> 
> The fact they move Kay Lee Ray and make Pete Dunne stay at US plus WALTER defended UK Championship in NXT US PPV makes me think there was something wrong there and I think the next cuts will focus on UK division.


I don't know about that. The whole point is for the UK folks to graduate to the US nxt or main roster. Like rhea/toni/piper Niven. Likewise they simply haven't had the medium/abilty (or maybe interest) to do a live ppv in the UK with fans as of yet. If anything they are putting more eyes on the UK brand highlighting it on a US takeover.

It's almost impossible to second guess how wwe operates and what their vision is these days!


----------



## thorwold

OMG. Listening to Cesaro talk about Walter and Dragunov is bliss for a rasslin' nerd. Most of the others were pretty amusing in one way or the other two. Hated the way they presented it though.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Considering this week's NXT show, NXT UK just comes across like a weird anomaly at this point.

They may as well start holding tryouts in the UK, Germany, etc. for promising European athletes like they recently did in Vegas; move it forward along the same lines.


----------



## toontownman

Considering how small the majority of the roster is I wouldn't be surprised.

I am pretty curious to see how things shake down in regards to similar changes. As far as it stands right now they aren't expecting any. If that is the case there is a real opportunity for NXT UK to pull in a few more fans that liked NXT 1.0. The UK is regularly the best pure wrestling show of the week imo. They could throw a couple of US wrestlers that way and retain that indie show and give the main roster a couple of different feeder environments. Doesn't help you can only watch it if you have the network or Peacock though.

Hell throw Lorcan and Burch back over there, KoR, Thatcher and Ciampa once he drops the title.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438588976965857280
Regal’s son


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

Whens NXT UK gonna have fans back? its like the only wrestling show without fans at this point.


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> Whens NXT UK gonna have fans back? its like the only wrestling show without fans at this point.


I don’t know but it is weird. Honestly if they are going to keep the fan limitations over there I wouldn’t be mad if wwe brought the UK show to the states and taped it here with a crowd in the cwc.


----------



## toontownman

wwetna1 said:


> I don’t know but it is weird. Honestly if they are going to keep the fan limitations over there I wouldn’t be mad if wwe brought the UK show to the states and taped it here with a crowd in the cwc.


At least give the UK show a PPV ffs. Considering it hasn't had one in over a year and a half the brand has done incredibly well. It is the same as NXT US though, takeovers held in the regular CWC or BT Studios in this case don't really feel much more special unless they really dress it up differently. 

I can only guess it is BT that have issues within their building letting fans in right now. Indoor events are happening in the UK elsewhere and have for months, the World Snooker Championships was packed last May in Sheffield. If everyone attending has to be double vaccinated I don't see the issue and WWE/BT could actually be making money. It is weird.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Whats going to become of NXT UK now?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I really got into the triple threat match but I'm kind of bummed A-Kid won. Not because I don't like him... but because I do like him but there's no way Dragunov is losing the United Kingdom Championship for a long time so A-Kid is doomed to fail his title match.


----------



## toontownman

Reservoir Angel said:


> I really got into the triple threat match but I'm kind of bummed A-Kid won. Not because I don't like him... but because I do like him but there's no way Dragunov is losing the United Kingdom Championship for a long time so A-Kid is doomed to fail his title match.


Feel the same thing about Rampage. I thought they would move A-Kid to NXT US. He looks like he has actually started to bulk up a bit. It is nice, at least so far, NXT UK continues to be its own style and retains the amazing technical wrestling and feel of NXT 1.5. 

For the love of god though, let crowds back in. They just did a tour throughout the UK ffs. I surely has to be a BT mandate? Don't see why though. Everywhere else seems to have crowds back. Going back to the tour, its crazy they didn't use NXT UK wrestlers at all, even in Dark matches.


----------



## toontownman

Make it so... https://wrestletalk.com/news/wwe-nxt-uk-fans-tapings/

Really solid hour of wrestling this week. Great tag match, fine women's match, really fun Charlie Dempsey re-debut (he will be a star). Decent main event and good start to build A-Kid. Lots of story build and all round decent fun watch.


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443658906992058370

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443659784759173120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443660952298299395

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443667111931437068


----------



## toontownman

While it is unlikely anyone gets featured, who would people draft to the main roster from NXT UK?

*Tag teams*


Pretty Deadly are probably the clearest call up.
I think Ashton Smith and Oliver Carter would do fine on the main roster as a filler tag team.
while I think moustsche mountain and Gallus would be great and provide some entertaining segments with people like Drew, Sheamus etc. They will just look so tiny and are better served sticking imo. Symbiosis/mastiff & Starz/subculture too.

Subculture would make a fun high flying team though, especially with lucha houseparty likely leaving. I don't think they whole subculture thing would translate though .

*Women's div*.

Take your pick!


Realistically Valkyrie would likely translate but needs a bit more seasoning.
Jinny could work, obviously meiko would, Mckenzie would be fine too. Too soon for Davenport.
Xia Brookside would be my underdog pick.

*Mens div.*

So many great wrestlers but most will he lost size wise.


Someone I think that is capable would be Sam Gradwell. He has a unique look and a great and unusual character.
Rampage would be fun but he is too old at this point.
Dempsey is a star in the making.
Devlin is amazing if he was presented with a stable or bodyguard.
Walter obviously but that would take a huge turn around from him!


----------



## Piers

Noam Dar vs Tyler Bate for the cup soon. Now that's something I'm looking forward to.


----------



## toontownman

Nice change up with the new theme. THANK YOU BT for letting crowds back in, hope it grows in size allowance over time and we FINALLY get a PPV or two.

Man has Sha Samuels got himself into shape. Incredible transformation and good for him. Bizarre and shocking both he and Sam Gradwell got wins the last two weeks. They both deserve it and more. 

Hell of a main event this week (last weeks was solid too). Dragunov and A-Kid are special, I hope the former has a body left that works to get to the main roster eventually. Absolute brutality.

Going to guess at Amale to join Teomans stable unless they are bringing in someone new. 

Would love to see Harry Smith and Thatcher pop up to give the brand a real boost but seems too soon with the travel restrictions. (not sure why when they just did a tour there).

Rampage up next for Dragunov? I want to see Rampage with the title so hopefully not just yet.


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Top bins

This was my first NXT UK episode that I've watched in maybe 18 months or so. 

The main event wow. ILA is an AWESOME seller. Even the little stuff going up to the top and using one arm, and not being able to bridge. He is fantastic and everything looks brutal. That's my first time seeing A kid wrestle and he looks good too. 

This was an easy show to get through and I'll watch next week.


----------



## Chelsea

3 years of NXT UK!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449736968498257920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449756812576706564


----------



## Top bins

Loved the sports feel boxing UFC style heritage cup match. That's my first time and it was a creative ending. Tyler Bate should really be called up by now.


----------



## Kaz

That Number 1 Contenders' Tag Team match this week was the best tag team match I have seen in WWE this year. Hope the men involved get recognition for the effort put in.


----------



## DammitChrist

That was a GREAT main event earlier today between Pretty Deadly and Moustache Mountain!!

Pretty Deadly is a criminally underrated tag team who's pretty good in the ring, and who's heelish tactics as a unit are top-notch! Their tag matches in their title reign throughout this year were generally really good.

I'm so happy for Moustache Mountain though. The NXT United Kingdom Tag titles have escaped them for the longest time despite being 1 of the best tag teams in WWE, and they FINALLY won them after 3 long years.

Tyler Bate is officially now the 1st Triple Crown as of today according to the commentary, which is well-deserved since he's one of the best workers in the company. Trent Seven finally won some gold after 3 years, and you can tell winning the belts with his best friend meant a whole lot to him.

Overall, today's episode ended with a great feel-good moment.

That's without even mentioning the exciting match-up coming up with Ilja Dragunov vs Jordan Devlin for the NXT United Kingdom title soon. That is a MOTY-level candidate just waiting to happen!

I also believe that Blair Davenport will be the one to dethrone Meiko Satomura for the NXT United Kingdom Women's title, which is a pretty good choice.

NXT UK continues to be the best *wrestling* show in WWE atm


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471509171069726721


----------



## DammitChrist

Is tomorrow’s episode of NXT UK going to be a Best of 2021 special or something?

I need to know in advance just in case I can skip this episode, and watch tomorrow NJPW’s event after work (instead of watching it early in the morning).


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474065501231976461


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476651676887040001

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476651977639710724


----------



## Cult03

I think it's time for NXT UK to update their roster. With Dunne and Walter in NXT they just need someone else


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Looking forward to this match next week. I know Meiko Satomura is talented but she is boring as champion, I'm hoping they put the title on Bea Priestly and give the division some momentum. The only concern is who does Blair face afterwards? Jinny is the only other serious contender at the moment and they're both heels.


----------



## toontownman

otbr87 said:


> Looking forward to this match next week. I know Meiko Satomura is talented but she is boring as champion, I'm hoping they put the title on Bea Priestly and give the division some momentum. The only concern is who does Blair face afterwards? Jinny is the only other serious contender at the moment and they're both heels.


Valkyrie makes sense but a filler fued with millie or giving Dani Luna a break and chance to shine would be good.



Cult03 said:


> I think it's time for NXT UK to update their roster. With Dunne and Walter in NXT they just need someone else


The roster is in such a weird place. If they could tour it would make things better. It's good to keep lots of the roster they have as they are all great names in the UK circuit but let's face it, hardly any are going to Raw or Smackdown, with some exceptions obviously. I am genuinely shocked half the roster hasn't been released. 

There are a ton of amazing talents but given their size or look they will never be anything other than nxt lifers. I think that's fine if the tour again soon, they could build a proper brand but I feel that's not the long term likelihood for nxt uk. 

It's a real shame they couldn't shuffle people like Killian Dain, maverick over and Harry Smith. Just a couple of people to give the brand and the title scene a bit more credibility. Interesting to see where the brand goes, changes or if it's still alive this time next year (I really hope so) it's my favourite hour of pure wrestling every week! I worry it's a bit like 205 (and hulu) and is only alive due to the BT deal.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

toontownman said:


> Valkyrie makes sense but a filler fued with millie or giving Dani Luna a break and chance to shine would be good.
> 
> 
> The roster is in such a weird place. If they could tour it would make things better. It's good to keep lots of the roster they have as they are all great names in the UK circuit but let's face it, hardly any are going to Raw or Smackdown, with some exceptions obviously. I am genuinely shocked half the roster hasn't been released.
> 
> There are a ton of amazing talents but given their size or look they will never be anything other than nxt lifers. I think that's fine if the tour again soon, they could build a proper brand but I feel that's not the long term likelihood for nxt uk.
> 
> It's a real shame they couldn't shuffle people like Killian Dain, maverick over and Harry Smith. Just a couple of people to give the brand and the title scene a bit more credibility. Interesting to see where the brand goes, changes or if it's still alive this time next year (I really hope so) it's my favourite hour of pure wrestling every week! I worry it's a bit like 205 (and hulu) and is only alive due to the BT deal.


When you said Valkyrie I was thinking Taya Valkyrie which would be fire with her and Blair Davenport, but you're referring to Aoife I assume? I have never seen her perform an entire match yet but did see vignettes and a few clips. She has something going for her but I'm not sure what exactly, but she didn't come off with the intensity level of Blair or Meiko. Too bad KLR, Toni Storm or Rhea Ripley aren't around to face Blair, that'd be a money printing scenario.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Bea Priestly lost to a roll up in an otherwise decent match wtf? Meiko is so boring as champ, but I see that they're building a program for a rematch or two, which should be good before Blair takes the title. Both women have no one else to really work with on NXT UK at this time that could be taken seriously outside possibly Jinny. Wouldn't be shocked if NXT UK disappears this year entirely.


----------



## Bland

Davenport definitely needs to be the next women's champ and then build up Amale as a Takeover, hopefully by mid year. But wouldn't mind a proper feud between Davenport and Maiko as match was alright. If Takeover is planned soon or even just a TV special, do Davenport vs Maiko in a a gimmick match and have Davenport finally win. 

Ilja vs Devlin should be great and I wonder if they'll be able to wait and do Takeover Dublin, as was originally planned before covid, as Devlin in Dublin main event would be ideal. 

I agree with new talent being needed especially with Walter leaving and GYV are still missed in tag division. I did see Killin Dain/Big Damo has returned to UK Indy so why on earth they didn't send him to NXT UK as he'd of been perfect as an upper guy and a defence for Ilja. Even Drake Maverick would of brought an underdog face and hell, Thatcher is another who would of been great as a UK title challenger.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Bland said:


> Davenport definitely needs to be the next women's champ and then build up Amale as a Takeover, hopefully by mid year. But wouldn't mind a proper feud between Davenport and Maiko as match was alright. If Takeover is planned soon or even just a TV special, do Davenport vs Maiko in a a gimmick match and have Davenport finally win.
> 
> Ilja vs Devlin should be great and I wonder if they'll be able to wait and do Takeover Dublin, as was originally planned before covid, as Devlin in Dublin main event would be ideal.
> 
> I agree with new talent being needed especially with Walter leaving and GYV are still missed in tag division. I did see Killin Dain/Big Damo has returned to UK Indy so why on earth they didn't send him to NXT UK as he'd of been perfect as an upper guy and a defence for Ilja. Even Drake Maverick would of brought an underdog face and hell, Thatcher is another who would of been great as a UK title challenger.


I honestly wouldn't be surprised if we're seeing the end of NXT UK altogether. Walter fitting in at tye dye NXT doesn't seem like it's going to work very well, he doesn't have the cartoon factor they want over there. Him vs Steiner could be good though.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Just watched the latest episode. It's so weird to see NXT UK now compared to regular NXT. 

The Ilja video package was really good.


----------



## DammitChrist

Nathan Frazer vs WALTER main evented today's episode of NXT UK, and it was a pretty damn good match!

WALTER had a great send-off for his run on the show, and Frazer just put on the match of his career so far.

I loved Nathan Frazer's homage to Seth Rollins with his classic white gear AND doing the Curb Stomp too! 

A-Kid vs Noam Dar takes place next week, and Ilja Dragunov vs Jordan Devlin takes place in 2 weeks!

Jinny is a great female character on this show. I really hope that she ends up being a world champion some day (either on NXT UK or on NXT 2.0). I think she's too good to not be a champion still.

NXT UK continues to be the best wrestling show in WWE (despite their lack of exposure to the American audience)


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

What's the most must see match or episode of NXT UK in the last year?


----------



## thorwold

For my money, Walter had the best WWE match of 2019 with Pete Dunne, the best one of 2020 with Ilya, the best one of 2021 with Ciampa, and while that match last night surely won't be the match of the year, it was pretty fantastic for a less than 20 minute non-title match with no real stakes.


----------



## Bland

Completely agree with Walter, hopefully Imperium get at try at main roster but if not, even a good NXT run would be good. Walter vs Breaker will be perfect for their next Takeover or Wrestlemania weekend, if not to then. Cant see Walter winning and Breaker losing the title so soon but would be a great opponent to push Breaker and showcase him further. Imperium would of been perfect for Raw and De-throne RKBro as Walter could of also had single matches vs both Riddle and Orton but post Mania call up would be great.


----------



## Craigthomasbthethird

Walter Vs Tyler Bate was amazing too


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The new Blair Davenport vignette is pretty badass, it gives her character a much needed grounded backstory and adds to her mystique without taking anything away. Has a little bit of a Tomb Raider/Lara Croft vibe to it only Blair's a villain. I was sad to see that Bea Priestley didn't beat the generic boring champion Meiko Satomura, but if they're going to do a second match very soon where she drops the strap to Davenport, that'll be worthwhile. Blair Davenport easily needs to be the next NXT UK champ. There really aren't any faces she can feud heavily with in NXT UK, but this may be a scenario where they can have a heel vs heel program and it may actually work. Something like Davenport vs Jinny since Jinny is the next best thing they have in that division. I'd like to also see Isla Dawn or Aoife Valkyrie given a chance at Davenports championship, but concerned those two aren't quite ready the title picture.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Most interesting match happening in womens wrestling this month. Should be really good given the participants. It's time for Bea Priestly to win the NXT UK belt, they could do one more match for a trilogy, but it feels like its long overdue for Meiko to drop the strap. Hopefully Blair wins this and perhaps Aoife Valkyrie will be back from injury soon to give her an opponent.


----------



## ProWresBlog

I really liked Devlin/Ilja. Possibly the best match this year so far. No one delivers in big matches like Ilja does.


----------



## Bland

Davenport should definitely be winning this week, but interesting why its being billed as a Japanese Street Fight. Hopefully they don't go Nigeria Drum fight Big E vs Apollo style where they just had ornaments ringside, we don't need Japanese stuff ringside. Should of just been Street Fight or actually give it some different rules to set apart from a traditional Street fight match.


----------



## ProWresBlog

> >Starz & Mastiff vs Smith & Carter


There were a couple of cool moves and some stiff shots here. Not the greatest match ever but it did have some highlights and they did a nice job with the Starz/Mastiff issues.



> >Isla Dawn vs Myla Grace


Grace got a lot of the offense in here and is probably getting signed because of her look. She's really green though.



> >Davenport vs Meiko


Davenport hurt her ankle halfway through it and it was stopped. I assume it's a shoot but because they filmed her crying and had the ref's visibly put the X sign up, I question it.

This ep wasn't worth watching this week since there were only 2 complete matches.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

I'd been waiting to see Blair Davenport vs Meiko Satomura all week. It's a match between two people that actually come across as equal competitors and it would have been a great transfer of power in the division. No doubt Bea would have won this match, it's unfortunate to see her get injured. No word on how long she will be out, but if she's back soon this would make match #3 all the better. Meikos been in NXT UK for a year already this week so I'm assuming she's wrapping up her business there. If for some reason Blair is out for a lengthy time the only real other option right now for a new champ thats believeable would be Jinny.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489341294082244620


----------



## TD Stinger

Shame what happened to Blair. Hope it's not something that keeps her out for long. I don't know what her interest level is but she's someone who after NXT UK, could be a player in main NXT.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Well, it seems like Blair Davenport might be out for a while. No word on her recovery and they have moved on to Isla Dawn as #1 contender for Meiko Satomura. I'm fairly certain that Priestley would have won the title at that street fight, she's really the only person who is ready to dethrone Meiko momentum and talent-wise that they have in NXT UK at the moment. I like Isla Dawn but I don't think shes title ready personally, but this could be a good hold over feud until Davenport returns for the strap. If for some reason Blair is out for a long time and they have to move on from it for now, then I'd go with Jinny over Isla for the next champion. All of the NXT UK womens champions have felt like a big deal before they won their title, Blair fits this bill, Isla does not.


----------



## DammitChrist

Isla Dawn is obviously going to be a filler world title defense for Meiko Satomura.

There's only 3 women on this roster who could possibly beat Meiko for the NXT United Kingdom Women's title.

Those 3 women would be (a returning) Blair Davenport, Jinny, and (a returning) Aoife Valkyrie. 

It's POSSIBLE for Emilia McKenzie to unseat Meiko Satomura, but it feels like they've slowly phased her out over the past few months (unlike someone like Jinny who's still highly prominent in the division).


----------



## SAMCRO

Why are there still no fans? every other place in the wrestling world has fans right now except NXT UK, whats the deal?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

SAMCRO said:


> Why are there still no fans? every other place in the wrestling world has fans right now except NXT UK, whats the deal?


I can't comment on the mens stuff though I'd imagine it can't be worse than most of the mens wrestling elsewhere. I enjoy some of the NXT UK stuff but their main female stars are out with injury right now. NXT UK is the last place within the company that feels closer to the black/gold era of NXT. Sad to see it dwindle. 

I asked the same question you're asking though. The AEW threads are overabundant despite the product being hot garbage overall, yet this thread gets no action.


----------



## DammitChrist

otbr87 said:


> I can't comment on the mens stuff though I'd imagine it can't be worse than most of the mens wrestling elsewhere. I enjoy some of the NXT UK stuff but their main female stars are out with injury right now. NXT UK is the last place within the company that feels closer to the black/gold era of NXT. Sad to see it dwindle.
> 
> I asked the same question you're asking though. The AEW threads are overabundant despite the product being hot garbage overall, yet this thread gets no action.


Dude, none of what you said in this rant here answered his question about why there's empty arenas in NXT UK at all.

What does AEW have to do with anything?


----------



## DammitChrist

Ilja Dragunov vs Nathan Frazer on NXT UK today was a pretty damn good world championship match!

That match was so fucking awesome that it honestly gave me plenty of adrenaline throughout this violent battle.

Dragunov is undoubtedly the *best* world champion in WWE out of the 4 that we have on the men's side atm. It's not even close. 

Dragunov is an excellent wrestler, and he's been a great world champion so far too


----------



## KNSFFA

I have the original Network still and was re-watching the Dragunov/Nathan match moments ago. The feed froze and when I exited, noticed the episode was gone and live stream has last week's episode in place to air tonight instead of the encore of today's NXT UK episode. It doesn't look like the episode is on Peacock Network.

EDIT: Episode is back up on Network.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

What happened to Subculture?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KNSFFA

So the NXT UK episode from yesterday was that was removed from the Network and re-added later has Ilja Dragunov's theme music dubbed over likely since his usual theme he uses in WWE is a variant of the Russian National Anthem. No reference to the name of his finisher Torpedo Moscow either. Not sure if they edited any previous episodes, etc yet or just this one since it airs all week on the Live stream on the OG Network outside the states.


----------



## SAMCRO

KNSFFA said:


> So the NXT UK episode from yesterday was that was removed from the Network and re-added later has Ilja Dragunov's theme music dubbed over likely since his usual theme he uses in WWE is a variant of the Russian National Anthem. No reference to the name of his finisher Torpedo Moscow either. Not sure if they edited any previous episodes, etc yet or just this one since it airs all week on the Live stream on the OG Network outside the states.


I was just coming here to say what the fuck have they done to his theme? lol he had such an epic theme, and his entrance had so much energy to it with it, and they're now giving him this generic beat on a loop? They've ruined his entrance.


----------



## toontownman

SAMCRO said:


> Why are there still no fans? every other place in the wrestling world has fans right now except NXT UK, whats the deal?


Finally caught up with NXT UK. Can't believe I fell so far behind. 

The crowd thing confused me. They had crowds in for two sets of tapings at least and then now they are gone again? Bit weird when everything has opened up again in the UK. 

Some great matches over the past couple of months. Charlie Dempsey is awesome. 



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> What happened to Subculture?


One of them got injured but I was thinking we might see them return to let bygones be bygones and reunite with Wild Boar against Symbiosis. 

Lastly Roddy on NXT UK next week. Bit weird. Diamond Mine vs Gallus at Stand and Deliver? Weird to sideline the Creeds from the tag title match though and there are better picks on the NXT UK roster to bring across imo.


----------



## DammitChrist

Holy snap!!

They just teased Ilja Dragunov vs Roderick Strong for the NXT United Kingdom title soon!


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

No Blair Davenport, No Aoife Valkyrie, No Jinny and No Meiko Satomura so there was no real reason to watch this episode, but on a positive note it's great to see the crowds back in the building, what a difference it has been as NXT UK has felt so far behind the other shows in that regard.

Looking forward to Isla vs Meiko next week, sort of. I understand Blair would have been champion by now but shit happens, so this isn't a bad choice as a filler feud in the mean time. Hoping Blair(or even Aoife)will be back soon to capture the belt. Jinny would be a nice choice too. Isla is ok if Meiko is leaving and they don't have any of those other 3 available.


----------



## toontownman

Interesting to see Flash Morgan Webster has reportedly turned down a new contract offer. 

Interesting on multiple levels. He and Andrews are a better and much more likeable version of MSK. I don't know what his personal goals are but tag team specialist or jobber is his ceiling in WWE if he moves up. I don't see that being different anywhere else. Hope he re-signs.

More interesting they are handing out new multi year contracts to NXT UK wrestlers. I thought it was a matter of time until they shut it down. This seems to indicate otherwise which makes me happy. I like that there is a pure wrestling alternative in WWE and they should capitalize on it a bit more and grow the UK brand with some main roster vets. It's the last Bastian of the more realistic sports/fighting NXT HHH had going and still has some of the best video packages/vignettes on any brand.

Getting back to touring and PPVs is an absolute must for this brand if it is to survive and flourish though. It certainly has the potential to grow into something special but I don't think it will be given that chance and freedom. Either way It's a few years of a brand and spotlight on British wrestling I never thought we would see.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Meiko vs Isla was about as good as I expected it to be, which is decent but nothing special. Hoping they will move on to Meiko vs Jinny next unless Blair (or Aoife) are back soon.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED




----------



## toontownman

Really enjoyed the last episode in terms of storytelling. NXT UK always has some of the best produced promo videos and vignettes in wrestling imo. Considering everyone in this brand is so small they really make them feel larger than life. 

Great few teases in this episode of seismic splits. Firstly Gallus, Joes seems quite non plussed and increasingly jealous of Mark wanting to be successful as a singles wrestler. The other shake up looks like the slow heel turn of Trent and break up of moustsche mountain. Two big game changers to institutions of NXT UK.

Really hope Carter and Smith get the titles. Smith needs a better look but they are good in the ring and deserve something.

The addition of Liz Evo to Xia looks great. It's what xia has needed. She is talented and I look forward to what is coming down the line.

Not going to happen but I would love Isla to actually zombify or control Meiko and make her a heel killer. Would be a good test for the vanilla and boring meiko and chance to grow a little as a character. 

Love the show but was thinking the other day there is absolutely no one that could become a main event male star on the main roster. There is no great British hope on this roster imo. Doesn't mean NXT UK isn't a great hour of wrestling though.


----------



## Oracle

Ivy Nile Damon Kemp and Lash Legend going to the UK brand? lot of stuff on social media


----------



## GreatLiberator

Oracle said:


> Ivy Nile Damon Kemp and Lash Legend going to the UK brand? lot of stuff on social media


Wait, what stuff exactly? 

I'd rather see all three remain at the PC tbh. Lash is already in the middle of a program with Nikkita Lyons and Kemp would stick out like a sore thumb over there.


----------



## toontownman

GreatLiberator said:


> Wait, what stuff exactly?
> 
> I'd rather see all three remain at the PC tbh. Lash is already in the middle of a program with Nikkita Lyons and Kemp would stick out like a sore thumb over there.


Think it's just like Roddy. A couple of crossover matches. That said Ivy can take Mckenzie back for diamond mine and I am fine with lash legend and kemp sticking around to get more experience.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Spoiler



Ivy Nile lost her first match to Meiko Satomura on NXT UK womens title match


Full Spoilers

- Mark Coffey def. Saxton Huxley

- NXT Tag Team Championships: Oliver Carter & Ashton Smith def. Die Familie and Moustache Mountain (c) to win the titles.

- Lash Legend def. Emilia McKenzie

- Dog Collar Match: Wildboar def. Eddie Dennis

- Sha Samuels def. Damon Kemp

- Heritage Cup Rules: Charlie Dempsey def. A-Kid

- Von Wagner def. Sam Gradwell

- Stevie Turner def. Angel Hayze

- Mark Andrews def. Kenny Williams

- Symbiosis def. Oli Blake & Tate Mayfairs.

- Primate and T-Bone turned on Eddie Dennis

- Eliza Alexander def. Amale. The match ended quickly due to an injury.

- Tiger Turan def. Josh Morrell. The match also ended via referee stoppage due to injury.

- Lash Legend def. Myla Grace

- Wolfgang & Damon Kemp def. Noam Dar & Sha Samuels

- Trent Seven came to the ring to announce his retirement but this was all a swerve as he turned on Tyler Bate.

- NXT UK Women’s Championship: Meiko Satomura (c) def. Ivy Nile


----------



## wwetna1

I would send Enofe to the UK show as well. Tons of talent just needs seasoning.


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## DammitChrist

Man, I wish that we didn't have to lose either Ilja Dragunov or Jordan Devlin 2 weeks from now 

They're both great additions to the show too.


----------



## toontownman

On the upside it looks like Damon Kemp is a permanent addition. I think they should be throwing a few more over for stints like this. Especially those more suited to NXT black and Gold. This brand can really keep Black and Gold alive while still feeding 2.0 and the main roster. More people should be watching this show for sure.

Also while unconfirmed it seems pretty clear Tiger Turan is


Spoiler



a returning/repackaged Amir Jordan... and I am so here for it


Looks like a cool character to be honest.

It was great to see something closer to a decent alive crowd. They might tire by the end of the tapings but it was great to hear some actual chants again. It looked like there were more people there but they actually just moved people from the opposite side and tried out some new camera angles. I live for the day they can fill BT Sports arena with a packed crowd. It's got great grungey nightclub wrestling show vibes. Still a bit lame so far but it's SLOWLY improving.

Lastly.. for the love of God give these guys and girls a special or PPV style event PLEASE!


----------



## Chris22

I've kinda neglected to watch NXT UK over the past 6 months or so since I've been back to work but I watched this weeks episode and I'm really looking forward to Devlin/Dragunov in two weeks. I feel like the match could go either way but I'm kinda hoping Jordan Devlin wins the NXT UK Championship, he'd make a great champion. Isla Dawn is one of my favorite women on any brand, she's so unique and I'm glad she's went all dark/darker. The video package on the feud was great, I'm kinda caught up on the feud. Meiko has reigned for a long time now. I'm obviously wanting Isla Dawn to win the NXT UK Women's Championship.


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

World of Darkness match was alright. Isla losing hopefully means Bea Priestley (or even Aoife Valkyrie as a second option) is on her way back to action soon. Time for Meiko to drop the title, glad she didn't drop it to Isla.


----------



## TD Stinger

Caught the World of Darkness match or whatever it was called. Don't watch a lot of NXT UK so there's a lot of Dawn's spooky character I don't understand or really care for. But as just a street fight style match it was entertaining.

I'm really just waiting to see when Blair Davenport will be back. She's someone who I see big things in, no matter what promotion she's in. And if she's interested in moving to the states, she's someone who needs to be on main NXT eventually.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Blair Davenport's NXT UK 'status' has been removed on WWE dot com. I wonder if shes being released.


----------



## GreatLiberator

otbr87 said:


> Blair Davenport's NXT UK 'status' has been removed on WWE dot com. I wonder if shes being released.


You sure, cause I see her just fine using the NXT UK option on the site.


----------



## toontownman

Still there for me. Maybe they were updating something.

The darkness match was OK. I like some of the visuals and different things they have done with the BT studio recently. The Gradwell brawl and some other matches with nice visuals makes it a bit different. I wanted more smoke and mystery with this darkness match. It was fun for what it was. In general I just wish they had another 100 people there or were touring again a little bit to get better crowd responses. 

The lash legend segment was legendary cringe. Classic i will say my lines and catchphrases and forget the crowd (who were quite rightly wondering what was going on). Awkward all round and even sha and noam couldnt save it.

Not sure about Tiger Turans clawing motions but it was a fun debut and they have missed a masked character since El Ligero was released. I presume the mask will be short lived though as Kenny finds out his identity.

Not sure where gallus goes. A break up doesn't benefit anyone really. Joe is too short to make it in the US as a singles star. They would be a good tag team fit in Sheamus fight club though.

Wish they would do more with Gradwell. He has potential.

Next week should be fun. They taped two endings so it could be goodbye to dragunov. The Irish ace has been to nxt us and I don't think now is the time to go back. Could Ilja join Gunter??


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

GreatLiberator said:


> You sure, cause I see her just fine using the NXT UK option on the site.


Yeah. When you Google her it shows an update to her WWE dot com profile from yesterday and if you click on her name they removed the NXT UK logo from her profile, she's the only one with that. They removed Candice LeRae NXT 2.0 logo off her profile the day before her release and then moved her to the alumni section. Same goes for last week's releases. Not saying it's going to turn into anything, but it's following the pattern with Blair so far so I'm curious to see what they'll do, unless they're going to move her to another brand possibly?


----------



## Oracle

I dont watch UK but I wanted to check out Ivy's match and man its such a shame she's so small because she has everything else to be a big time act that combination finisher was awesome.


----------



## Asuka842

Ivy is quite cool. She just has a presence to her.


----------



## toontownman

Oracle said:


> I dont watch UK but I wanted to check out Ivy's match and man its such a shame she's so small because she has everything else to be a big time act that combination finisher was awesome.


Absolutely exactly all I was thinking the whole match, which I also thought was possibly her best so far. 

On the upside the women's division isn't as big in general as the men's, size wise but I do find it hard to see her gimmick working against people like Doudrop or Raquel. If she is capable of freak like strength like cesaro, boogs or even Bianca, that could be a thing but I'm not sure the whole monster thing works longterm.

Talking of which, I was hoping Dragunov would lose today and join Imperium on Smackdown. Like Nile I just don't see what they can do with Devlin. He is a hell of a wrestler and a pretty decent promo but despite the great 1.0 chant at Ivy Nile, it's gone and there isn't much place for work rate on the main roster. He is essentially drake maverick 2.0.

Smith and Carter should join the artist formally known as MSK and have a trio. Smith is so generic but likeable and they work as a tag team.

The die Familia parody was terrible but also made me giggle. 

Interested to see how Lash vs Amelia will work. Kemp should get heel heat after that promo which is the opposite of the intention lol. Nice to see him with some personality, even if there is no character yet.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Put Ivy on Smackdown and have her tap Ronda out please


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Ivy Nile vs Meiko Satomura for the title should be entertaining.


----------



## toontownman

otbr87 said:


> Ivy Nile vs Meiko Satomura for the title should be entertaining.


Highlight of NXT uk this week for me was Gradwell saying "shut up you dopey neanderthal" to Von Wagner. Gradwell deserves to be stateside,he cracks me up.


----------



## toontownman

Welcome back to another week of 2.0 rookies beat up the NXT UK nerds!

In fairness they did allow Sha Samuels to pick up the cheap destracted win against the never more charismatic Damon Kemp last week. 

Gradwell poor Gradwell. Next to fellow UK Championship Tournament alumni Saxon Huxley there are few that have been jobbed out with so much potential missed. He is great in ring, has turned into a truly fantastic talker, has a great look, albeit diminished from that dastardly hound Kenny Williams shearing his mohawk. More than anything else he has a very unique character. I do hope they do something with him eventually. He is the UK Baron Corbin but with a much worse loss record!

Talking of Kenny Williams, like many on this roster he has been fantastic in his character work but its hard to see him going much further than NXT UK. He embodies the paranoid crazed character just as well as his normal repugnant coackroach scum character. 

Is Angel Haze signed yet? She is on NXT UK more often that most that are signed. Stevie Turner is an oddity. Not sure what her character is, she often looks a bit awkward with how tall she is but she does it with so much OTT vigour I think I am liking it. The womens division is stacked in NXT and could really do with a stable or two to keep everyone occupied. I will say it again, get Xia and Eliza over to NXT 2.0 to join Tiffany Stratton and fight Toxic Attraction. 

Tag Team wrestling is alive in NXT UK even if its somewhat dead inside everywhere else in WWE. Cracking main event and couldn't be happier for


Spoiler



Carter and Smith


 who have become a really fun team to watch. end of an era 😭


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534910065152598016

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asuka842

Meiko vs. Ivy Nile was a fun hard hitting match.


----------



## DammitChrist

That was definitely Ivy Nile's best match that she's had so far 

Meiko Satomura BARELY survived her too.

I'm still stunned by how close that Meiko was to losing her NXT UK Women's title (to Ivy) here.


----------



## Asuka842

I wonder if they’ll acknowledge it in NXT 2.0 (they’ve been playing up Ivy bring unbeaten there)?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Meiko Satomura vs Ivy Nile was the best match on any wrestling program all week. It seemed legit that Meiko could possibly lose. The finish was excellent and executed very well. I wouldn't mind a rematch, though I doubt they'll do another one. Who will be next for Meiko if Blair/Aoife are still out injured? Jinny's the only legit competition she would have in NXT UK at the moment, maybe another American comes over for a match?


----------



## wwetna1

Briggs, Jenson, and Fal are coming next week and that’s good for them. I like that they are actually giving the 2.0 talent time in the uk and are getting back to coconut tours. Seeing Lash, Ivy, and Kemp develop more so from it makes me hope they send more people like Miller down there too


----------



## gl83

wwetna1 said:


> Briggs, Jenson, and Fal are coming next week and that’s good for them. I like that they are actually giving the 2.0 talent time in the uk and are getting back to coconut tours. Seeing Lash, Ivy, and Kemp develop more so from it makes me hope they send more people like Miller down there too





Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539710512581287937


----------



## wwetna1

gl83 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539710512581287937


Love it. They remind me of a mix of APA and Cade/Murdoch


----------



## ProWresBlog

The tag titles being vacated is unfortunate since Mustache Mountain just broke up. Had they not done the turn last episode, maybe they could have switched it back over to MM somehow.

Myla Grace's match was awful and Myla is GLOW levels of green right now. She looks good but I don't think she is even ready for developmental.

Tyler Bate taking a leave of absence is more bad news for the brand. This is an odd time to do that since he just got turned on. Maybe next week will clear that one up

Nina vs Sarray was a decent match

The main was decent to good but not a classic by any means. Briggs/Jensen were definitely the least likely team to win it as DF and Starkz/Mastiff were better picks. But it is developmental and this is part of developing them. We'll have to see what happens with Boar and Andrews. Boar should probably get a new gimmick if they are going through with this, but Boar and Primate were ready as a team already to be on the main roster. I assume we are getting some kind of Brooks/Jensen vs DF match next where DF win the titles

Overall thoughts: The main and semi-main were good, but this is a time of transition for the NXT UK brand. The glory days are over and while that's bad in one sense, this is supposed to be developmental. If they want people to get better, they have to push them and give them time to shine. The problem is that it's going to mean worse shows until that happens.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Bea Priestley is back next week which is great. She'll most likely have the title within a month or so. She's worthy of being the world champ. Problem is unless Aoife or Jinny come back, who is she gonna face? Ivy Nile wouldn't be bad if they bring people in from NXT.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yep, Blair Davenport was definitely missed for sure


----------



## TD Stinger

Before she was legit hurt, I did wonder if Blair was supposed to win the Title in that Street Fight. It was her 2nd Title Match after all. Regardless, she seems like she's the one to dethrone Meiko. And then eventually after that, she needs to be somewhere in America, if she wants it.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

TD Stinger said:


> Before she was legit hurt, I did wonder if Blair was supposed to win the Title in that Street Fight. It was her 2nd Title Match after all. Regardless, she seems like she's the one to dethrone Meiko. And then eventually after that, she needs to be somewhere in America, if she wants it.


It did feel like she was going to win that street fight. One thing I really love about NXT UK is that they treat the world championship like it has some value. Rhea Ripley, Toni Storm, Kay Lee Ray and Meiko Satomura are all top notch competitors and better than many of the main roster women that have held (and are currently holding) the world title. Blair Davenport would easily fit right in the same category as the 4 women who have already held it.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED




----------



## Chris22

I was so surprised to see Briggs & Jensen winning the UK Tag Team Championships, I love it. It's different and I'm not sure how long they'll keep them but hopefully it's a good while. I'd like to see them eventually win the NXT Tag Team Championships too at some point down the line.

Cool to have Blair Davenport back next week. All I know is that Meiko has held that title for way too long. I was hoping Isla Dawn would beat her for it but that didn't happen so maybe the original plan was for Blair to beat her.

I hope they really start to build up more threats for Ilya Dragunov too.


----------



## godz fall3n

The forum looks like it needs a new active thread for NXT United Kingdom.

Who watched Isla Dawn vs. Fallon today?


----------



## wwetna1

Another week another solid outing. I’m liking Henley getting reps in in the UK 

I will not understand it if they don’t run a takeover or some type event like Axxess to accompany the uk ppv.


----------



## godz fall3n

wwetna1 said:


> Another week another solid outing. I’m liking Henley getting reps in in the UK
> 
> I will not understand it if they don’t run a takeover or some type event like Axxess to accompany the uk ppv.


I like Fallon Henley ❤


----------



## wwetna1

godz fall3n said:


> I like Fallon Henley ❤


She’s unique in the sense the last country girl I remember is Nidia


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Has there been any word on NXT UK getting cancelled?? I heard that they had to leave the building for a few weeks for another event, but with Tyler Bate showing up on NXT 2.0 as NXT UK mens champion, and Blair Davenport showing up saying she'll be future NXT champion even though shes currently the clear choice to be the next NXT UK champion beating Satomura, I can't help but wonder if they're going to merge the brands?

Thoughts?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Well. The entire purpose of the brand was to kill the rising UK indie scene and the new WOS. It suceeded on that end.

Clash of the Castle is in a few weeks and nobody from the brand is on the card last I checked. So what's even the point now? It's full of people who'll likely never do anything on the main roster or who've been there for years and years. 

Maybe they'll be shown like the WCW guys at WM 17 haha...

Can't say I want it shut down, but I don't really see a justification to keep it.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Well. The entire purpose of the brand was to kill the rising UK indie scene and the new WOS. It suceeded on that end.
> 
> Clash of the Castle is in a few weeks and nobody from the brand is on the card last I checked. So what's even the point now? It's full of people who'll likely never do anything on the main roster or who've been there for years and years.
> 
> Maybe they'll be shown like the WCW guys at WM 17 haha...
> 
> Can't say I want it shut down, but I don't really see a justification to keep it.


Under Vince I figured it'd disappear by the end of 2022, but with HHH in charge it's another one of his projects. WOS looked promising when it launched, I quite enjoyed the little bit I saw. It killed WCPW too, which was nice for an indie show.

I know NXT UK is neglected, but they could make it more desirable. It's not a bad show, at least not in comparison to AEW.


----------



## toontownman

As above, I feel much more confident NXT UK not only continues but grows under HHH. It will however be interesting to see what happens when the BT deal is up. (That's not for a while I assume?) They need to get back to touring, making money and growing it's exposure in the UK. Likewise having their own PPV. I like the BT Studio as a home and don't mind that continuing but it was neat when they taped in unique venues. Maybe the odd taped excursion and definitely specials/ppv in other venues.

Likewise nxt Lvl up. Once the Hulu deal is done and they are back touring they could can it or even expand it back to an hour.


----------



## Bland

I started to enjoy NXT UK during the covid days as Walter, Kay Lee Ray, Sakomura, Ilja, Bate, Severn & Devlin carried the show. But last few months are kinda forgettable since they did Devlin vs Ilja. 

Was hoping that NXT UK would at least have a couple preshow matches at Clash at the Castle as they could of saved UK title tournament final and also Davenport vs Sakomura for that but with Bate appearing on NXT with the belt, it spoils the tournament. 

Now with the rumours of NXT special going head to head with All Out, really disappointing if its World Collide as they missed a chance to have NXT UK talent on major WWE PPV, sorry PLE, which would of actually made sense. 

Part of me wouldn't mind seeing NXT UK just being absorbed now into NXT with relaxation on travel restrictions as main NXT can just do UK tours. UK is really lacking on talent and if all main UK stars go to NXT, even NXT wouldn't be bloated.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

otbr87 said:


> Under Vince I figured it'd disappear by the end of 2022, but with HHH in charge it's another one of his projects. WOS looked promising when it launched, I quite enjoyed the little bit I saw. It killed WCPW too, which was nice for an indie show.
> 
> I know NXT UK is neglected, but they could make it more desirable. It's not a bad show, at least not in comparison to AEW.


Yeah but in 2022 there's no hot UK indie scene to catapult off like there was when it formed. Nor is there any hot, rising talent that I'm aware of. They were already struggling to sell tickets even before covid.

The biggest name they could get is Will Ospreay, but why would you stick him there at this point?

We'll see. I'm leaning towards hastily done unification matches at the next PPV and that being the swan song.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Yeah but in 2022 there's no hot UK indie scene to catapult off like there was when it formed. Nor is there any hot, rising talent that I'm aware of. They were already struggling to sell tickets even before covid.
> 
> The biggest name they could get is Will Ospreay, but why would you stick him there at this point?
> 
> We'll see. I'm leaning towards hastily done unification matches at the next PPV and that being the swan song.


I like the idea of unification matches too. Tyler Bate will clearly lose to Breakker. The southern guys who are tag champs can lose to whoever the NXT tag champs are(is it still pretty deadly?), but the key one I think is the women's title. I'd like to see Blair slay Meiko finally for the women's title, plus if NXT UK is going away and Blair stays in Florida, she should be the one to dethrone Mandy, so a unification match there would make sense.

I wonder who they would keep from the roster, maybe 2 or 3 women and 2 or 3 men I'd assume.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

otbr87 said:


> I like the idea of unification matches too. Tyler Bate will clearly lose to Breakker. The southern guys who are tag champs can lose to whoever the NXT tag champs are(is it still pretty deadly?), but the key one I think is the women's title. I'd like to see Blair slay Meiko finally for the women's title, plus if NXT UK is going away and Blair stays in Florida, she should be the one to dethrone Mandy, so a unification match there would make sense.
> 
> I wonder who they would keep from the roster, maybe 2 or 3 women and 2 or 3 men I'd assume.


no idea honestly. I haven't followed NXT UK in a while. I like Noam Dar, but I just can't see him doing much on the main roster. He's better off in a big fish, small pond type of situation. Saxon Huxley's got size so he may get brought over. I liked Kay Lee Ray as well, but she's been over on regular NXT for a while now. 

I hope Nigel McGuiness comes back to commentary in the States.


----------



## december_blue

Flash Morgan Webster released. Apparently he's been wanting out for a while but I gotta wonder if we'll see more NXT UK releases soon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560315776900505600


----------



## Londonlaw

Interview with Shawn Michaels where he confirms NXT U.K. will be no more after When Worlds Collide.

He then expands on what will happen next…









WWE: Shawn Michaels on NXT Europe launch, NXT UK, Worlds Collide and future


The Heartbreak Kid gives us an exclusive, extensive look at early plans for the new brand.




metro.co.uk


----------



## ProWresBlog

I think it's a shame that NXT UK is ending. It has been the best weekly show in my opinion, but nobody gave it a chance. Workrate lovers like Dave and Alvarez absolutely refused to watch it and the turdcircle types who obsess about good matches 24/7 actively refused it.

I think it just confirms the lesson that a lot of people here know - *you don't try to appeal to smarks*. WWE gave smarks all they could have wanted with NXT Black and Gold. They turned their noses up at it for AEW. WWE made 205 Live, a brand solely for flippy wrestlers, and turdcircle, who loves flippy wrestlers, didn't care. Then NXT UK came around and made NXT UK for European smarks and again, the fans didn't care. I think it's really hard for WWE to come out of this be like, "we should really be appealing to smarks and not the general fan".

Had NXT UK been a bigger success, maybe it would have gotten a second hour. Maybe they would have gotten a second show. Maybe WWE wouldn't have put the breaks on international expansion and maybe we would have NXT Africa, NXT India and NXT Middle East by now. Maybe it would have been good, maybe it wouldn't, but at the very least, it would have been more wrestling to watch and it would have done a lot to expand wrestling in those countries.

I don't know what NXT Europe is going to be or if it will ever come about, because this is wrestling and plans change. I hope it's as good as NXT UK was and I hope it can develop talent like NXT 2.0 is doing.

----

Oh and this is the worst day I've had in a long time with my favorite brand basically closing and all of the wrestlers I liked getting fired. They are totally just crushing my soul today.


----------



## DammitChrist

ProWresBlog said:


> I think it's a shame that NXT UK is ending. It has been the best weekly show in my opinion, but nobody gave it a chance. Workrate lovers like Dave and Alvarez absolutely refused to watch it and the turdcircle types who obsess about good matches 24/7 actively refused it.
> 
> I think it just confirms the lesson that a lot of people here know - *you don't try to appeal to smarks*. WWE gave smarks all they could have wanted with NXT Black and Gold. They turned their noses up at it for AEW. WWE made 205 Live, a brand solely for flippy wrestlers, and turdcircle, who loves flippy wrestlers, didn't care. Then NXT UK came around and made NXT UK for European smarks and again, the fans didn't care. I think it's really hard for WWE to come out of this be like, "we should really be appealing to smarks and not the general fan".
> 
> Had NXT UK been a bigger success, maybe it would have gotten a second hour. Maybe they would have gotten a second show. Maybe WWE wouldn't have put the breaks on international expansion and maybe we would have NXT Africa, NXT India and NXT Middle East by now. Maybe it would have been good, maybe it wouldn't, but at the very least, it would have been more wrestling to watch and it would have done a lot to expand wrestling in those countries.
> 
> I don't know what NXT Europe is going to be or if it will ever come about, because this is wrestling and plans change. I hope it's as good as NXT UK was and I hope it can develop talent like NXT 2.0 is doing.
> 
> ----
> 
> Oh and this is the worst day I've had in a long time with my favorite brand basically closing and all of the wrestlers I liked getting fired. They are totally just crushing my soul today.


Nah, appealing to the wrestling 'smarks' is the right way to go here


----------



## wwetna1

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, appealing to the wrestling 'smarks' is the right way to go here


Not if you want a successful business

Appeal to the paying customer who actually supports you. The one who pays for peacock and doesn’t find an illegal stream. The one who buys the merch because they aren’t too cool for it. The advertisers who support you and not be cool because oh that brand is stupid. Appeal to the families who come to your shows older, younger, with kids, etc. because it is a business. 

ROH didn’t accomplish shit but being sold and going out of business multiple times. TNA when they tried to be the cool kids and compete during it the smark way didn’t do nothing but pile up debt and be sold from Jarrett to Dixie to Billy to Anthem. AEW now is still looking over their shoulder hoping and praying that discovery gives a fuck enough to keep and pay them a raise doing it that way.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

No more NXT UK 🙁

Walter's title was the best thing going in NXT UK and it struggled ever since he left.


----------



## toontownman

TeamFlareZakk said:


> No more NXT UK 🙁
> 
> Walter's title was the best thing going in NXT UK and it struggled ever since he left.


It struggled when they stopped PPV's, stopped touring and kept fans out and then back on a very limited number after. WWE had no interest in it, never promoted it. They also never seemed to look to hire wrestlers that could make a difference once the main players started moving up.

There were certainly key influencers that didn't promote it in and outside WWE, fans included that had loyalty to the UK indie scene that got raided. There was however, certainly a strong growing fanbase when they were touring and shows always seemed close to sellout with good atmospheres. Had the pandemic not hit, things may have been very different. Wasn't that long ago it arguably had the best tag division in WWE. 

I empathize with @ProWresBlog It was a special brand to me too but it absolutely needed change and had become a time-capsule that was slowly faded without it. I however have an overwhelming optimism that most of what was great about NXT UK will be retained in NXT Europe. HBK and HHH are so invested in what NXT UK was about. While on the outset it feels like the last remnants of Black and Gold dying all over again I think it will be its rebirth. It will be NXT UK on steroids with a better budget, larger roster and push. I think they will keep 2.0 reasonably similar and make Europe more black and gold. HHH is all about those "ice cream flavours" and "music genres". Good times will be coming and hopefully it returns in the first half of 2023 not the second.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

toontownman said:


> It struggled when they stopped PPV's, stopped touring and kept fans out and then back on a very limited number after. WWE had no interest in it, never promoted it. They also never seemed to look to hire wrestlers that could make a difference once the main players started moving up.
> 
> There were certainly key influencers that didn't promote it in and outside WWE, fans included that had loyalty to the UK indie scene that got raided. There was however, certainly a strong growing fanbase when they were touring and shows always seemed close to sellout with good atmospheres. Had the pandemic not hit, things may have been very different. Wasn't that long ago it arguably had the best tag division in WWE.
> 
> I empathize with @ProWresBlog It was a special brand to me too but it absolutely needed change and had become a time-capsule that was slowly faded without it. I however have an overwhelming optimism that most of what was great about NXT UK will be retained in NXT Europe. HBK and HHH are so invested in what NXT UK was about. While on the outset it feels like the last remnants of Black and Gold dying all over again I think it will be its rebirth. It will be NXT UK on steroids with a better budget, larger roster and push. I think they will keep 2.0 reasonably similar and make Europe more black and gold. HHH is all about those "ice cream flavours" and "music genres". Good times will be coming and hopefully it returns in the first half of 2023 not the second.


There was also "influencers" that buried it 😂


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565429286152159232


----------



## toontownman

Hateful day, thou hast cometh. I loved every minute of you NXT UK. This was a special brand to me and I know also lots of people from all over. Having grown up in the UK where the only wrestling I ever got to watch live was the likes of Robbie Brookside, Big Daddy, Giant Haystacks, Kendo Nagasaki this was pure dream street. Throughout the years I am sure I wasn't alone in the England waiting, hoping for an English world champion to one day happen in WWE and to be able to watch WWE in the UK. The later is much more regular these days but the world champion seems elusive. Bulldog and Regal hit self destruct when they were in line, the parody of Burchill, they never fully pulled the trigger on Barrett. This brand offered a pathway to that, a chance for UK talent to get showcased and while it hasnt delivered that golden next big thing/future English WWE mens champ (imo), every wrestler delivered in and out the ring. Some of my favourite matches of all time happened in this brand and some amazing moments. The tournaments in Blackpool and the Albert Hall. The Dunne vs Bate series, EVERY Walter match not least the Dragunov classics, the takeovers, original Worlds Collide, the fantastic crowds (i wish they would do a farewell show just for the fans and talent not at WC), crazy epic tag matches, tge return of the rounds match, an incredible womens division from start to finish. It was it's own unique style and feel, it was misunderstood, much maligned and woefully under promoted in the end but it was ours.

They did the history and legacy of the UK proud and sure it will be maintained to a degree in NXT Europe. I can't wait. Literally. Hope it happens in the first half of 2023.

Until then NXT UK roster it's not goodbye but see you again soon.


----------



## DammitChrist

Tyler Bate vs Trent Seven from today's final episode of NXT UK honestly has to be the best wrestling match in WWE this year so far.

It's definitely the MOTY of WWE atm.

Thank you for the great memories, NXT UK 🙏 

WALTER vs Tyler Bate (along with today's main event) will always hold a special place in my heart


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

If was to pick a favorite thing about NXT UK, that would definitely be Walter's NXT UK title reign! Thank you NXT UK.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The 4 way #1 contender match between Davenport, Dawn, Alexander and Amale was fire 🔥 some hard hitting shit and was my favorite match so far this week. I was expecting something that was decent, but not something exceptional. I really enjoyed it. Blair winning obviously made sense(as she should at World's Collide), but Isla has never looked better, Eliza Alexander was really impressive(I kind've want to see more of her) and Amale was pretty good too. A great send off for the brand.

I didn't watch the men's title match but caught the ending, nice way to wrap it up.

The video package at the end was nice too.


----------



## thorwold

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh


----------



## TD Stinger

Bate vs. Seven was a fitting end to NXT UK. Very good match, even if it did rely on a lot of kickouts at the very end. I don't know if Trent was released because of his age or because he didn't want to come to America but I kind of hope he reunites with Bate one day. As talented as Bate is, his best role is probably in a tag team with Seven. And I think considering the circumstances you could get them back together even after their big storyline recently.


----------



## toontownman

TD Stinger said:


> Bate vs. Seven was a fitting end to NXT UK. Very good match, even if it did rely on a lot of kickouts at the very end. I don't know if Trent was released because of his age or because he didn't want to come to America but I kind of hope he reunites with Bate one day. As talented as Bate is, his best role is probably in a tag team with Seven. And I think considering the circumstances you could get them back together even after their big storyline recently.


Almost guaranteed to be back as a trainer/manager/on air personality. The retirement storylines over the past year or so are probably not too far from the truth. He did start very late though. Moustache Mountain absolutely deserved a main roster tag run and would have been great. Alas. Not to be.


----------



## toontownman

WWE Clash at the Castle: What now for British wrestling?


After the biggest UK show in years, British wrestlers face an uncertain but "exciting" future.



www.bbc.com





Interesting article on the state of UK wrestling post NXT UK/CATC. 

Neglects to really talk about NXT Europe and is a bit skin deep in general. Seems Mark Andrew's won't be back.


----------

